# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Captain Sleepalot's Dreamtime

## Captain Sleepalot

This will be my dream journal thread, so let's kick it off.

(LDs will be highlighted in blue)

Sunday Afternoon (08-12-07):

I was in a minivan with my mother and the character "Reggie" from the now-defunct (but soon to be revived) series Dead Like Me. Reggie was in the backseat, and she was playing the role of my little sister. 

My mother was driving us to my older sister's house in the small town that I grew up in because she wanted to pick up a couch that my sister was giving away. We were discussing the fact that Reggie would be going to college someday, and I was telling her that she would get into whatever university she wanted to.

As we entered one of the smaller roads in town, the cars in front of us veered off the road in a frantic manner. A man with a golden flat-top haircut swerved wildly on his white and blue motorcycle, and he screamed in pain as a gunshot rang out.

It became apparent that a sniper was perched on the rooftop of a house (I play a lot of FPS games IRL). I became frantic and told my mom that she needed to gun the engine and take a side road immediately. With both hands firmly at 10 and 2 on the steering wheel, she calmly told me that she wasn't a person who broke the speed limit laws and that I should calm down. I started yelling at her and then she looked at me and told me to watch my mouth and attitude in front of Reggie, who was simply staring at us.

I looked back at her and apologized, and told my mom to hurry up before we all got shot.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-13-07:

I was at a home in the suburbs preparing the rooms for a new white kitten. The kitten was asleep, so I was trying to plug up any exits and holes in the wall so that it couldn't escape.

The kitten woke up and went straight for the door, and disappeared into a closet.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-15-07:

I was at a music store looking at different instruments. There was a group of guys setting up a PA and various guitars. There was a drum kit and an organ setup near me. They started playing a song, so I jumped in on the organ and we played a totally dischordant song that made no sense musically.

They then told me that I did a good job but that there were some notes that I shouldn't have hit. Then a guy got on the drumset, and they said "This is how the song was supposed to sound!", and played some power rock ballad.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-16-07:

It was nighttime. I was in the suburbs, at a strange house that I had the impression I was a guest of. Everyone in the house was going to sleep, or had been asleep for some time. I had a plan to sneak out of the house and go several blocks to another house, where a girl waited for me.

She was my new girlfriend, apparently, and she and I had set a time to meet in secret.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-18-07:

I was in the downtown area of what appeared to be Dallas. My girlfriend and I were on the top level of a parking garage next to a hotel. We were surrounded by skyscrapers and a four lane freeway ran right next to the garage.

I was talking on the phone to someone, telling them we were about to come home, when suddenly a large passenger jet came roaring toward the downtown area. As it passed dangerously close to the top of the garage, I could make out the red and white patterns painted on the nose and tail. Smoke billowed out from one of the engines, and the plane whined as it sunk lower and lower, finally passing out of view behind one of the skyscrapers.

We then heard a loud "BOOM!" and saw a large mushroom cloud begin to form.

Panicked, we jumped into our rental car and sped out of the garage onto the freeway. As we weaved around the traffic, a television inside the car was telling us about an incident on another freeway just up ahead. Apparently two people had stopped traffic to get out and fist fight...so we slowed down to see what was going on.

As we slowed, we saw two cars parked on the shoulder, and three people shouting at each other. One of them was throwing shoes at two of them, and they were returning fire with sandals. Finally one of the men jumped into a river that ran along the freeway. 

At that point, we resumed driving and suddenly a woman and man were sitting in the backseat. The woman was apparently the one who had been throwing shoes at the two people. She was telling us about how they wouldn't leave her alone and that she was tired of being intimidated. Her husband then said that she was in the hospital for two days because of injuries from the sandals, but that she was okay now.

We then made it to the airport, which was about fifteen miles out of town. As we were going through the security, I had to be searched several different times because there were small steel ball bearings imbedded in various parts of my body.

When that was over I told my girlfriend that we were better off just driving home, even though it was a 20 hour drive. I said this to her because I had an overwhelming feeling that our plane was going to crash. She reluctantly agreed and we got back into the rental car and left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-19-07:

I was at a fleabag motel room in the bad part of a city.

I had the impression that I was waiting on someone, and that they would meet me there sometime late at night. For some reason I had all the lights turned out in the room, and was getting settled in and ready to lay down on the bed.

As I was about to lay on the bed, I heard some scratching at the door. My heart started pounding because I knew that whatever was on the other side of the was not friendly, and was not the person that was coming to meet me.

My first instinct was to climb out the window, but suddenly I realized I was in a dream. I knew that I had a choice, and I chose to open the door and face whatever it was. The scratching had turned into knocking and an almost violent shaking of the door handle. I took a breath and turned the deadbolt lock, wondering what was going to be waiting for me on the other side of the door. I gripped the doorknob, turned it and whipped the door open as hard as I could.

All I could see in the doorway was a deep darkness, but there appeared to be movement in it, as if a swarm of large fleas were undulating wildly in midair. I briefly made out a figure in a coat, wearing an old leather cowboy hat, with long greasy black hair. The breath left my lungs and sheer terror gripped me, and I was sucked into the darkness as the ghostly figure whispered something in my ear.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-24-07:

I was staying at a hotel with my family (mother, sister, brother), and my girlfriend was coming from another town to stay with us.

It was one of those cheap hotels where the doors to the rooms are on the outside of the building, and I was walking around the upper balcony trying to find a vending machine. As I was making my way back down the stairs to the ground level, I heard shouting and a commotion coming from the room my family was in. Then I suddenly knew that they were in danger, and that someone had taken them hostage. I made sure to stay out of their sight, but I wanted to follow them because it looked like they were leaving. Somehow I had the intuition that they were going to take them into some tunnels.

So I followed them in the tunnels, and we ended up in a long concourse. I stayed behind them enough to stay out of their sight, and by this time there was a crowd of people in the concourse. We passed several shops, like you would see at an airport, but the last shop was a drive-through wedding chapel. As I passed it, I saw a female limousine driver about to pull out of the chapel with two newlyweds in the back. I heard someone say "Oh yes, isn't it nice that we have a wedding chapel here?"

After the wedding chapel, the floor turned into the moving sidewalks that are also found at airports. This took me to an escalator, which went down.

As I got down, I saw that I was entering an underground concourse of some sort, and that there were three different directions. I chose to go straight and somehow knew that the kidnappers could be found nearby. By this time the kidnapper had turned out to be my mother, and she was holding my little brother hostage. There was someone with me, so we entered a series of rooms that it turns out they were staying in.

There was no one there, so we searched the rooms for evidence. I told the person with me that we should search my mother's room to see if she had any money hidden. By this time two people came into the room and they made it clear that they were part of the kidnapping group and would kill us. 

After a brief struggle, they ran away and I followed them out into a hallway. This hallway seemed like the hallway of a school, except instead of classroom there were rooms that people lived in. As I ran down the hallway screaming, suddenly a large African American man came out of a room and started shouting at me like a drill instructor. As I got closer I could see his uniform, and I snapped to attention and started yelling responses back to him like I was a recruit of some kind. But I was telling him that my brother had been kidnapped and that I was getting him back.

So he went into his room, and I kept running down to the last room.

In it was one of the kidnappers - a girl that I work with IRL. I was so mad that she was involved, that I kicked the door down and grabbed her by the hair (she was laying on the bed in a drug-induced haze). I slammed her head against the wall several times and demanded to know where my brother was. She just smiled and said that another guy was on his way, and that he knew martial arts, had dangerous weapons and was going to kill me.

She then passed out from all the drugs, and it was apparent she was having an overdose. My compassionate side kicked in and I threw her over my shoulder and ran out of the building looking for help. I saw a police officer and told him to get an ambulance because she had overdosed and was about to die. I also told him that there were kidnappers that I had to take care of and he told me to leave the girl with him and go take care of my business.

So I ran back inside and was in the underground concourse again. As I was making my way back to the escalator I came in from, I saw a man walk in from another branching hallway with a gun. He was pointing at people and it was apparent that he was a crazed shooter of some kind. So I ran faster and took off into a smaller hallway with an exit sign. As I went through the exit, I saw a guy on rollerblades with a walkie talkie, and he was apparently giving instructions to the shooter from outside. He saw me and took off, and I ran in the opposite direction. 

I was running toward a group of kids in a grassy park, apparently it was a college campus. I figured that I was probably safe from the gunman but I turned around and saw him coming out of the exit. I ran toward a group of tennis courts, and he walked slowly closer to me, pointing the gun at people and threatening them along the way.

I then decided to flank around him and cut across the street to a little shopping center, because surely he wouldn't find me there. As I made my way across, another gunman came out from the shopping center and I was basically trapped.

I realized that I was dreaming and decided that the only way I could go was up. So I jumped into the air and barely missed catching myself on some telephone and electrical wires. The gunman from the shopping center, a blonde haired kid, asked me how I did that.

I told him that we were all asleep and that when we die we are simply awakening from this dream.

I then woke up within the dream and found myself sitting in a rocking chair of some sort. I had the idea in my head that I was an old man and actually at the end of my life.

Then I woke up for real.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-24-07:

I was in a large city with my father. It was night, and we were on our way to an event of some kind that he had been invited to. I was on the phone with my cousin, trying to tell him where we were so he could meet us. He said he would call back and he hung up.

As we approached the parking lot where our vehicle was, my cousin called back and said that he had found a car and to meet him somewhere. He said he would leave the car there, running, until we brought him back to it. After ending the call, I told my dad that I thought my cousin had stolen a car and dad agreed that was most likely what had happened.

Dad and I got into the vehicle, which was a conversion van. As I was driving it out of the parking lot another vehicle almost hit us. I forgot about meeting my cousin somewhere and instead just drove off to the event.

We got to the event, which was held in a theater hall of some sort. Through the double doors in the lobby I went, and was greeted by a pro-wrestler dressed in casual black clothes, and a large empty theater. He told me the event was being held in the lobby. As I got back to the lobby I saw that there were in fact many chairs setup facing a screen. There was a poster somewhere that indicated the event was a drum performance. I got scared because all I had was the head for a kick drum, and not the shell, so I mounted it up as best I could to a chair and waited.

Suddenly more people started falling in and I realized they were all family. This was a family reunion of some sort. My sister told my nephew that he couldn't have any more granola bars until he had eaten the ones she gave him. I looked in my hand and realized that I had orange flavored granola bars. 

After saying hello to some of my family, I left the lobby and went into a back area in which there were a few hotel rooms.

I was laying in a bed trying to figure out what to do with my time. I decided to start picking up the room and that I was going to go online and play some video games. I signed into a military shooter game and was greeted by a female inside the game who seemed to recognize me. Her gamertag was "Sarah_Powell". The virtual world looked very realistic, and as she talked to me she also used sign language, which I thought was weird. I don't remember what she was saying but I remember only managing to say hello because I was distracted by something else. 

Suddenly I was hearing a narration from a disembodied voice that was similar to that of comedian Larry David. He was telling me a story about once a woman he had mistaken for a fan became obssessed with him and wouldn't leave him alone, and he proceeded to tell me about a humorous incident involving her on the bus.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-25-07:

I was driving through a neighborhood trying to find a church where I was to have a meeting with some people. As I got close, I was pulled over by a plainclothes female police officer. She had on a pair of acid washed jeans, a white long sleeve cotton shirt and a faded lavender ballcap. 

She asked if I knew why she pulled me over, I said no, and she didn't say anything. She just started searching my car, telling me it was routine. I told her that I would be in trouble if my mom found out and she said that she knew I would and that was too bad.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in an office building looking for a bathroom, when I finally found one. Suddenly Jeff Garlin from "Curb Your Enthusiasm" barged in and started telling me about some business deal that he had setup for me. I scolded him on bathroom etiquette and told him to stay out.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was laying in a bed with an ex-girlfriend, she was reading a book and I was just laying there. She said that she still thought about me sometimes and missed when we were together. I told her that I rarely thought about her but agreed that we had been in a good place for a while.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-27-07:

I was at a party with my girlfriend. It was a small house owned by a person who ran a local live music club, and several of his friends. There were a few bands staying there that night, as they were on tour and had just played a show that night.

I remember walking into the bathroom and trying to walk around in there without the light on, because I didn't want to attract attention to myself.

After fumbling around in the dark for a few minutes, I left the bathroom and started walking around the house. I entered a room and saw someone from work as well as another person sitting on the bed. The person from work was very drunk, as was the person on the bed, and they both said something to me. My girlfriend walked in and I introduced everyone, then left the room.

People were milling about in the living room, talking, and some were walking outside to have a smoke.

As I walked outside I realized that I was dreaming when I saw a HUGE city just across the lake from where we were. I looked in awe at the intricate detail of the city lit up at night, and it seemed to stretch from horizon to horizon.

As I was now (somewhat) lucid, I told myself that I could do anything in my dreams. However, at that point I wanted to explore my immediate environment. I looked around at my surroundings, and noticed that there were several cargo containers right by the party house. As I was walking around them, I saw an old acquaintance and asked her what she was doing. She said that everyone was going to a show and that she was looking for a ride. I told her to wait, as I was looking around, but that I would catch a ride with her when she found one. She didn't seem to be paying attention and went on with her quest.

I jumped around a bit, enjoying the feeling of lucidly walking around my environment and getting a bird's eye view of the whole thing.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-28-07:

I was in a house with my girlfriend and some guy who we were letting stay with us for a few days while he waited on our other friend to come get him from another town. We were sitting around talking when I noticed a storm cloud outside, so I went to the window to check it out.

I saw a VERY low hanging storm cloud (as in five feet from the roof of the house), and sheets of rain falling directly to the west. I also noticed more clouds moving towards the house, and so I went back into the house. The guy staying with us saw the clouds as well, and I asked him if it would be best if we went to the house directly north of ours (which was my childhood home), or if we should stay in the house we were in. As soon as I asked it I realized we should stay in the house we were in for safety reasons, and said as much to him.

So I went back in to inform my girlfriend that there was a storm. She was text messaging some people when I told her that she needed to get ready because of the storm. She got frightened and said she was going to take a shower. At this point I was glad because I wanted to read her text messages to see what she was saying. I was still looking through the phone for text messages when it rang loudly and my girlfriend heard it. It was my father, who was on his way to the house with several other people. He directed my attention to a news broadcast which talked about a tornado that was coming directly toward us through the small town where I grew up.

After seeing the broadcast (and noticing Stormtroopers from Star Wars standing guard at the town borders for some reason), I realized that the tornado would hit us soon and that we should be prepared. I also realized that it was possible I might die in the tornado if I wasn't safe. I told my girlfriend that I was going to get a matress from one of the beds so we could put it over ourselves in the closet when it came time to hunker down.

I looked at the home across the way and noticed a few people walking up to it trying to get in. I asked someone if those were the people who lived there now, and they said yes. I decided to get a closer look at it.

As I walked up I noticed a huge wooden pavillion that was constructed in the middle of the large yard of my childhood home. I noticed several other smaller ones located around the yard as well. There was also a new addition to the home painted the same grayish color as the pavillions. I was on the phone with my mom by now, making sure she was okay and that the tornado missed her. She was very frightened, but said that she was safe. I was describing the changes that the new owners had made to my childhood home, and also explained that there was now a McDonald's and Subway located behind the house. She said that was interesting and that she was looking to go to Disney World in Florida soon. She asked me if I could spare $119 to pay for part of my sister's expenses to go there with her. I hemmed and hawed because I didn't want to part with the money. I told her to go to Disneyland in California because it was more fun, and that if she did not only would I pay for my sister I would go to. She said it was more expensive to go there and I told her it wasn't. By this time my girlfriend, my father, my sister, and some other people were walking along the beach, watching the tornado from a distance. We were making our way to McDonald's when one of my sister's friends came out of it and started talking to my girlfriend. I used this moment of distraction to check my girlfriend's text messages again, although everytime I couldn't find the text messages menu and most of the words for the menus on there were scrambled.

My dad sent my sister into McDonald's to get some food, and we all kept walking down the beach, apparently oblivious to the large tornado heading straight for us.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My little brother and I were playing hide and seek at night in some bland suburb. As we did so, I was running to go hide and I saw two black dogs sitting close to each other. They at first started barking loudly then calmed down. I saw they were protecting a litter of newborn puppies, and I decided that I wanted one for a pet. I called my brother over and he brought my sister and other family members. As we were looking in the dark for the perfect puppy, I noticed they had changed shaped and now looked like brown chicks (as in, baby chickens). 

So these brown chicks were running around on the ground, and they were also burrowed into the dirt, and I accidentally crushed one while I was leaning on the ground, as I didn't know it was hiding underneath the topsoil.

I finally caught a few of them and we took them into the house. I put them in a box in the closet, and left them there while I looked for a flashlight.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a bar on a Friday night, waiting for friends to arrive so we could party all weekend. The entrance to the bar was located next to the entrance to a restaurant, and to get to the bar you had to walk up a wooden staircase.

When I got to the top I saw my cousin standing there. I gave him a hug and asked where he has been, since I hadn't seen him in a long time. He said he had been in prison for a while, but was obviously out now and wanted to show me what he had been up to.

We went into the backroom of the club, where there was someone smoking something. My cousin pulled out a cigar and told me he had been selling these cigars that were laced with some sort of new super-crack cocaine.

He led me down another stairwell and we were suddenly in the projects, in a near-abandoned apartment building. He gave one of the cigars to a junkie, and lit it for him. The junkie smoked it, and suddenly some shouted that the police were coming, and we all took off running.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was night, and I was riding a bicycle through a suburban neighborhood that I didn't recognize. I knew there was a specific house that I had to break into in order to retrieve some documents that some criminals had stolen. I got into the house and was looking through a safe that I cracked when a guy walked into the room with a gun pointed at me. He was one of the criminals, and said he was going to shoot me. I somehow wrangled the gun from him and shot him by accident, so I left on the bicycle.

As I left the neighborhood, a police cruiser began to follow me so I cycled into a concrete drainage ditch and jumped one of the slopes to clear a chain link fence. The officer came into the ditch as well but was unable to jump the fence. From that point I knew the police would be looking for me, so I knew I had to get rid of the guns (which were actually toy guns). So I frantically searched for a trash bin, and found one behind a supermarket. There were a bunch of kids congregated around it, so as they talked I crushed the toy guns with my hands and threw the pieces into it.

A cop appeared and started questioning everyone just as I threw the last piece in.

I somehow left without being apprehended, even though I was sure they were going to catch me and put me into prison the rest of my life.

I ran through the neighborhood behind the supermarket until I came to a small elementary school. One of the teachers told me that a professor there was in on the criminal conspiracy, and she knocked him out and put him in a car.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-30-07:

My family and I were going to a restaurant to celebrate my brother's admission into college. The restaurant was located in an airport, and we decided to go ahead and eat there since my brother's flight was leaving that day.

We all came in and settled down into tables, which were not yet clean from the last party that was sitting there. The waitress came over to take our orders and I ordered some sort of breakfast item.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a house with several people, and we were all getting showered and dressed and ready for an outing of some sort. I was looking for my shoes, and couldn't find them, and started asking my niece where she put my automatic dancing shoes. She laughed and said she didn't remember, so I asked my mom. She suggested I look on the floor in the living room, so I walked in there. There was junk all over the floor, and people sitting in recliners talking. I sifted through the junk on the floor and finally found my shoes. Some girl came into the room and asked me if I was taking her on a date. I said I wasn't sure, and that I didn't know who she was.

She and I and several other people left the house and I told them to drop me off at the public park while they all went shopping, because I wanted to ride a skateboard. I said that I knew they would think I was immature for riding a skateboard but I didn't care.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

08-31-07:

I was getting dressed when suddenly a group of people came running through the hall outside my room. I quickly finished putting my jogging clothes on and joined the group - it was apparent to me that we were going to get some exercise.

We went outside into a parking lot and began to stretch, and finally started jogging in a circle in a haphazard fashion. There was a jogging leader who said loudly that we needed some organization to the run, so I started calling out bits and pieces of various running cadences. The bits and pieces didn't make sense all strung together, and after about three or four minutes I decided I needed to go back inside and take a shower. 

Most of the rest of the group were still running, except for a few other people who came back in for showers as well. One of them was an attractive female who went to her room to take a shower. I took off all my clothes, grabbed a towel, and decided that I was just going to walk into her shower naked and see what happened. I got to her door, and could hear the shower running and see swirls of steam coming from the bottom of the door.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-01-07:

I was in a dormitory of some kind, packing up my stuff to leave because I had flunked out the previous semester. Feeling dejected, I hid myself in a bathroom for a while as I tried to get the courage to say goodbye to some of the friends I had made during the semester. 

I urinated in the toilet but it immediately began backing up so I moved to the sink. As I was relieving myself feces exploded from nowhere and were now all over clothes that I had been packing into a suitcase.

Someone came in and said they smelled something foul as I tried to cover up my stuff and hide the smell.

----------


## ~Anthriel.Sai/Tsuyko//.

Wow! Interesting last post. Brings new meaning to "I feel like shit." Pardon, but I had to laugh at that lol. But overall, nice journal so far! Keep at it. It seems you have excellent recall, nice. Thats something I currently habe to improve on.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> Wow! Interesting last post. Brings new meaning to "I feel like shit." Pardon, but I had to laugh at that lol. But overall, nice journal so far! Keep at it. It seems you have excellent recall, nice. Thats something I currently habe to improve on.



Thanks, I sometimes have trouble with my recall too but I find that it's obviously strongest when I start writing immediately after waking up. Otherwise, I generally forget them within 30 minutes of waking unless it was sufficiently powerful to leave an all-day impression on me.

09-03-07:

I was at my father's house. There were several people there in dark suits, and I had the feeling that we were going to caravan to a funeral later that morning. I went into the bathroom to get ready for the day, and began by brushing my teeth.

As soon as I began brushing, I looked in the mirror and noticed that there was a huge gap in the bottom row of my teeth. I panicked immediately and began to feel my gums, which by this point were bleeding. I saw some teeth on the counter so I grabbed them and began trying to put the jagged and sharp teeth back into the bloody holes in my gums. As soon as I had one set of two or three securely in place, another set would fall out and I would grab them quickly and try to shove them back in, all the while creating more of a bloody mess.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-05-07:

I was in a school building with my brother. There was a large creature chasing us around and trying to smash us over the head with its large fist. It was a large boned creature with gray fur, and had a face similar to the beasts from "Where the Wild Things Are". Its flaws were that it was slow moving, dumb and very nearly blind.

It had chased us up some stairs and onto the second level, so I hid underneath a cardboard box. My brother did the same and as soon as it turned its back we ran for the door. My brother said he was going to stay hidden on the first level and that we should split up. I said okay and ran for the exit door, which took me to the courtyard. I ran across the courtyard until I reach a set of stairs and bolted up three flights. I glanced back and noticed the monster had not followed me, so I felt reasonably safe. I went inside and saw that the classrooms looked deserted, but after a male teacher walked by with a stack of papers in his hand I realized that it was just so early in the morning that classes hadn't started yet.

I decided to run down to the second level to see if I could hear the monster coming for me. As I got to the second level, I noticed that it was devoted nearly entirely to a gift shop and common area. There were several people milling about the second level, including a teacher who said he had a study sheet for a quiz ready and would sell it to me whenever I wanted.

I realized that it was mostly adult students hanging around the common area, and for a moment I felt embarrassed for basically playing hide and seek with the monster. A mentally disabled man walked by in houseshoes, sweatpants and a tshirt. I ran back upstairs to see if I could find a place to hide.

As I got back upstairs, a female teacher told me that she had enrolled me in her friend's class and that it would be a lot of fun. She ushered me into a classroom where another, slightly older woman was dancing. It was a dance class. The instructor was dancing a crazy dance, and the woman who brought me there was awkwardly dancing as well. I started dancing a little bit, then realized that I needed to find a disguise of some kind. 

I asked the lady who had brought me in there if she had a wig. She said "I have that old B.B. King wig, if you want it." I said yes and she pointed to the room across from the dance class. I walked into it and there was a bed in the corner with a few clothes strewn about. There was also a handbag, and she said to look in that because she remembered leaving it in there. I did not find a wig but did find an old dress with a huge rose stitched into the side. I had a quick vision of me wearing a blond wig, my head and body covered tightly by a sheet while wearing sunglasses. I knew that I had to have a disguise if I was going to sneak back past the monster.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-06-07:

I was in the downtown area of a city with a group of people. We were driving in a stolen car and I was riding in the backseat. The backseat had two bench seats that faced each other, and as we passed a police car I deliberately stood up as if to mock the officer.

There were two or three other people in the car, and we were all part of some crime organization.  We were driving around looking for another group of criminals who we had planned on stealing from.

We saw the group of people we were looking for but only observed their movements, and drove on toward our headquarters which was in an industrial area. I got out of the car and went to talk to the leader of our crime group, as well as the number three in command (I was apparently number two).

I was telling them about the money we were going to steal, as well as a large amount of drugs that we could steal form them and resell to another crime group in Denver for half price. The leader said he didn't know if it was a good idea. I asked him "So what, you think we should just knock over vending machines for the rest of our lives?"

He thought about it and then said that he decided to give the number three in command $500,000 of whatever profit we got from the deals. I didn't think this sounded right and I pointed out that I would be doing all the work.

We all three hopped in the back of a pickup truck and rode silent as it took us to an apartment complex downtown. Number Three and I hopped out and started walking toward the complex.

We passed the initial apartment buildings and walked on to a set of condominiums. As we got to the door and knocked, I realized we were picking up my grandmother to take her somewhere. I shook my hand and motioned to Number Three not to talk about our crime business in front of her because I thought the police had planted a bug or made her wear a wire. He didn't seem to know what I was saying and before I could explain she opened the door.

I walked in along with Number Three, and we sat down on chairs in the living room as she said that she would be a few more minutes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in an airplane, except I seemed to be situated in the nose of the airplane in one seat, looking out of the transparent covering of the plane.

Suddenly in front of my face there was a manifesto of sorts written by a Republican politician. It said something about protecting the country from terror and made a reference to only certain people having full rights. Then I was in a body of water and watched as several birds with half of their heads chopped off walk up to me on the water. As they did so the voice of the Republican senator continued to narrate his manifesto. Then a snake with a very short body jumped out of the water and bit my thumb. At this point I was scared to be in the water so I made my way to shore. The only problem was that there was no shore, only a small wall with a doorway in it.

I swam to the doorway, shuddering at the thought of what might in the murky water. Near the doorway there was a group of people swimming, and a chubby little girl came out of the water and smacked the back of her head against the concrete that was at the base of the door. 

She cried for a moment and a woman that I somehow knew was her aunt said she was going to be okay. I got out of the water and walked through the door, and was back in my grandma's house.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-07-07:

I was outside, and it was snowing everywhere. It was clear that I was in a game environment except the environment was real. There were about 10 of  us playing, and the goal was to get a vehicle and use it to be the first to get across a map and capture an objective.

I could tell that everyone else playing it with me was not that experienced, so I took the opportunity to let them run around wildly for a few moments. I then grabbed a gatling gun and took off running toward a bridge.

As my friends and family got into firefights at different points on the map, I saw a pillbox entrenchment at the top of a hill. I ran into it and saw my great uncle using wizardy against members of my own family. It was apparent that he was a rogue sorcerer, and I knew I had to stop him before he killed our family. I shot him with a few well placed rounds while he was looking and obliterated him with magix bullets.

My dad came into the room and I told him what I did, and I said it was for the good of the family. He reluctantly agreed and reminded me that my little brother had a birthday party we needed to get to.

I left the entrenchment and went to the river that separated one side of the map from the other. There were a ton of people playing in the water, even though it was freezing temperature. There were also people playing on the snowy beach. I saw two nude women facing me at the bottom of the hill on the riverbank, and they started to talk to me. At that point some nephews and neices of mine swam up to the shore and started throwing large chunks of ice at some other kids at the top of the hill I was on.

I noticed that my neice was about to throw a large glass ball that I had given her as a gift, so I told her not to. She threw it anyway and it shattered, and I just shrugged and walked down the hill.

When I got to the bottom I could see we were all lining up to sing to my brother for his birthday and get the cake line started. Before we could start, my brother (who didn't look anything like my brother IRL) grabbed a piece of cake, put it on a plate, and handed it to another uncle of mine. My brother then said that he was going to serve all the cake to us first, and then get some for himself just to save time. 

We cheered.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was at an airport waiting to get my ticket to board a plane. My parents had purchased the ticket so I could fly to New York to visit my brother. It was snowing outside and there was low visibility. When I got my ticket I went to the window in the concourse and saw the plane. It looked like an old military plane from WWII. It had large propellors and seemed to be made to carry cargo. I told my mom that there was no way I was flying in it. Everyone told me that it would be okay for me to go ahead and fly in it but I refused, so they called a car service to come pick me up.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was purchasing gift items for someone in my family at a store in a mall. I grabbed a large bowl that held a candle. It was marked $49.99. As I walked to the cashier I also grabbed an extra candle. I put them both on the desk and when the cashier rang the items up he informed me the total was $120. I handed him my credit card, but thought that there was only $100 on it. He ran it and it was rejected, and I explained that I knew there was only $100 on it. He shook his head and gave me the rejection receipt as I tried to work out how the transaction came to $120.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was watching a thug of a man hold another guy down in a hole that was cut into a wood floor. In this hole was a tank of some kind filled with water. The guy he was holding down was blindfolded and had his hands tied behind his back. He held the guy down until he was (seemingly) dead, then pulled his body out to show to another guy who was tied up as well.

He grabbed the other guy and went into a different room. I was watching this from a closet with two other guys who appeared to be brothers of the man who was drowned. After the thug had thrown the guy on the floor, he doused him with some kind of acid. The brothers and I went to see if the guy was still alive and found that he was.

They grabbed him and took off back toward the closet while I stayed on the lookout. They shoved the blindfolded man through an open window in the closet and climbed out. I followed them out of the window to see them jump in a car and take off. There was a woman with black sunglasses and a blond wig sitting in the parking lot behind the wheel of a red sports car. I somehow knew she wasn't there for me, though, so I took off running, trying to catch up with the brothers in the car.

Suddenly a man in a gray suit (underneath which was a gray turtleneck) ran out with a silenced pistol. He started shooting at me and I ran into the alley. I went through someone's back yard hoping I could shake the guy. From the house I ran across the street where the brother's had parked their car. One of them jumped out and starting shooting a machine gun at the man with the pistol. Carla from Scrubs came out of a building and looked at a bystander who had been shot, and pronounced him dead.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a SUV with my brother, my nephew, and my father. My father drove the SUV to the back yard and parked. We all got out and I got a key from him so I could open the door. As I was walking around the house I saw my brother and nephew attaching bungie cords to a tent and securing it to the SUV and also a tree. They told me that they did this so the tent wouldn't blow away in the wind.

I went into the house and saw my niece and my sister in the kitchen. My niece was looking at my wallet and asked if she could photocopy my drivers license so that she could trace it onto paper. I told her fine and then went into the bathroom. I looked into the mirror and saw that the purple shirt I was wearing was soaked in sweat, so I took it off and turned on the air vent over the toilet. I reached up to it in hopes of getting some cold air on my hot torso, but at the most it was coughing up warm air.

I finally put the shirt back on and went back to the kitchen. My sister told me she wanted to show me what my niece had made so we went into another room. My niece showed me a diorama she had made in a cardboard box. There were figures made out of clay - a large elephant, a person with a big head and a machine gun for an arm, and several smaller creatures. She said she based it on my life and adventures, and I told her I was very impressed. She asked my sister if she could work on it more and she said no, because she had some more homework she needed to finish for school. My sister then looked at me and said "I know she's creative, but I really want to make sure she does well in school so she can work at Wal-Mart." 

I started to ask her why her only hopes for her daughter would be to have her work at Wal-Mart but I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-09-07:

I was at a bar. It was night time, and there seemed to be a live music show going on. I looked at myself in the mirror and noticed that my hair was slicked back and i was wearing a country & western shirt with black jeans and black shoes. I was in some sort of room beneath the dance floor, so I decided to go up and see who was out. 

I crawled out from underneath the dance floor and saw two people I know. I said hello and they said something back to me, and I walked toward the door. As I did so I noticed several people dancing wildly to rock n' roll music. I made it to the door and walked up a small ramp to what appeared to be a normal bar. It seemed almost similar to the chain restaurant Chile's or T.G.I.Friday's, and it was really crowded. At this point my girlfriend was with me. As we walked through a sea of familiar faces I decided I didn't like any of those people so we sat down next to three guys at a table that I didn't recognize. The three guys didn't know each other or me, but apparently we had all grown up in the same area. They tried to lamely give me a high five but gave up as soon as they started it.

At this time I noticed my girlfriend was sitting at another table talking to a friend of ours. Some other random guy had sat down next me and we were all drinking. There was a girl sitting at the booth behind ours so I started talking to her and she mentioned that our waitress was cute. It was hard to hear her because more people were showing up, the music was loud and everyone was getting more and more drunk. 

I saw an old acquaintance of mine try to kiss my girlfriend, but she wisely dodged the kiss and sat down at another booth. I told her that it was smart of her not to kiss him unless she wanted a disease of some kind. I told her I needed to go to the bathroom.

I went to the bathroom and walked to the nearest urinal. As I started to relieve myself I noticed that the urinal was already full and was overflowing but I had to go. Then two drunk jock guys walked up to the stalls next to me and were conversing loudly as they peed all over the wall and the floor. One of them turned to me and belligerently said something. I just ignored him, but then he pulled out a safety pin with blood on it and poked me in the cheek with it. I grabbed the safety pin from him and knew there was about to be a fight, as his buddies were egging him on and he started taking swings at me.

I grabbed his arm and poked his hand with the needle several times, and lectured them on being drunken idiots. I left the bathroom.

I caught up with my girlfriend again and we went walking toward some tunnels that were beneath the club/bar. As I did so I remember thinking about an old friend of mine and saying something about her flaws being revealed. This took us to a deeper tunnel in which I found an amulet of some kind. As we were searching for the lock that the amulet fit into, I could hear my friend talk about how she lost the love of her life. I was searching the floor for clues, and could only see the names of movies in alphabetical order. I was looking for "The WIzard of Oz". I finally found it, and found a small gold box fastened to the wall. Inside was a small gold contraption with a lock on it. The amulet didn't fit, but my friend appeared and told me it was unlocked. She encouraged me to open it and I did. This apparently opened another door and she offered to take me and my girlfriend in there. We agreed and she was talking to us as it got really dark and we saw white rats strewn about. Most of them were sliced open with guts that looked like raw hamburger meat spilling out. They were all alive, though, with only a few gnats flying about. Some of them moved, and she told us that they had a habit of fighting with each other but not dying.

Finally we reached the end of the darkened tunnel, and simply saw a small rounded cave with a bench in the wall. There was a skylight above us, and she said that she would come here to think but went crazy one day in here by herself.

We left the cave.

When we got out, it was daytime and I had the impression that I had fallen asleep in the cave. I wondered what I had missed, and also what kind of drunken stuff I had done the night before. My girlfriend was no longer with me so I wondered where she was. There was a guy asleep on a chair in what appeared to be a waiting room of some kind, and I took a cigarette from him. I lit it up and went outside to find my car. As I could not remember what happened the night before, I searched for my car in the parking lot. I saw that it was crashed into some trash bins so I ran over and got into it. I then realized I didn't know where my key was but then saw it sitting on the passenger seat. I started the car when I saw my girlfriend on a motorcycle up ahead with my sister and one of her friend's. Some more of my sister's friends were in a car behind them and they took off.

I followed them a few blocks to what apparently was my sister's house. It was raining hard, and there was mud and water puddles everywhere. I drove as close as I could to my girlfriend, who was now somehow in the car and not on the motorcycle. She got out but before she could get into my car my mother and grandmother came out of the house and started talking to us. I was embarrassed because I was hungover, disheveled, and probably smelled like smoke and booze. My grandmother asked for a hug and then asked us to show her our back and legs because we had been sunburned. I showed her the front of my legs as I was wearing shorts now, but didn't feel like doing anything else.

----------


## ReTcHeDmOnKeY

Awesome read man, lots of entried with heaps of interesting stories. Keep them comming ^_^

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> Awesome read man, lots of entried with heaps of interesting stories. Keep them comming ^_^



Thanks mane, I'll definitely keep 'em coming as I can.

09-12-07:

Walking through a town with several people carrying luggage; I see a woman I used to work with and she talks about another person that we both used to work with. I ask her what the other person is up to and she says that the last she heard she went to San Diego to become a stewardess. We are all still holding our luggage when the group leader announces we have arrived at our destination - a restaurant. We all walk through a dining area to a room near the back. In this room, which is pretty small and carpeted, there is a large table. I toss my luggage on top of the table and immediately get under the table. A few other people start sitting down, then I realize that I need to get out from under the table before too many people show up in the room and I stuck underneath it.

I scoot out from under it when I see Justin Timberlake sit down. He is talking to a few people in my group and holding a celebrity tabloid magazine. He is saying something about how Britney spears is telling lies about him in the various magazines, and that he is pissed about it. By this time the room is completely packed with people and we await our instructions.

Someone comes in the room and announces that we will be going to our destinations soon. He tells a few of us to get ready because we are going to entering a game of some sort. There is a console in one end of the room, which is suddenly devoid of most of the people who were just in there with us.

Two of us sit down at the console and begin playing. The first game was a sort of Mario Bros.-type game, only the protagonists are a large human-looking rabbit and some random space character. As soon as I start really playing I am thrown into the game itself, and find myself in a two story house. There are other players jumping around, and one person shoots a lazer beam through a small object in the ground made of glass. The glass shatters and the player runs off.

I get down on the floor and shoot through a glass window myself, when I see a tripod with a machine gun attached to the top of it. This tripod is located in the middle of the backyard, but the controls are located on the second floor where I am. I look for and find the trigger button, and shoot off a few bursts of ammo. I turn the machine gun toward the neighbors house because I want to see some destruction.

I have to go down to the yard itself to move the tripod to face the house. When I do, a young girl and her friend walk out of the house as I am shooting. At this point I am only shooting at various glass things they have hanging from their house, but once the kids come out i stop. The girl sees me shooting at her house and grabs her friend by the arm to take her back inside. I notice that the machine gun is shooting by itself now but that it is only shooting birdseed. I grab the gun from the tripod and start completely spraying the birdseed (which sticks to whatever surface it hits) all over the neighbors house. The owner of the home walks out and sees the birdseed everywhere and asks "Where did all of this come from?!" Apparently she can't see the birdseed-gun that I have behind my back.

As soon as she goes in I resume shooting the birdseed on the house, when her brother comes out of the house and says that he wants to make some cookies. Someone from my house says that he would challenge the brother to a cookie bake-off if necessary. The brother responds that he makes the best cookies and the challenge is accepted.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-21-07:

I was in a hotel with several other "contestants".

It was a live action video game contest of some sort. I had to get through several different levels or rooms in the hotel before I could make it through to the prize round.

I had a machine gun of some sort and I was fighting Nazi enemies in the hallways of the hotel, which had cameras mounted in every room.

I made my way into the second floor suite, and saw two beds and a television. Thinking that I was going to take a break, I started watching the television when  I saw a van pull up outside and several new contestants got out to begin their levels.

I got out of the bed and grabbed my gun, when my girlfriend walked in with the staff of a humor-video website. They were filming a prank in the hotel and my girlfriend was part of the gag. She didn't react well to the prank though, and everyone was disappointed in it. I got mad at the people who created the prank because I thought they were disrespecting my girlfriend, and I told them to get lost.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

10-29-2007:

I was at a university and was just getting back to campus after a break of some kind. Everyone was getting settled back into the dorms and there was an excitement in the air. I made my way to a math class and then realized that I had not studied nor attended it last semester, when it was actually a two-semester class. This made me panic as I realized that my classmates were taking tests on material that I hadn't even started to learn. I eventually just left and wandered the hallways. I saw the door to a restroom and went in.

As I went in, all of the urinals except one were taken so I rushed to that one and relieved myself. The guy next to me was trying to make chit-chat, but I ignored him. For some reason there was a woman in the men's bathroom, washing her hands. I had the strange thought that if I had an affair with her, her husband would probably never find out because we would fool around 

After that interlude, I walked back out into the hallway and my cell phone rang. It was a friend that I knew from work, he was telling me that he was going to quit the job and go with another company. As I was talking to him about this, I walked into a large auditorium where one of our bosses was giving a speech of some kind. I tried to make my way to the stage, where I had a seat, without alerting anyone to the fact I was on the phone. I failed in that, as several people including my boss stopped what they were doing and stared at me. Sheepishly, I walked quickly out of the auditorium.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was then at my childhood home, and I remembered that earlier in the dream, my mother had called and told me that my brother had gone to the hospital because he was sick and passed away due to complications. I broke down crying and went to find a phone to call her and make sure that this wasn't true.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

10-31-07:

I was with my mother, grandmother, and several of my siblings as we drove to a church in the downtown area of a small town.

As we passed one church, my grandmother was telling me that her ancestors used to go to that church; the sign on the door said it was the "Universal Christ Methodist Church for Women", and was painted in pink and light green. We passed that door and made it to the more modern church, which was holding a sale of some kind. There were brown wooden picnic tables setup in the grass, with trinkets covering small white rags used as tablecloths. One of our cousins came out of the church with his mother, holding a new guitar.

"I got this one for cheap! Go check it out in there they have a lot of them!", he exclaimed.

I was a bit weary, as I had been to garage sales like this one before. There was usually a deficit of musical instruments, and the ones they had were normally in poor shape or poorer quality. I walked in.

As I walked into the sanctuary I saw that they had removed all of the pews and setup partitions to create little areas for different categories. The music area was by far the farthest, and on the long wall going down the length of the room, there were guitars of all sorts hung up for display. There was a guy playing what looked like an acoustic guitar, except the body was brown rusted metal instead of polished cream wood. He waved and smiled at me, and I realized he was the character "Andy Botwin" from the television show "Weeds". I waved back and rummaged through some other tables, as I knew I didn't have enough money to purchase even a used guitar.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a large building, looking for a bathroom. I found one that appeared be a unisex bathroom and ran in. I found an empty stall and shut the door. To my horror, there was no toilet only a piece of wire on stall wall which slightly protruded to hold a small metal bowl. I thought to myself "This must train you for good aim", and went about my business.

After I left, I realized I was in a school and had a class to get too. I also realized though that I had decided not to go to that school/job anymore, and that I could take part-time classes and work part-time as well.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

11-01-07: 

I was in a hotel, looking for my room.

I was carrying a small bag of luggage, rolling it behind me as I walked on the soft carpeted hallways. I finally found my room and went in, and saw that they had paired me up with a girl that I used to work with. She was already unpacked and was excitedly telling me about all the stuff we were going to go do with the group tomorrow (apparently I was on a school-sponsored trip of some sort to a foreign country). I unpacked my stuff and we sat around. I looked at her white-blonde hair and had the feeling she was going to try to make a move on me, even though she knew I have a girlfriend. It was time to go to sleep, and sure enough she got close as if she was going to kiss me. I let her get close but carefully dodged her lips. She said something to the effect of "Okay, I understand", and we both fell asleep on the floor next to each other.

When I awoke she was in my arms and we were kissing, and in my groggy awakening (in the dream) I thought she was my girlfriend. When I realized my mistake, I jumped up and went into another room. I told her I made a mistake and that I thought she was my girlfriend. She said that was okay, then I realized I was violently sick to my stomach. I couldn't make it to the bathroom before I vomited all of the floor, which splashed up onto some curtains near the window.

The girl went and got a glass of water for me, and I dabbed a wet washcloth on my mouth to remove the vomit.

It was getting close to time for a field trip, and one of our supervisors from the trip organization came in and started yelling at us about something. I got down into her face and yelled back, telling her that I wasn't a child and that she didn't scare me. She became infuriated at this point, and another supervisor came in (this one more friendly), and asked what was happening. I told him that she was yelling, and he tried to calm us down.

The lady walked onto a balcony, and I noticed she was wearing a parachute and that there were base jumpers all around the courtyard of our hotel complex. So I walked up and pushed her off the balcony, then told the other supervisor that I was going home. He asked me what for and tried to talk me into staying, but I had made up my mind so I packed my stuff and began to try to write a letter that I was going to email to my family to let them know to pick me up early.

I then sat down at some tables in the continental breakfast area, trying to read the maps to figure out how I was going to get home. I saw that I could take a train to the airport, and from the airport go to La Guardia. I was thinking of trying to find a ship to stowaway on instead, since I hate flying. A blonde haired lady asked me if I needed a ride to the airport, because she had a local friend who would do it. She handed me his card, and said that he was a professional curator for several local museums and that he specialized in a certain artist who was a legend. I jokingly asked if I could be his apprentice, and maybe work with him but she laughed and said that I needed much training beforehand, training he could not give me. I said okay and that I knew of someone who was an assistant preparator at a museum and that I knew it was hard work.

Someone else offered me a ride, and one of the girls at the continental breakfast tables asked "Where is he going?"

"I'm going home early, okay I'm just a loser" I said loudly, to everyone.

People just kind of shrugged as I studied my map closer, suddenly thinking to myself that maybe I wanted to setup roots in this country. Stay there for a few years, learn a trade and most of all learn a foreign culture. Sounded like a plan. I would just need to let my family know.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was in a small bookstore, watching the screening of an indie movie that was about marijuana use.

After the movie was over, the audience started to shuffle out and we were murmuring about the movie. I saw a guy I used to know back in high school, and he was telling me that he was off to the real movie theatre tonight, because there was a movie showing that was about marijuana, but better than the movie we just saw (I don't remember the name exactly, only that it had the word "Bud" in the title). At this point we were walking on the outside of a little strip mall, and when we entered the glass doors I saw another person that I knew from high school. She was sitting with her mom and family, and as the other guy walked in first they immediately recognized him and started talking to him. I didn't want to talk to them at all so I just slipped by unnoticed. I then saw that there was a group of people who I had gone to high school with, apparently it was a reunion being held in a mall. People were gathered in a large half-circle with sleeping bags and pillows, and there was a concierge desk with pamphlets for boat rides, tours, etc.

I thought to myself "Maybe I will go steal some books from a different bookstore in here", then realized that I was old enough to get put in jail for stealing and didn't have a coat big enough to conceal anything. Abandoning that plan, I headed for the doors from which I came in. The girl was still sitting there with her family, talking to the other guy, so I walked on past them and into the bookstore outside that had held the screening earlier. In the bookstore I also some some people I knew including my aunt, and I was going to talk to her but she seemed busy. I left the bookstore and started walking down the sidewalk, now aware that I didn't have a car nor had I arranged a ride home. So I kept walking.

At the corner of the sidewalk I saw a police car parked, so for some reason I decided to take an alley before the intersection instead. The alley was short, and opened up into a large asphalt parking lot that led to more streets. I walked on.

It was gray and overcast outside, and there were puddles of water everywhere. Beneath one puddle in particular there seemed to be a bubbling going on, with little bits of steam escaping every once in a while. I looked closer and it seemed that there was tar beneath the puddle that was boiling hot and fighting its way to the surface to erupt. I walked on past that, then saw a small two story house near the end of the parking lot. It was kind of shabby on the outside, and painting a weird pink-beige on the stucco walls, but it looked cozy. Not too far from the front door was a geyser, that erupted every thirty seconds or so. It shot a solitary stream of hot water high in the air. I thought it would be fun to walk under, so I went closer. As I did I saw a Mexican woman getting her clothes off of a clothes hangar, and knew that she lived in the house. She yelled to me that it wouldn't be a good idea to get wet under the geyser, but at first I couldn't hear her. It was only after the geyser brought water down upon me did I realize what she said, and I looked down and saw that the white shirt I had been wearing was now covered with muddy water. I kept walking, and saw that I was getting close to an old friend's house. Surely he would give me a ride.

I had to crawl through a hole in some bushes before I made it to his place, and realized that the lived there with his parents. No one seemed to be home, but when I got to the front of the house, I saw his mom sitting in a small inner tube in an above ground pool that was sloped. The rain was coming down and she was smoking a cigarette. I decided not to bother her and kept walking. His house was on a busy stretch of highway in the small town, and I realized I was pretty close to my dad's house. Even though I felt a twinge of laziness about walking the distance there, I realized that I was lucky to be so close. I started to run so that I could make better time. I remember thinking "Wow, my foot doesn't hurt at all! Strange!" (<- This could definitely be a future dreamsign for me, as in real life my right foot has been broken and later sprained several times in the last two years, and it is impossible for me to run long distances without extreme pain).

I crossed the highway and came to a small bridge. Cars were honking at me to get out of the way, so I went deeper into the ditch and saw another, wooden plank bridge parallel to the highway bridge. When I came to it, I saw that the bridge had been destroyed in the middle, and that I would have to jump in the water below and swim if I wanted to get across. I decided to take my chances on the highway bridge. 

I ran across the highway bridge and made it to safety. On this side of the bridge, there was a house with two children playing in the front yard. I could see them looking at me and I kept walking, as I did not want them holding me up from my destination by trying to engage me in conversation. Sure enough one of the books hopped on a bicycle with a large wagon attached to the back, into which his little brother jumped into. They rode alongside me and started talking, and I asked them if they would give me a ride to my dad's house. The older kid said sure, so I jumped in the wagon. I then pulled out my wallet and told him to make a stop at the convenience store up ahead first. He asked me why, and kept on pedaling towards my dad's house. I told him that I was going to pay him $5 for helping me out, but that I only had a $10 bill. He said "That's okay, just give me something cool from your house or something." I said okay, and then thought about giving him and his little brother some CB radios that I had at my dad's house.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found myself in a shabby church building. I knew that I had come to this building with relatives, but that they were somewhere outside and I was just wandering around. I could hear gunfire and cannons going off faintly in the distance. I found a door that led outside and walked out.

I saw that I was in a very small community that appeared to be in the middle of nowhere. There were a few small houses, a farm and two buildings surrounding the church. I had the intuition that I was born there and I had absolutely no idea what was outside of the town. I felt frightened and trapped, and knew that I didn't want to live my entire life in this desolate place.

The neighbors were outside sitting next to a truck, talking with my father about something.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was at my mother's old house in a city she used to live in. I was about to start playing a new video game that I purchased when my brother walked in. He was a little skinnier and shorter than in real life, and he was wearing a blue baseball cap. I gave him a hug and welcomed him home (he is away at college).

I told I had a new video game and that now we could play against each other.

I put the game in and handed him a controller. I searched for the map that I wanted to play, and couldn't find it so I just hit "Quick Match". We started playing, then I told him I wanted to go ahead and search for that map. For some reason it wasn't listed, then I saw that there was a second game disc so I popped that one in. I found the gametype and we started to play, but my brother got a phone call and had to leave for a little while.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was outside of my mom's house watching some kids snowboard. The ground was covered in a thick blanket of snow, and there were small hills at the bottom of a steep slope. They were talking each other into just going for it, when finally one of them did. The rest of them followed him down the hill, and the next thing I saw three snowboards fly into the air. I noticed they were covered with grip tape, like a skateboard, and shrugged and grabbed my skateboard. I went up the slope at the top where there was no snow, and started trying to do tricks on a curb. There were people watching me and my nephew came out to show me some new tricks.

As I was watching him do some tricks, I realized that I was looking out at a view of Los Angeles, and I suddenly saw a screen in my mind with a family of people who were living in a lavish mansion nearby. A voice said "The night jobs are intense, but the lifestyle is lavish". There were apparently several families of people living in the mansion, and they were all pretty normal people with normal, low to mid paying jobs. One of them was an actress who was recognizable from commercial and television, and she talked about how everyone in the house helped her out with auditions.

I then remembered a house that I used to live in. The thing was, it was actually a house I had dreamed about living in several years ago...I had never actually lived in that house in real life. It seemed like I had though, and did a quick mental walkthrough of the interior.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

11-06-07:

I was in a large passenger airplane, about to land in some foriegn country.

It was snowing outside and there was major turbulence. I noticed that we were at an extremely low altitude, as if we were about to touch down on the runway...except the runway wasn't due for another fifteen miles. We barely missed hitting the top of a mountain, and everyone was screaming and freaking. I told myself that at this altitude I could probably get away with opening one of the exit doors and jumping out, since the plane was flying so low and it had lowered its speed so much the engine was about to stall.

Just as I put my hand on the door latch, the plane touched down on the runway and we landed smoothly.

-------

I was in the top floor of a bombed out house, putting new trucks on a skateboard. Only after I finished did I realize they weren't my trucks, but belonged to my friend's skateboard. When he walked back over there, I told him what I had done and offered to go to the skate shop and buy him some new trucks. He said yes, and I said I needed some new bearings anyway. He said I could probably clean mine out, I said I would rather have a new set. I also needed some new wheels.

I internally counted my money and wondered if I was going to have enough to make this purchase.

An older man said he was going that way, so I told I would catch a ride with him. I had to go find a shirt first. After about ten minutes of searching in vain for a shirt, I finally found one, but the old man had grown impatient and left already. I started walking in the general direction of the skate shop when a black man walked up to me and introduced himself. He said he was a bounty hunter and that he would give me a ride to the skate shop. As we walked to his car, we passed a monument that was some sort of patriotic memorial. There was a class of inner-city children who were playing all sorts of instruments next to the monument, and their teacher was conducting them.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

11-14-07:

I was sitting in the living room of my grandmother's house.

My mother was sitting in a chair across from me, knitting, and a few of my siblings were hanging out somewhere in the house as well.

Suddenly a man who I recognized as my deceased grandfather appeared and sat down on the couch next to me. I remember feeling a sense of loss as soon as he sat down, and I also wondered where my grandmother was. I asked him where he had been. He said "Well, I've just been in Israel. I came back here because (some lady's name) was supposed to be on a show here, but..."

I looked at him closely, and saw that his hair was a light brown color, a far cry different than the balding head of silver hair he had when he passed away in real life. He kept talking, and my mother kept knitting as if she wasn't surprised by his entrance.

I told him, "Well, we miss you. Even though I didn't get to know you all that much."

He said some more things and I got up, gave him a hug, and left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

11-24-07:

I was part of a large group of soldiers who were running into the ocean from a beach. We were attacking a group of naval ships that were filled with enemy soldiers. As soon as we hit the water, the bullets started flying and I was firing my rifle blindly at one of the large ships in front of me.

I was with a squad of people, and they were firing on the ship as well. The enemy soldiers were beginning to disembark from the vessel and swim toward us. Two of them got within arm's length and a short firefight ensued. I shot one of them and a friend of mine shot the other. They had been carrying a floating .50 caliber machine gun turret, so we grabbed it and pointed the barrel toward the ship. My friend got on it and started firing, and I lifted my scoped AK-47 toward the ship.

Through the magnified round glass I saw several of our soldiers scaling the sides of the ship, ready to bring hell to the enemies above. I followed their ascent and saw several enemy soldiers at the edge of the ship's side, firing down upon my comrades.

My scope came to rest on an enemy soldier who also had me dead to rights in his sight as well. I squeezed the trigger, but no round came out. I squeezed again then ducked to the side, narrowly missing a bullet to the head. I pulled out the clip to check the bullets, and saw that there was a battery missing from my AK-47.

Just as I did that, an officer came up and advised me that our squad was needed back on shore, and that we would come out for more fighting later.

We went back to shore and were told we needed to go to the pavillion to be debriefed. A few of our squad had died, so we were mourning them as we walked to our destination.

When we got to the pavillion, we saw there were many debriefings going on and that really we just needed to be in the area. We stepped outside for a smoke.

As we did so, we saw planes fly overhead quickly, and heard the sounds of artillery booming in the direction of the ocean. We were at war.

Suddenly, I saw a helicopter start spinning perilously close to the pavillion, and it was obvious it had been hit by an RPG fired from an insurgent. I pointed it out to a guy standing next to me, and then he pointed to a group of men in civilian clothes running toward us with automatic weapons.

We immediately took off running, and I directed the men to get into the pavillion and warn everyone we had hostiles in our base. I did a zig-zagging run to throw off the aim of the guys who were chasing and shooting at us, and managed to make it to the pavillion.

As I was the first to reach the pavillion, I warned everyone in there to grab their weapons and go defensive, there were hostiles coming. I ran and hid behind a large steel cabinet, trying to make my weapon work. It was apparent there would be no more bullets fired from it, as there was some sort of malfunction that had to do with batteries.

Just then, I saw rapper 50 Cent sitting on a folding chair with a silver assault rifle pointed at the insurgents. He got off a few rounds but took one in the shoulder, after which he went down.

I ran over to him and dragged him behind the steel cabinet. The wound was slight, but he was out of the gunfight. I asked if that weapon belonged to his squad, he said it did. I told him I was going to use it.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

10-18-07:

I was at some family member's house (I think it was my dad's), and we were all waiting for my little brother to get back home from college.

I was laying on a bed, listening to some music on a large MP3 player. My brother showed up so I left the bedroom and went to greet him in the living room. We chatted and me, my father, and my nephew all competed for his attention. As we were talking my nephew gave me a paper that he had printed, that gave his preferences for an XBox 360 as well as the game he wanted me to purchase for him. Apparently I had made a deal with him that if he completed something that I would buy him an XBox 360. And apparently he had completed that something.

So anyway, I was trying to renege on the deal then realized that he was disappointed I was trying to get out of it. So I told him not to worry and that I would get the XBox 360 according to his specs.

Just then my dad told me that I would be spending the weekend at a lake in some town named Jenks, with a wealthy family who had selected me to go with them. He told me to pack my bags because I was going that night. I went to my room and packed my bags, and found my little brother talking with my aunt and listening to my MP3 player.

I packed and told him I would be leaving for the weekend, but would see him Sunday night. I also talked to my sister about something but I can't remember what.

So I grabbed my bag and went outside, and saw a creek that led to the pickup place where a van was waiting. I tossed my bag all the way to the end of the creek, and was about to start walking along the bank. A kid that I used to know when I was a teenager, Dustin, was standing behind me with a gun.

He was loading it, and he told me that he would count to three and then start shooting. Apparently he had wanted to go on this trip with the wealthy family as well, but I was chosen instead. I took off running and as his count got to three I dove into the creek headfirst, coming up for air only when I needed to. He had kept his word, and was firing rounds at me from his handgun as I swam.

None of the bullets hit me, and as I got to the area that the van waited at, I turned around and saw him stop shooting. He put his hand up and waved to me, and turned around.

I got out of the water and quickly made my way toward the van. Two other cars had pulled up along side me. One of them was filled with strangers and one was carrying my cousin.

He got out of the car and asked if he could get a ride back to his house, since the person giving him his ride had to go somewhere else. I told him I would but that the wealthy family who was taking me on the trip had their entire family in the van, and I didn't trust him not to say something crazy and make me look bad in front of them. At this point there were several other family members who had arrived in vehicles, and I told him one of them would give him a ride.

We all got into our vehicles and drove to a nice house in a nice neighborhood. Apparently we were going to have a lunch at their home before we left for the trip. For some reason I felt as if the wealthy people thought I was a teenager, or younger than I really am.

My family and the wealthy family were all in the living room, talking about this exciting opportunity that I had to go to the lake that weekend. I was annoyed and embarrassed that everyone was making such a big deal out of the simple trip, but then was confronted by the matriarch of the family with questions about my education and my life. She asked me where I had gone to school, what I was currently studying, and then asked "What have you done with your life so far?"

I panicked as her children watched me half with disinterest, half wondering if I was going to say anything worthwhile. I hemmed and hawed when my uncle broke into the conversation and changed the subject. I told everyone that I was going to take a shower and make sure I had packed my bags with everything I needed. I went into the back area of the first floor of the house, which contained a network of several bedrooms. I put my stuff down on a couch in the foyer that led to the rest of the bedrooms, and pulled out some crumpled clothes. I thought to myself that I was going to be embarrassed of my clothes around the wealthy people, and also thought that I would be embarrassed to go swimming because of the small gut I developed.

I walked into the bathroom in the foyer and someone was already in there, taking a shower. I quickly apologized and shut the door. I walked back further into the actual bedrooms and checked the showers, one by one. They were all occupied, and I realized that I should have showered at my dad's house before, because there weren't as many people living in his house as there were here.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

12-19-07:

I was at a job, working out of a cubicle in an office.

There was some controversy about who it was that I reported to, and who I would seek help from if I was stumped on something business related. There was a woman that I used to work with at the job that I decided would be my source of help, regardless of who they actually assigned as my help. So I made arrangements that she would be my go-to person and she was upset when she found out. She had just moved to a new department within the company and she didn't want to be burdened with the responsibilities of two different job titles, while only receiving pay for one.

After work I was walking across the parking lot, making my way somewhere important. I forgot why exactly I was going there but it had to do with buying something for someone. I came to a small glass building, which was actually an entrance for an underground concourse that led to an underground mall. 

The maintenance crew was just locking up, although I convinced them to let me in before they locked the doors. They did and I went down the stairs into the concourse.

I made my way through a small maze of corridors then found myself in the mall. I was walking with two people that I didn't really know, but they appeared to know me. We were all looking for a quick place to grab a bite to eat.

I was mostly thirsty and was looking for a place to get a cold, sugary drink of some sort. We passed a few soda fountains but I decided to grab something at a place that also served food.

I saw a girl that I used to work with (Janene) at the same place, ordering her food. She looked the same except her hair was an orange tint that was strange but somehow looked natural. She was being condescending to the person taking her order.

Suddenly I was outside, driving a car. Apparently I was headed to someone's house in a rural area, because as I drove down a back country road we saw that it had been blocked off with a detour sign. The person had appeared in my car so I asked him if he knew any other ways to get there. He finally told me to take the left detour then turn around. As I approached the detour I saw there was smoke billowing from beneath the bridge that was blocked off, and saw similar columns of smoke around other roads in the area.

When I got to the detour I turned left and had to go up a hill in order to turn around. The problem was there were two cars coming down the hill and apparently they couldn't stop. They collided with us, and I sped away, not wanting to get involved in reporting an accident.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was in a hotel suite bedroom.

There was something sexual going on, but I don't remember if it was in the room with me or if it was on the television. Anyway, I walked into another room in the hotel suite, and my girlfriend and my sister were sitting down talking.

I told my girlfriend that I wanted to bring another girl into our relationship, but then realized it sounded weird that I would say that with my sister in the room. I told her "Of course, not with my sister, with some other girl.", and my girlfriend laughed and said "Yeah, I was just saying that to her."

They went back to reading magazines and talking, and I went back into the bedroom.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a very high class and expensive restaurant. Everything from the walls to the floor to the tables and booths were made of an expensive, old polished wood. It was the kind of place that CEOs and politicians dined while they worked. I was not dressed according strictly to the their dress code, however, and some of the patrons made snide remarks about me as they passed me by to leave the restaurant. I remember thinking of something along the lines of "If they only knew who I was", as if I belonged in that society. I was leaving anyway, so I walked out of the entrance through a long hallway.

Now I was walking into a hotel/convention center. My father was apparently showing some of his expensive artwork there that day, and I had it in my mind that I was going to be heisting some of his work to sell to illicit art traders. As I walked in, I saw my former stepmother in the dining area, dressed up nicely and having lunch with some society people. I thought about ruining her lunch by going to her table and jumping into the conversation, but decided I had no time.

I heard my dad talking and suddenly an alarm went off. There was a heavy police presence at the convention center, and it seemed they were all there to prevent the heist. As I walked up the steps, my backpack filled with some prints of his that I was going to sell at the convention, I saw several cops give me the stink eye.

One of them even had his hand on his gun, the holster strap unbuttoned so as to be able to pull out the iron quickly if need be. He had on a tan officer's uniform, and several silver stars attached to his front pocket. There was also a golden tassel hanging from a gold rope that hung around his left shoulder. Just as he appeared to be taking a step toward me, my father came up the escalator. 

I was looking around the various stairwells, trying to decide which one would lead me to the valuable painting when I saw him. He was also wearing a tan suit, and he seemed a bit angry and stern with me but also acknowledged that he thought I was there to sell his prints. He said something like "Here to make a little money, eh?", I just kind of pointed to the prints spilling out of my backpack and said "Yeah", and he pointed the way to the art storage room.

I said thanks, and headed that way. When I got there, I had the feeling that many people came in and out of the several-room storage area, in which everything from prints to paintings to books to printed articles about him were being held. There was one Native American man in there, digging through the inventory for specific items on a list he had. 

I came in and told him that it looked good on the convention floor, and that it looked like he had been working hard. He said he was working hard, and I quipped that I would rather not work hard at all. He started to contradict my position on being lazy, and I considered saying that I got my work ethic not from my dad but from my uncle. I decided not to say anything about that, but instead told him the virtues of laziness in one or two sentences.

He seemed to acquiesce to my position about not working so hard, and said "Well, I guess I'll take me a little break."

He put down his list and inventory and walked into another room.

As he did so, I saw my father approaching to door of the room I was in from the hallway, so I said "Hey dad" really loud, so that the guy would hear it and pretend to be working. I felt he would be in trouble if my dad saw him loafing. I didn't think he heard me, so as dad came into the room I said it again, louder, and talked with a louder tone than normal. The other guy seemed to have got the hint.

My dad came up to me, and shook my hand, as if he had forgotten that we had just seen each other on the escalator. He asked me what I was doing, and I told him selling prints.

(Note: I then woke up; the time was 11:11PM, just like two nights ago)

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was at the house that I grew up in. It was nighttime, and there were several people at the house that night including friends and family members. Everyone was getting ready to wind down for the night and go to sleep. I was in the back room, closing the blinds on the large windows in that room. I noticed someone run to a storage building we had out back, and pull a gun out. I could tell that he had me in his sights, so I yelled for everyone to get down and ran to my bedroom to get my gun.

I pulled the revolver out from under my mattress and made sure it was loaded.

I cocked it and went to the window in the bathroom.

I couldn't see the guy but I thought he was still in the storage building, so I fired a couple of shots into to it to see if he would come. He came running out and jumped against the wall outside, next to the bathroom window. He shot a few bullets at me, but missed, and I peeked out and shot a few at him. One of them hit him, and he fell in front of the window.

I shot him several times then realized it was my cousin. I thought to myself "At least the bullets only slightly penetrate the skin, and he won't be seriously hurt".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before the next dream below, there was a period of time in which I could hear myself snoring yet I was fully conscious. I could feel slight vibrations and there was complete paralysis. I have attempted many times in this state to apply methods that supposedly create an OBE, to no avail. Usually there is a sense that I cannot break free from my body just by willing myself.

This time I decided that I would mentally create "physical" movements in an attempt to have an OBE.

I imagined myself jumping out of my body, and used the actual thoughts that I would use to command my arms and legs to move in waking life. There seemed to be some success as I felt myself hurtling out into a blackness. I could not make out any visual stimuli except for a faint yellow outline of arms (which I assumed were supposed to be my own). I felt as if I was floating in a space, but I still could not see anything so after a minute or two I "snapped" back to my body.

I was still conscious and could hear myself snoring, and I knew I was asleep.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was going to a YMCA to go swimming. Before I went in, I realized that I didn't have my miniature membership card attached to my keychain, so instead of walking right into the pool area I went around to get my replacement card.

There were several people working the front desk. I told them that I didn't have my card, and they said that's okay because now they had a microchip system. One of them handed me a bulky piece of plastic with a metal strip, and told me that I would need a piece of string to wear it around my neck. I said I didn' have any string so one of them went to the back and got me a string to attach the chip to. I noticed I was holding a small "body board", which had small round gel spheres that covered the bottom.

I made my way to the pool, and found the entrance to the men's locker room. I went inside and immediately took off my clothes, and put them into a locker near a shower stall. I showered off then walked out to get a towel, then noticed several women getting dressed in there. At first I thought I had mistakenly walked into the women's locker room, but then saw several other men in there getting dressed as well. I realized it was a unisex locker room, so I stopped worrying about being naked in front of the women.

So now I was walking around naked, and sort of knew that I was dreaming so I could find a woman here to have sex with; I was getting "excited" but suddenly many people including entire families started walking in so I put my clothes back on and left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-01-08:

I was with someone else and we were going to a large mansion.

Once we got inside, I realized that a famous actress lived there so I thought we would go interview her.

She seemed completely annoyed that we were there, and was dodging us at every turn. Finally we went into another building on her estate and saw that it was a dining hall. I intended to ask the chef to make us all something to eat. We ran into her publicist, who just assumed that we were supposed to be there. He told us that she was feeling bad but that she would be out later for the interview. He realized that we had no business there though, and sort of panicked. We left him in a large room and wandered the main mansion.

Everyone went upstairs to watch a movie but I kept wandering around downstairs. I saw several rooms with different purposes, among them a wing of the house specifically for guests, with it's own large kitchen, a bedroom and playroom for children, a laundry room, a master bedroom and several bathrooms. I walked back upstairs after looking for something to drink. I couldn't find anything but I was still very thirsty.

There were several people upstairs now, including my girlfriend. They were still watching a movie. I told them I would be right back.

Cut to: Outside, a few blocks away from the mansion. I had just dropped someone off (my sister and her old boyfriend), and asked them if they were going to be staying in town that night. They said they were, so I asked them if they could give me a ride to my father's house (which is about an hour away) since I wouldn't have anywhere else to stay that night. They said they would, but then I realized that since they were staying in town I could just stay with them.

I walked back to the mansion and as I did so I saw my girlfriend's aunt, neices and grandma pull up in a car and park in the garage. They all got out as I was walking up the driveway, and I greeted them. I told her aunt (who now apparently owned the house) that everyone was upstairs watching a movie. She seemed put off that we were all there, and asked "So you've all just been wandering around my house, eh?"

I told her "No, we've really just been staying in that one room while you were gone".

She still seemed annoyed, so I ran to the guest wing to let everyone know we needed to split. Before I went upstairs, I went to the downstairs bathroom to find my change of clothes. I couldn't really find anything so I hoped there was a change of clothes upstairs.

As I got upstairs, everyone was still watching the movie. I told my girlfriend that her aunt was home, and that she seemed pissed off that we were here. "No, she's not mad, she's probably just annoyed at my neices", she said. Suddenly Matt Damon, George Clooney, and a few other guys in tuxedos started singing in an adjacent room. I could see them in the doorway, and they were singing some song arm in arm, while a crowd of people watched. It was a short song and when they finished everyone laughed and clapped.

I told my girlfriend, my sister, and my little brother that it was time to leave.

We got downstairs and outside, when I saw a large convertible car with several Asian children strapped in the seats. I leaned down and whispered to my little brother "See your brethren in there?". He looked at them and smiled and said yes, and we started walking.

As if in a movie, the scene cut to the next morning. There were beer cans and food laying on the ground in a public park, and several people passed out asleep. As if on cue, the people started waking up and stood up. They were all wearing campaign t-shirts for some politician. There was one particularly dirty man, with no shirt on, laying next to a tractor on a hill in the park. As the rising sun shone in his face, he woke up with a start and jumped up quickly. My brother asked what was wrong with him, and I explained that the politician whose shirt everyone was wearing had tricked his opponent into getting very drunk and missing an early last-minute campaign debate. The shirtless man was the tricked opponent and realized what had happened.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-02-08:

_I know that I had a lot of dream activity last night, unfortunately none of it was lucid and as soon as I woke up most of it faded within 2 minutes. Here is what I was able to remember_:

I was in boot camp; I was told by a drill instructor to stand at attention in front of a mirror while he went to the head. I could not stand up straight and so I kept trying to adjust myself while he was in there. Right before he came back, I had clasped my hands behind my back in an effort to stabilize my balance. He kept yelling at me but told me to go to another room.

Some vampire was trying to convince people to do something. His reasoning was that because their vampire line of women were tall, blond, and liked to do manual labor, they could get something.

"Smidgepoint Video"

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-03-08:

_Another dream fragment_:

On vacation, swimming in the ocean with a large group of people.

Seeing all sorts fish and interesting creatures (jellyfish-turtle hybrid).

Swim back to shore, go inside the house. See my neice there with my sister and my dad; we talk about different things.

It is time to leave, apparently we are going to take small planes to Texas and then fly a commerical flight somewhere else. I warn some people in our group that an airline strike in this country began today and that means that amateur pilots with no license would be flying our small planes. I therefore refuse to fly on the small planes and get into a shouting match with someone. I tell them I am going to take a bus, and I try to convince them to do the same. They won't listen.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-04-08:

I was hanging out with an old friend of mine, visiting his home. 

His cousin was there, and I said hello to him as we walked to the kitchen. My friend explained that his wife was out of town and that she wouldn't be home for a few days, so we could all party. He got on the phone and called a local drug dealer to try and get some more pot. The dealer was giving him a hard time because my friend called from a house phone rather than his prepaid cell phone. I finally grabbed the phone from my friend and addressed the drug dealer as "Brian". Exasperated, the dealer answered to that name and I knew I had done something wrong. I handed the phone back to my friend, who then apologized profusely to the dealer because I had called him by his real name.

My friend got off the phone and started to roll up a joint. Several times he was distracted and had to go to another room, and I just looked at the dope wondering if I was going to smoke it or not. Finally he came back in and finished rolling a large joint and he lit it. He took a few puffs and handed it to me, so I took a few puffs and handed it back. We continued this until we were both very stoned.

Suddenly it was time for me to go home, so I told him goodbye and walked next door. One of my sister's friends lived next door, and my sister was staying there partying with a bunch of people. When I showed up we partied some more.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a boot camp, and the character Sgt. James Doakes from the show "Dexter" was the drilll instructor.

We all jogged in a circle and I call out cadence; After that we lined up into groups of three or four while he talked to us. He had us march back and forth. I told one of my friends, who was in my group, that we should take a short trip down to San Diego when we were all off for the holiday of Halloween. He seemed kind of hesitant, so I explained to him that it was only a short drive away from the boot camp and that there was a beach, a peninsula, and a small island with caves that all had several bars and thousands of hot women to party with.

Just then a lot of people started cheering, and I looked up and noticed a large military plane was about to pass overhead. I started cheering also, then Doakes got mad and started yelling at several people to come front and center at attention. Two of the guys from my group went front and center so I followed them so as to make sure that I didn't get in trouble.

Doakes gave us all a math problem to solve, but no one really tried or thought he was serious. Then he mentioned something about giving out $15,000 to the person who could solve the equation the fastest, and everyone ran to a long chalkboard and started writing equations. I hurriedly ran to the chalkboard as well, except I had conveniently missed the part where he told us the math problem. I asked a few people who weren't trying to solve the problem but they couldn't tell me what it was.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-05-08:

I was in the top floor of a large mansion that had been converted into a duplex of some sort. My girlfriend and I were trying to get some sleep but there was a lot of noise coming from downstairs outside. I was starting to get angry because it was basically the middle of the night, and I wanted to fall asleep peacefully while watching some weird sitcom in our darkened room.

I made my way downstairs and entered the common area that everyone in the house shared. The house was dark and quiet there so I went into the hallway on the other side of the house where other people lived. As I was tiptoeing around one of the other tenants walked in and we talked for a little bit. He said he didn't know what all the noise was because he had just pulled up in his car and came inside from work.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-06-08:

I was at my mom's old house in the town where I grew up.

I was trying to find a change of clothes because we were all going to some event that required us to dress nice. Several of my sisters female friends were there, and they kept distracting me by coming into my room while I was trying to find clothes. I finally found something acceptable and set to ironing. I saw myself in the mirror, and unlike real life, saw that I had almost a full beard as well as long hair tied back into a ponytail.

After I got dressed I had a conversation with one of the girls there, and she was telling me something about her boyfriend.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-07-08:

I am being dropped off at what seems to be a daycare. I realize that I am too old to be in daycare and that I must be employed there. My parents drop my sister off with me, and we get to work. I realize that I work in the cafeteria doing custodial work. I am disheartened about this, and feel even worse when my sister comes in (who is apparently a teacher at the daycare) and starts to berate me about something. She gets really vicious and says a lot of mean things, and I ask her why she is being so mean. She doesn't really respond to that, but just keeps yelling at me.

Finally I walk away, as there are a lot of people shuffling into the cafeteria. Apparently church has just let out and these people all eat at the daycare after church is over.

I see some people I knew in childhood then also see my parents. I tell them that my sister is being a jerk, and although my mother seems to sympathize with me she starts defending my sister. This makes me livid and I start yelling and throw a fit. My dad then tells me that if I want to emancipate myself from them and be on my own, there is a special song I can sing that will automatically do that for me. He tells me what to say and how to sing it, and before I can start we are walking around the grounds of the daycare while it turns to evening.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Going into the art gallery to work. My grandma calls me on the way there, and I talk to her on the cell phone until I get there. I walk in and see a painting of a Mexican outlaw that I started to paint. I add something to it then let grandma know that I am there now. One of my sisters comes into the office I am in and talks about something with me. Next thing I know I am walking with a few people from the gallery, and we are going to the store next door to the gallery. While there I purchase some Silly String and decide to have some fun. I spray a little bit just to test it and it gets all over the floor of the store. I don't bother to clean it up as we leave, and I feel kind of guilty about it. As we go outside, it is me, a human resources lady from the gallery, and two other employees walking outside. We are walking in the rain toward an ice cream shop that is across the street. I ask the human resources lady if I can spray the other two employees with Silly String; she doesn't say no but also cautions me that they might not be dressed for that. I start to spray them and they laugh and take off running. Somehow I end up spraying myself and ruin the gray suede jacket I am wearing. We end up getting chased by the human resources lady and we get to the ice cream shop before she does. I am the last one, and I lock the door behind me. As we get settled, I tell the two other people (who have changed into random guys) that we should start eating all the ice cream we want and screen the people trying to get in, in case they are cops. 

At this point I see and hear a commercial about a kid who was having sex with his dishwasher. The guy was narrating it, only now he was older and he was telling the story as an anecdote. He had the bottom rack out and he was humping it, and his dad was knocking on the kitchen door because he had locked himself in there. He kept saying "Hang on dad! Hang on dad!", then finally "Hang on daaaaaaaaaaaad!". Then he realized he was "stuck" inside the part of the appliance he was having sex with and his dad had to break down the door and help him get the appliance unstuck from him.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a mall and had to give a ride to some guy to work. We had to loop around several highways just to get to the right building downtown (as apparently he was having trouble taking the right exit). After I dropped him off I went back to the mall and was walking with my wife and several of my children (note: not married nor do I have children in real life). One of my sisters was also there with her kid, and we were just walking around having a good time. It was time to leave so I picked up the youngest (my daughter) and started to walk down a long flight of stairs. I was having trouble keeping my balance and I began to hope that I was not going to drop her. I made it down the stairs safely, and I set her down so she could walk again. I made her wear a little harness attached to a rope so that she didn't become separated from me. I also made my two older kids wear them, and my wife commented about how they looked wearing it. They were attached to each other and she controlled the rope.

We walked through the doors and into the parking lot. My daughter, although still wearing the harness, was way out ahead of me. Somehow the rope had become disconnected, and suddenly a Kidnapper in a blue hoodie and jeans ran by and snatched my daughter. I immediately gave chase to him and realized that I couldn't run as fast as I needed to. I tried to will myself to run faster but just couldn't do it. He cut around several cars and finally ran back to the mall building, into an open door that led into a dark hallway. As I ran in my view switched to third person overhead, and I watched myself disappear into the doorway.

View switched back to first person perspective, and I was inside the mall. I could tell there had been a commotion, and saw several security officers standing around. I asked them if they had seen the guy as I kept running. I went up a flight of stairs and saw that I was in the hospital wing of the mall. Several of the nurses and doctors were fretting about their new admission, talking about how they hoped it turned out okay. I was frightened that it was my daughter, and that she had been hurt. I still wanted to find the Kidnapper so I could beat him to a pulp.

I kept walking into the rooms and then saw my dad in one of them, hooked up to several machines. I realized that the nurses had been worried about him, and knew suddenly that my daughter had been recovered from the kidnapper and was completely safe and unharmed. I knelt down by my dad's bedside and we talked a bit.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was with a group of people and we were planning on visiting the town that was just across the bridge from our town. The problem was that our town was at war with theirs, and we were winning. We were bombing their ships and shooting down their airplanes. We all wanted to go to that town because we enjoyed the food served at one of the restaurants. It seemed we were all living in an old boarding house that was situated on a pier. As we all walked outside to get ready to make our trip, we saw our airplanes drop bombs on their ships. We also saw gunners shoot down their airplanes. I asked the group if it was a good idea to go over there right after we had bombed them, but no one seemed concerned. They just said that the food was worth it.

We had to go back inside the boarding house to get someone, but he was acting weird and wouldn't come out of his room. We started to walk outside when we noticed that there were zombies everywhere and that they were trying to kill us.

We started running through the halls of the boarding house then went out a back exit; this took us to a small alley, so we ran down that then burst into another building through a weathered metal door. We had to split up into groups of two, so one of us went into a room and the other group went down the hall. Inside the room were several people hiding out already. They had some guy tied up in the corner; He was almost completely naked except for these weird leather shorts, and he had some mask on. The guy who had tied him up saw that the captive was trying to get out of his ropes, so he walked over and slaughtered him with a sword then shocked him. We were all suprised at that, but became even more startled when we saw the dead captive morph into three more copies of himself. They all stood up and smiled menacingly at the guy who had killed them, and we became scared because we knew that they would open the door and let the zombies in to get us.

They started running toward the guy, and my perspective changed to first person from the view of the guy they were running toward. They all had upper bodies of lions and they looked really evil. View switched to first person my perspective again, and I saw the guy they were running to also morph into a lion, except he was now a cartoon animation. He made some weird move and took out the aggressive weirdos.

After that little fight was over, we all stepped outside carefully, sneaking out into another alley and into a smaller building. I peeked out the door and saw that it was clear, and saw that the other group had just gone into a building across the alley. I told everyone else that we were going to one by one run across the alley, signal that it was still clear, go inside the building, and the next person would follow. Two people went ahead of me and finally it was my turn. As I did so, I got to the building but saw that the other two couldn't get in because the door was stuck. We started to panic and I saw three zombies around the corner start running toward us. I had a rake in my hand and right before they got within reach of me they fell down to the concrete and died.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-11-08:

I was at a house; everyone was eating lunch together, and it was a diverse mix of people.

I was talking to these girls, and I saw comedian Larry David talking to some older ladies. He was flirting with one of them, and it was funny to me because she was an old fashioned woman who was very prim and proper in a southern kind of way.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a convenience store. It was owned by a redneck woman, who was asking me what I wanted. I told her that I needed a Diet Coke, and she went about finding one.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my grandma's house.

I was laying in bed and my girlfriend was next to me. It was nearly completely dark in the room and entire house we were in. I began to feel a little frisky so I pulled her on top of me and we had sex. When it was done I tried to go to sleep, but was getting freaked out because it was so dark. I made sure that the alarm was set and I also set an alarm on my watch. I also started getting freaked out because I had sleep paralysis. My girlfriend was playing a video game in the darkened living room.

She woke up because she was going to the gym early that morning, and I kepy laying there. I finally got up, fully thinking that I was awake and in real life. As we were walking around the house getting ready, I stopped in the hallway to look at some family photos. One contained myself, my brother, my sister, my mother and grandmother. In it, I was holding up my younger brother as he smiled and laughed, and the rest of them were smiling and laughing also. In the picture I noticed that my brother's hair looked gray, even as a baby. I thought that was weird, then looked at another picture on the wall. This was also of my brother, when he was a baby. I suddenly noticed that the picture of him was changing right in the frame. I kind of chuckled and asked "Is that moving?" It was.

I went to the living room where my girlfriend was.

I told her that I was seeing things and that I was starting to get a little nervous. She said to calm down and that everything would be fine. I told her that I was seeing things and that maybe it was because of drugs I had taken long ago, and that perhaps I would be hallucinating for the rest of my life. I started to panic and walked around the house, trying to remember what I was doing. I realized that I had to be in training for a new job at 8:00AM, but that my grandmother's house was at least 3-4 hours from where I worked. I thought for a second and then came to the conclusion that I was just not going to make it there on time.

I walked around in a daze, and was getting scared because I could not concentrate and felt as if I was going to fall asleep. For a moment I felt such despair that I would be crazy like this forever, and hoped beyond hope that I would wake up somewhere else and that it would have all been a dream.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in some distant city at a large abandoned building. Quentin Tarantino and Robert Rodriguez were filming a movie, and my sister and one of her friends were employed to work on the movie. There was a female assistant director working with my sister, and she was showing me around the set they had built in the building. She took me over to another building, which was dark except for a floodlight setup in the middle of the room. There was a man with a mustache who was putting makeup on a small girl while her mother and a few other makeup artists chatted in the corner. The girl was starring in some commercial, and I talked to them for a moment until we went back to the other building.

They were filming a martial arts scene inside with several Asian men dressed in red karate outfits. After the shoot was over, we all went across the street to some bar to party. I stayed for a while then told them I had to leave for a bit.

I walked outside and onto the sidewalk. I went across the street and onto another sidewalk. At that point I realized that I was dreaming, and I was startled as to how real everything looked. The world around me was seen with crystal clear vision, and everything seemed in proportion. There were several people walking up and down the sidewalk I was on, and I saw cars going around corners up the street. I was absolutely blown away that it all looked so real. I started to formulate a plan to walk down the street and explore the dream world, and this is the point at which my lucidity disappeared.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-12-08:

I was walking down a dirt road with some lady.

It stated to rain so all the dirt turned to mud, and we waded through it until we got to a small dirt road.

We went down that road and came to a white building in which was a small thrift store. Right before we went in, I looked out and noticed that there was a pickup truck just in a treeline past the yard. There was a tent pitched near a concrete picnic table, and a smoldering fire that had been put out by the rain.

We went into the thrift store, and started to look around. It was clear that the owners wanted us to buy something. They said they would make a deal with us on a BB/paintball gun that was in the back; I looked at it but passed, and heard them make the same offer to another couple in the store. They seemed to be woefully understocked, and it was apparent that their little business didn't do too well since opening.

As I walked out, I could see the desperation in the man's face, and they were almost begging us to buy something. It hit me that they didn't have any food, or that they had not had enough money to buy something that they needed for the campout they were hosting out front with friends, so I doubled back in the store to see if I could find something that I would buy.

There were several large posters on the walls, so I started to look at those.

In the first room, they were just large white pieces of paper with crudely drawn text and pictures. In the back room, there were some actual printed posters that were so large they took up entire walls. One was a poster for the band "The Cramps"; it was a puke green and black design, featuring Poison Ivy's eyes in a strip across the middle. At the top it said "The Cramps" and at the bottom gave info about a concert the poster had promoted in Norway.

I found the price in the bottom left hand corner and was surprised to learn it was several hundred dollars.

I immediately said "No way" and started to look for other posters. There were somew various ones, but I didn't see any that I really wanted. At this point I noticed that the "thrift store" was really just located in a house, and that several weird people lived there. I went further back into the house, into a room. It was clear it was someone's bedroom, but I was going to see if there was anything I could buy in there.

As I was looking a guy with long hair and a small mustache and goatee walked in. I felt embarrassed looking through his stuff, and said I was going to leave. He stopped me, and I noticed that my sister and some of her friends had come into the thrift store house as well. Suddenly a large man wearing a mechanic's jumpsuit and a mask ran at me; he was wielding a very sharp and deadly machete. As he swung it at me and tried to stab me, I grabbed the blade but it was too sharp. I could feel it slicing my hands but was too scared to let go. We struggled a bit but clearly this guy was stronger than I was. I managed to run out of the room and into another. My sister and some guy were standing in that room, scared. I saw a window and told them I was going to jump out of it.

At this point I was holding the door, and the maniac came beating on it and stabbing it with the machete. Finally I opened the door and as he came to stab me I used his own momentum to catch his wrist and use it to stab him with his own machete. He went down quickly, and I stabbed him again in the throat to make sure he was dead. At that point we were about to make a run for it, but before we did I went back and grabbed the machete. I ran toward the window, which was closed and had red shutters on the inside. I bursted through them and my sister, the guy and I all ran as fast as we could.

Suddenly we were back in town, and this guy was going to give us a ride somewhere. As we left town I could see men dressed as employees of the electric company cutting down electricity poles and towers, and knocking transformers over. I wondered aloud why they would do that, and felt a suspicion that these guys were bad.

The guy was telling us that he was going to "Get Lost for a while", meaning that he was going to just drop out of his current life and ramble around with no job and very little money, seeing where he ended up. He mentioned that his brother had done that too, and I cautioned him against it.

As the guy in the truck took us out of town, it was clear we were going to be led to the same thrift store house. This guy was in on it. He started to act really crazy so we got out of the truck at some dirt road intersection. There were several normal looking people walking down the road, and I could tell they had gone through a similar ordeal with some psychos. Suddenly a car pulled up and several guys jumped out; I could tell they were from the same crazy family as the thrift store house.

One of them was a star of the television show "Jackass" (Steve-O). He was wearing sunglasses and had a weird haircut. We ran from him and his gang for a good while, until we came to a parking lot with several cars and a fenced off tennis court.

Several guys were there and they all wanted to fight me. I stabbed and sliced a few of them with the machete, and fought a few of them with fists. I recall being very scared and being not able to defend myself well. In the end though, I defeated them.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-13-08:

I was taking a holiday trip somewhere.

I think it was with H, because it was her family that would be there. But I also had the feeling it was a male friend from school. 

We arrived and I had to park in the snow. The houses were small but they were located on resort land of some kind. I parled the van far away from the house we were staying at. We got out, left our bags in the car, and started trudging to the house. We got there and went in. I set down our jackets in a small dining area and we went into the kitchen. Her grandmother was there and so was her parents. There was some other family sitting in the living room and they welcomed her profusely, and sort of said hello to me. Her stepdad was looking out the back window (note: she has no stepdad in real life, her parents have been married nearly 30 years).

I looked out to see what he was looking at and saw that right out back was a baseball stadium, and the patios for the houses at the resort were levels on the stadium, so we could look directly out into a baseball game. There was a game going on right then, and the stadium was full of people watching it. The stepdad asked me a question about baseball, and I told him I didn't really watch it. He said something, and then I clarified that I liked to go to live games but didn't watch it on television. He said something derogatory in a joking manner, and I walked away from the window. At this point I was beginning to miss my own family, and I saw my uncle in the living room. Even though he was family by blood, he didn't seem to want to acknowledge my presence as he was too busy being a friend to H's family. I left the living room and went into the kitchen. As I did I saw H's aunt walk in with her kids; she said hello to me quickly and was carrying some food. I decided I was going to get our bags from the car, and looked for my coat. I realized I wasn't wearing a shirt so I grabbed a shirt near my coat and started trying to put it on. I felt embarrassed because I was changing in a room that was not private, and her family and their children saw me trying to change as they walked in and out of the room. It was a thermal undershirt, and it would not fit. I finally realized that the shirt wasn't even mine, but belonged to H's cousin. This embarrassed me further, as I knew that her aunt was wondering why I was trying to wear her son's shirt.

I put the shirt down quickly, found my own shirt, and put it on. I then put on the jacket and went outside.

I had car keys in hand, and walked on down the road. I saw what I thought was our car (in the dream we drove up in a van, but when I saw a small red sedan I thought that was our car). So I walked up to it, put in the key, and it unlocked it. I opened the door and realized it wasn't our car at all, just one that looked like ours. I noticed that the seats were taken out and most of the dash was missing. I quickly shut the door then realized there was a small but angry dog barking at my heels. I quickly walked away, hoping that the owner of the car hadn't seen me open the door and nose around. The dog was still barking, and now chasing me. I was starting to get worried that it might bite me. I saw another small animal, although at first I thought it was a pile of leaves. It had a small body, and a tuft of hair that covered it's entire small face. For some reason it really freaked me out, so I ran to the car as more animals started to come out of the woods. Although we hadn't initially parked in the woods, I was now in a deeply wooded area. I saw where the car should have been and went to it, but when I got there I found only a deer carcass that seemed to be breathing, even though it was clearly dead. I panicked again, and looked around wildly for our bags. I saw mine and grabbed it, and took off running toward the house.

As I walked back to the house I realized that my bag was packed pretty full, and that I felt foolish for packing so heavily for what was essentially an overnight trip. I thought that H's family would make fun of me for it when I got back inside the house. As I approached the house I saw a pair of glasses and thought they were mine, but saw they had the name "Jace" written on them (or something like that I can't remember the name exactly). They belonged to one of H's cousins so when he came out the door I told him his glasses were over there on a table.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-14-08:

I was in a wooded area. We were shooting guns of some sort, and I was on the way to train for a spot in a mercenary training camp that was run by the Chinese. They were going to teach me military maneuvers and survival, and then we would be deployed on a private basis according to our contracts. The person I was with was going to attend the camp also, and we were going to stop over for a night at a cabin that my mother owned.

When we made it there some friends showed up and we drank and partied, and they asked me about the mercenary camp. I told them about it and they asked me more questions, and I showed them a brochure.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was unpacking my stuff in a new dorm room.

I had a roommate who had gone to classes, and I had just spoken to my girlfriend on the phone. I told her I was going to sleep for a bit longer and then get up to go to work, and then later to classes. The room was really messy, and I was looking for a CD to play. I went into another room to unpack more stuff when I saw women's undergarments hanging in my closet. There was a girl who lived down the hall that I knew had been in my room talking to my roommate earlier, and I suspected that she talked him into letting her hang some of her excess clothes in my closet.

So I kept cleaning when suddenly the girl walked in. She looked just like a girl that I used to work with in real life (M.T.) She saw that I was cleaning and talked to me while I did, helping me emply some ashtrays and throw away some other debris into a trashcan. I asked her if those were her clothes in the closet and she said yes. One thing led to another and she started flirting with me, and led me to my roommates bed. It was clear she wanted to have sex, and I told her that I didn't have any condoms, thinking that would stop it right there. She already had her pants and panties off, and was laying down open legged on the bed. She said "No problem", and pulled out a condom package, opened it, and handed me the blue condom. I grabbed it, pulled my pants down and slipped it on. I started to have sex with her when I heard something at the door. I panicked as I realized there were no locks on the doors and that my roommate was most likely out of his class by now. I pulled out of her and ran to the door as fast as I could.

I tried to hold the door closed while she got her pants back on. Instead she just got off the bed and stood there, naked. I realized I had my shirt off, and my roommate and someone else were pushing hard on the door. I finally let them in and he realized what was going on, and seemed very embarrassed to have walked in on me. I realized that I had just cheated on my girlfriend and that he was a witness; I remember thinking that my roommate must have felt really uncomfortable because he knew I had a girlfriend too.

The girl left the room and I scrambled to find my clothes. My roommate and a friend of his went to his side of the room, talking about their class.

I saw her standing outside in the hall and started to go out there. She was lighting a cigarette and I heard her say "I DIDN'T EVEN CUM!", loudly to several people in the dorm hallway. I yelled back "I DIDN'T CUM EITHER WE WERE INTERRUPTED!", now livid.

I saw a guy I used to know, a punk rock singer, walking down the hall in a weird dress suit that had red pirate stripes on it. He said that his class had been cancelled because the telephone line had been cut, and then talked about how his teacher had just told the class that everything they needed to know was on the board and that she would answer no more questions.

I went back in the room and started to feel sick to my stomach as I remembered that I had cheated on my girlfriend, and that more than likely she would find out because my roommate was a loudmouth who wasn't very intelligent. I thought about calling her but decided not too, and shaved instead. After that I went back in the room and more people were in there, mostly friends of my roommates. One of them was looking at the door, which had come off of its hinges when I was holding it against my roommate's entrance. We messed around with it and finally got it back on its hinges and working.

I walked to my roommates side of the room when he called in a guy I used to know as a kid, Cody.

Cody came over and sat down on my roommate's bed, talking. I walked over to him and said "Hey Cody, I don't know if you remember me from gradeschool and middle school?" I told him my nicknames and said I was D's cousin. He said "Oh yeah!" and shook my hand. Then he said "I should have paid more attention to you back then." We kept chatting about this and that when I finally said, "Anyone want to go outside and have a cigarette?" He said yes and jumped up, and before I could go get my smokes he said "Save your gift, you can have on of my cigarettes."

I waited while he pulled his out, and he gave me a long cigarette that had already been smoked a little bit. I waited to see if he could give me a full one, and he did, but had been broken and reinserted into the filter at half the length it was supposed to be. He lit his up and the fire alarm went off at the same time. A voice came over the intercom stating that we were all to evacuate. I told Cody that he couldn't smoke inside the building, and pointed to a few signs. He just kind of acknowledged me but kept smoking, looking at me like I was a square.

We all then made our way out the dorm room door, and I watched as my roommate crawled on his hands and knees as he was terrified of situations like this. I ran into the bathroom really quick to grab a few items (phone, keys, etc) to take with me. I went out the door and into a stairwell. As I was halfway down the stairwell I realized that I was supposed to have been at a training class for a new job by 8:00AM. I knew that it was now 10:30AM and that I was very late, and that it would take me a long time to get there. I started to panic as I realized that I had not called my supervisor to let her know of my absence and that they said that if I missed one day of training I would be terminated. I tried to decide whether or not to call, just show up at training, or not go at all.

I made it downstairs, where a crowd of people were standing and watching the stairwell. I kept walking and went outside, where it was raining. I lit my broken cigarette and took a few puffs, and realized it was an ultra-light style with a horrible taste, like burning plastic. I saw several other people hanging out and smoking, and walking toward what I assumed was a designated meeting place for fire alarms. It seemed that the fire alarms in all of the buildings had gone off because people were pouring out of those. I started to panic again, knowing that I needed to make a decision about work. I walked further and wondered if maybe I would see my cousin, as he was finishing up his degree this year and was perhaps on campus. At that point I said "I need to get out of here, I need to go home". I kept repeating the first part "I need to get out of here, I need to get out of here, I need to get out of here, I need to get out of here". 

At the end of the last time I said it, I woke up, the word "here" revereberating in my mind.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-17-08:

I was walking into an airport with a bag of luggage. A girl that I work with was walking with me, and I had the feeling that we were going our separate ways after some business conference. There was a plane that we had to walk through on our way to another terminal, and as we did so the stewardesses shut the doors once we walked into the cabin, and I felt the plane start to accelerate.

"All of our passengers are now on board, please ensure you are seated with your safety belt fastened for a good flight", one of them said over the intercom.

I started to freak out because I knew that I wasn't supposed to be on this plane. I tossed my luggage under a seat and sat down, quickly buckling. I closed my eyes for a moment as there was a fast takeoff that put us almost straight up into the air. I thought for sure that the plane was going to crash, and I was dreading the moment of impact.

Instead of crashing, though, the plane leveled out and we went on to our destination.

It turned out that the plane was headed to Alaska. It was a relatively short flight, and I remember looking out the window and seeing the sun rise over the Alaska horizon.

We landed and my co-worker and I went into the terminal and called our families to tell them what happened. We decided to get a hotel room together, and I remember thinking that perhaps she and I would have sex.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-19-08:

I was at a Disney store shopping.

I was looking at various merchandise when I saw some engagement rings. I started to look at those and asked the clerk for some help. He started to ask some questions about what kind of diamond I wanted, what size ring, etc. A friend of mine from childhood was there also, and he came over and started talking to me. He started to tell me that he and some girl were going to put down $13,500 each on a house together. Just then, his wife walked up. I realized that it was he and his mistress who were buying the house (and that his mistress was in the store with him). I felt nervous because I thought his wife was going to catch him with the woman he was cheating with. His wife had a friend of hers with her, a girl I knew from gradeschool. I said hi to both of them, and his wife started talking about some video that my friend made when we were kids. She said that in one of them I was asleep and he was talking to the camera, and trying to get me to wake up.

As I was looking at the rings in the display case, the clerk was getting some books at for me to look at various diamonds and ring styles. I realized it was absurd to be looking at engagement rings at a Disney store, and that my friends must have thought I was a cheapskate or weirdo. I started to formulate an excuse in case they started to make fun of me, thinking to myself that I would tell them that even though it was a Disney store, the ring section was owned by Tiffany and Co.

My friend and his wife walked off to a different part of the Disney store, and her friend lingered around the diamond counter. Just then a girl that I knew walked up beside me and asked the clerk for some Star Wars gaming cards. I made a comment about playing those cards and she said that she and her husband played them and that they competed in tournaments. She bought her cards and as the clerk was ringing her up, a guy walked up and snuck around the counter and opened a display case. I think I told him that I would help him steal what was in there, and that I needed someone like him to help me out.

Next thing I remember is being in the basement of the store with the owner. There was all kinds of inventory and strange artifacts down there, and we were watching a cartoon version of the game "Assassin's Creed" on a small television set. Suddenly college-age people started coming in and I realized that the basement of the store was also a bar. There were pool tables and barstools all around, and students were coming in to have some alcohol and relax.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was riding a mountain bike with my girlfriend. 

We were riding in the country, going down a dirt road through a plain of grass and into a treeline. As we got there I saw there were several dirt paths and dirt ramps everywhere to ride on. I remember jumping up several dirt mounds and thinking to myself that it was all easier than I thought it would be. We finally chose a path and biked up it until we arrived at a house in the woods. I knew it was my house and that we were going to spend a few days there. We went in and I found a change of clothes. After I got dressed I went downstairs and saw that there were some young girls with their parents outside the front door. My girlfriend was talking to them and told me that they were fans of mine who saw me riding the mountain bike and followed us to the house. They wanted my autograph, and also wanted to hang out with us, so I told them that was fine.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was with my brother, my sister and mother, my father, my girlfriend and some other people at a mall. My brother's ex-girlfriend was with us, and I was wondering why. I knew that their breakup had been hard as they split up when they started college at different schools, and so I thought it was strange that she was with us. We walked around some stores and then sat down at some tables near the food court. My brother's ex was sitting on my left and for some reason the angle that we were at made it appear she was giving me fellatio. My brother laughed and told her to lift her head up because it looked like she was doing something dirty. She didn't say anything but quickly lifted her head and looked embarrassed.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-20-08:

I was at my mother's house in the town we used to live in when I was a child.

The house that she lived in (in the dream), was next to the house that we had actually lived in when I was a kid. I was walking around outside, admiring the countryside and seeing several small animals everywhere. I also saw small silver owls that just sat in the backyard grass in broad daylight. When I got too close they flew away, but I remember thinking how neat it was that they were there.

I remember being on the phone with my dad, and walking outside to smoke a cigarette. He was talking about how me and my siblings were going to visit him for a party that night. The house was situated right off of a small highway that led into town, and I saw a group of Asian exchange students walking up the road from the house that we used to live in. There were about 10-12 of them in all, and they spoke in a language I couldn't understand. They kind of just looked at me while I smoked a cigarette, and one of them walked up to the front of the house and peeked into the window. She was wearing a shiny vinyl facemask, the kind that surgeons wear in the operating room. It was red, and she had a red vinyl nurses hat on a red vinyl outfit. Inside the room she was peeking into was a small stage, a stripper pole, and a stripper dancing to undulating music and a pulsing strobe light. There were a few people sitting around the stage watching her. The exchange student decided that she wanted to go in and watch, so she did. The other students kept walking, too modest to admit they were interested in seeing the stripper.

As I was talking to my dad, someone told me that my mom was on the landline phone, waiting to talk to me. I told dad I would see him that night, and walked inside and got angry because whoever told me about mom being on the phone sounded impatient and said that she had been waiting a long time. I picked up the phone and mom sounded impatient as well, I rose my voice and told her that I had been on the other phone first and that I couldn't just hang up in the middle of the conversation.

The next thing I remember is that my siblings and I (along with my mother) were cleaning out the stripper room; I was dusting off a row of computers on a table near the far wall, and realized I still had a cigarette in my mouth. It was unfiltered, and I felt disgusted and dropped it to the concrete floor, stamping it out and breaking the remaining cigarette into a pile of shredded cigarette paper and brown tobacco. I then realized that I don't smoke, and felt bad that I had taken up the habit again.

In another part of the dream, we were walking around outside the house. I pointed out how much land she had and we looked at the old house we used to live in. My sister was with us and they were talking about the people who lived there. I pointed out that they had a blue VW bug, two RVs and two small mini-bus Coach RVs, and that they must be rich. We were talking about how well they had fixed up the house after we left and they moved in.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-22-08:

I can only remember a fragment but I was with my brother and father. We were in a tent of some sort, getting ready to leave and go home. Suddenly three thugs walked in and started causing trouble. We were just trying to get out of there but they wouldn't leave us alone, and my dad was going to try to fight them.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-23-08:

I was at my dad's house.

I was spending the night there, my girlfriend was with me.She and i were staying in what had perviously been my room when I was a teenager. Since then he had taken out a wall in real life but in the dream the wall remained.Everyone was getting to sleep and I wanted a cigarette. I slipped on some clothes to wear outside and went to look for my coat. It was in the living room but I saw my brother laying in his bed in his room at the end of the hallway. He was kicking the air and playing with something, so I walked to his room to see what he was doing.

My dad was asleep in a rocking chair next to my brother's bed, snoring. My brother said something to me and I told him I was going to smoke. I left the room and he followed me. I cautioned him to be quiet so we didn't wake dad, and we went into the kitchen. I made a comment to my brother about him being just a kid and that he needed permission from my dad to do something, and he corrected me by pointing out he was eighteen and didn't need my dad's permission for anything.

We were in the kitchen now, so I walked into the living room and found my coat. 

Suddenly I was outside and it appeared to be the next day. We were getting back from a trip to the mall. Everyone was getting out of the car and kind of filing to their own little activities. I had decided I was going to smoke, and went back to the car and grabbed a book. I decided to get a book on Buddhism because I thought that reading about that philosophy while smoking would be a good idea. Dad's house seemed to have gotten bigger, and there were several strange people standing around in the front, smoking or just lurking. I went around the side and to the back. There was a large mansion just across our backyard (there is just a field there in real life), and a swimming pool in their backyard. There were two adults laying in lounge chairs near the pool, and two younger guys who were overweight and had long hair were sitting at a table just beyond the pool. They looked to be playing a card game similar to "Magic: The Gathering" and didn't seem related to the people who owned the mansion. I thought it was strange that the owners were laying out by the pool since it was cloudy on their side of the fence. 

I didn't want the neighbors to see me smoking, so I walked back around to the side and saw a chair that I could sit in.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was talking with some people who were looking at what appeared to be a yearbook. There were URLs at the top of the pages, and the one we were looking at said "www.extras.com". It appeared to be a social networking site, and a guy explained that it was just like the site "Linked In", in that it was used to network with people in the same industry. He was showing us his page and a girl showed us hers; She had 20 people added and she explained that a few of them were roadies and the others were entertainment acts . The category of her industry was "Rock n' Roll'.

Another girl handed me her book and I skimmed through it. It appeared to be very literary/artistic, with wordplay and strange codes written on the pages. I noticed that certain words were highlighted on the page, and I was reading her biography section. There was a sentence with the word "escape" in it; "escape" was circled in red and had a red arrow pointing to it; under the arrow the word "Promote".

There was several small details like that but I can't remember them all, which is a shame because they seemed pretty profound.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-25-08:

I was riding in a van with my uncle Willie. In the dream, my other uncle had just died and I was comforting Willie, and we were both crying. I don't quite remember where we were driving, but there was someone else driving (I think it was my girlfriend). We pulled off down a dirt road off of the highway and found ourselves at a rest/picnic area in the woods. We were apparently in a national forest somewhere, and were just stopping to rest for a little while. We got out of the car and sat down at the concrete picnic tables at the pavillion. There was some guy there that I knew, and I think in the dream he was my cousin.

He was wandering around in the woods, near a house that was perched on top of a ravine. I threw some rocks up the ravine toward the home, and he said he was going to go into it. I walked up the ravine to see if the house was abandoned or if someone lived there. It looked brand new, but I couldn't see into the windows from the distance I was at. We both walked up to the house.

He went ahead and walked in the garage, and toward the back door of the house. I looked through a window into the garage and saw three cars parked in the back of the house. I told him that someone lived there and that he shouldn't just walk into their house, because they could be armed and would be within their rights to shoot us both dead.

After that, he changed his mind and we started to walk away as fast as we could.

As we got about halfway down the ravine, someone yelled at us from the house and gave chase to us when we started running. The owner of the home confronted us at the pavillion. He was yelling and trying to pick a fight with us. I remember thinking that I would have to use some street fighting tactics on him.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a home (I believe in the dream it was supposed to be my mom's house) with some family and friends. A chubby blond woman came in and started talking to us about how-to-fight videos that she sold for her brother's martial arts company. She described their training and how the videos were presented, and explained that they sold two versions of their videos - short versions that taught basic fighting techniques, and extended versions that showed the basics plus special moves. The special moves were secret techniqes to break bones, incapacitate or kill an opponent.

As we were talking, I was sitting very close to her and thought that this would probably lead to sex. As soon as she was done with her sales pitch, I asked her if she wanted to go back to my room. She said yes and we walked back to it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I received notice that my job training would be held at a new section in the public library, with another group who was being trained by the same company for a slightly different function. I grabbed my bookbag and walked over there, trying to figure out exactly which group it was, as there were several study groups and they didn't tell us anything more than a weird address. I looked on the bookshelves for the address they gave me, but couldn't find it. Finally I just picked a group and thought "This must be them". Class had not started yet, and we were still waiting for everyone to get there so I started browsing the bookshelves. Unfortunately I don't remember any of the book titles or subjects, but I recall that some classmates were looking with me.

At some point I pulled out two lottery tickets and realized that I needed to check them. I walked out of the library and in the parking lot there was a person who was validating lottery tickets. I also saw a van in which my mother and brother were. I got into the van and looked at my tickets. None of them matched at first, but then I saw that one line had matched just enough of the numbers to net me $1000, so I jumped out of the car and walked up to the guy checking numbers.

He looked at my tickets and marked through the unwinning lines with a marker. He marked through all of the lines on my two tickets, and I was confused but resigned to the fact that I must have made a mistake. Sure enough, when I looked at the ticket again there were more numbers on what I thought was my winning line than I had originally seen. This made it a losing ticket. I shrugged it off and walked back to the van, apparently forgetting about the training class I was supposed to be in.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-27-07:

I was driving a car with three other people.

We passed a woman who seemed stranded on the side of the road, and the other passengers in the car signaled me to stop for her. Apparently she was part of our group and needed a ride. I stopped as they asked, although I was a bit annoyed that I had to. She got in and we kept rolling up the road.

We stopped at a house near the outskirts of town. It was painted white and situated at the top of a series of hills, which were then overshadowed by other hills.As we got to the driveway we saw several funnel clouds that were spinning from the clouds. As soon as I saw them, I said "I should call my dad", and some of the others in the car said the same thing. I found a place to park and got out. There were small funnel clouds everywhere, and I watched them in amazement as I tried to get ahold of my dad. As I walked into the house, I realized that everyone in the car with me was a comedian and we were there to do a show. I thought that it was going to be strange performing a show all weekend while tornados spun outside, but knew that I could do it. I was only worried because I didn't have my dress shoes on. I went into the house and saw my mother sitting in a rocking chair. The inside of the home was situated like stadium seating in a movie theater, and she was somewhere near the middle. I walked up and gave her a hug, and noticed that she turned off a large television set playing an old episode of "Little House on the Prairie". 

She said something to the effect of "I don't usually watch old stuff", and she seemed embarrassed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a sound check for the band "The Cramps". I was one of a few spectators there, and the singer was checking his vocal level. I indicated to him that he might want to turn his vocals up a bit, because they were getting lost in the mix. He agreed and told the soundboard operator to turn them up, and then started singing again while the band played. I motioned for him to go up just a little more, which the singer relayed to the soundguy.

Finally they got the levels right and the band stepped off the stage. I spoke with them for a few minutes before I had to leave and go somewhere else.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a video store with my girlfriend and some old guy. The old guy used to be her boyfriend and for some reason he was giving us a ride somewhere. He and she walked in ahead of me and I took my time. When I got in there, they were looking for the video that he said he wanted. She just wanted to hurry up and get the video store stop over with so we could get to our destination, which is why she was helping him.

As I walked in and down the aisles of movies, there were two weird looking older women who snickered about my haircut for some reason. I felt immediately self conscious and was aware that I had a weird haircut. I shrugged it off and helped my girlfriend and her ex find the movie and she and I walked outside while he setup an account to rent it.

When we got outside, my girlfriend walked to a van that contained an elderly couple and a black dog in the front seats. She pet the dog and talked to the couple and I kept walking. I realized I was in a small town near the small town where I grew up in real life, and thought about how sad it (and I) would be if I had stayed there. I saw my reflection in the mirror (but forgot to do a reality check), and saw that I would have looked like a weirdo had I stayed in that town for my late teenage and young adulthood years.

Finally the old man came out of the video store and we all started walking down a strip mall sidewalk to a public park area. There were baseball fields, a public swimming pool, and a park that was filled with people. Apparently the old man lived just on the hill that overlooked this park, but we had to go there first because he needed to talk to someone. He found who he was looking for and my girl and I walked around the park while he did. When we came back to him he was wrapping up his conversation. As we left one of the ladies he was talking to (who was older and seemed to be part of the park management) said to him "Remember back on that New Year's Day when we had to come and wake you up because you were passed out in the park with that girl?" He didn't answer her so we kept on walking.

It was getting dark, and as we walked back up the strip mall sidewalk to get to his van I suddenly got a bad feeling about the guy. I had the feeling that he was jealous and was going to try to kill me. I told my girlfriend about my feeling, and said "Hey, make sure he isn't going to do anything, because I love you but I don't want to die". She said okay, and the man told me that I could sit in the backseat. Suddenly his son was with us, and my girl and the son sat in the front.

He drove off and my fear grew more pronounced. I was thinking of a way to escape, when I saw Agent Scully from the X-Files driving a white SUV wildly down the road. I suddenly felt safe that she was in the area, and I had a feeling that she was here for the old man. Sure enough, she did a u-turn behind us and was now following our van. I innocuously put my hand behind my head and tried to make "Help Me" signals to her, but didn't look back to see if she caught them. The old man up front had now changed appearance a bit and was wearing a yellow sports jacket and had longish dark hair. He was babbling something about how he had an island somewhere, and I had the impression he was talking about conspiracies.

We drove up a main street in that city, and were about to pass what looked like a mechanic's garage. There were tables setup in there, however, and people dancing. As we drove past, we saw two girls walking out of the garage-club and into the alley, with nothing but black shirts on. They were completely nude down below, and I said "Whoa what kind of club is that?"

The old man pulled the car over and we all got out.

We didn't go to the garage-club but we did walk into the breezeway next door that connected two other clubs. One of them was a comedy club, and the audience seemed to be enjoying the comic that was on stage. Our group, from which the old man had disappeared, now consisted of me and several girls that I didn't know. A heavyset girl with light red (dyed) hair directed us to go to the music venue instead of the comedy club. We walked into that, and I saw several female musicians packing up their gear. The girls in the group started talking to the manager and the band, and I walked around looking at the equipment. There was another stage that was stocked with equipment, and I thought about trying to get up there and play something. The sign in the club was very professionally done, and it bore the name of a rockabilly club that I used to go to in real life. I thought it was strange that the club had "sold out" and was now a sterile bland-music venue. I was getting tired and a little angry that we had made another stop, as I just wanted to go to sleep.

I walked out of the music venue and back into the breezeway.

The girls came out and I started bitching at the heavyset girl, who for some reason was in charge of our group. I told her I was tired and that she should at least have the decency to take me to her house so I can crash and go to sleep while she and the rest of the group came back here to party. I then said that surely I still had some friends or family who lived in this town, and that I would call them to see if I could stay with them. One of the girls in the group saw us arguing and came over and started griping at the heavyset girl as well, who seemed oblivious to the fact that we were mad. She then leaned over and told us that the person who used to manage the music venue now managed the comedy club, and that he was a cool person and that is why we should go to the comedy club.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-28-08:

I fell asleep listening to "Controlling Your Dreams" by Stephen LaBerge.

As I fell deeper into sleep, I could still hear him talking about lucidity and techniques for become lucid. I began to see images and then saw that I was piloting a small spaceship along with several other people from Dreamviews. Somehow those spaceships were the key to lucidity for us, and I could see different parts of the Dreamviews website in the background.

I remember thinking that it would be cool if I was lucid (keep in mind, this is all while listening to LaBerge talk about lucidity...what a missed opportunity!) Anyhow, I woke up before I became lucid, and immediately realized that I had missed an opportunity.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-29-08:

All I can really remember from my last dream is that I was fixing my hair. It was longer in length than it is in real life, and I was experimenting with different hairstyles. I was at my dad's house, and my sister and some of her friends were going to a movie in a town not too far away. I was going to go with them but was still getting ready.

I kept styling my hair repeatedly in front of a mirror, trying different crazy combinations and combing it endlessly. I checked around the back and decided that I needed to trim it a bit. I took some scissors and cut some off the back, to make it even. A large heap of hair soon collected around the sink, and I finally just combed it all back and left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was in an airplane and we were gaining altitude quickly.

Suddenly the plane jerked violently and went into a plunge toward the earth. I knew that I was going to die in that plane crash, but panicked and started to look for ways to jump out of the aircraft before it hit the ground, thinking that made my chances better. As we hurtled toward the earth, the pilots regained control of the plane for a moment, which straightened us back out. It was apparent we were still going to crash, but I told everyone around me that instead of falling from miles into the sky we would be falling from a couple hundred feet, and that we had a chance to survive. We all braced for impact.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a small dark room with various people. We were waiting for a legendary one-man-band to show up and start playing (I think it was supposed to be Hasil Adkins). He showed up and played, but at first it was Lux Interior from the Cramps, and we all cheered and sang along, and then it turned into a chubby Native American man who looked like a middle-aged woman. After two songs he was ready to finish his set, and I was kind of mad that he was quitting already. He said he had already played two of his songs, and listed them, and I couldn't remember if I heard him play them or not. He was shuffling through some papers, apparently trying to find sheet music for the next and final song. He started playing a little bit, and I said "Should we stomp dance?" The room we were in appeared to be a conference room, with several tables in the middle. I started to run around the tables, leading everyone in a big running-ring around the tables while he played. He abruptly stopped playing and said "Goodnight!", and I got mad again that it was over so quickly.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at an event of some sort with my sister and some of her friends. After it was over I was waiting for my sister to leave, but she was in the university bookstore (a large, multilevel bookstore/library). I was waiting out in the student union area with her boyfriend, just chatting, when I grew impatient and wanted to leave. It was getting late. 

So I went into the bookstore, and saw that right inside the doorway there was a display that was showing hunting and self defense knives. I grabbed a black one, thinking I was going to slip it into my pocket and leave without paying for it. I knew there was security watching me, then I realized they probably had nothing better to do than look for potential thieves. I also had the weird thought that the security there had caught me stealing before when I was younger.

So I put the knife back on the display, and looked at a few other knives, and walked back into the student union.

My sister's boyfriend was still there, talking to some people. I complained to him that she was taking her time, and he got angry at me and defended her. I finally had enough and said that I was leaving, and I walked out the front doors. I thought that surely they would come running after me, since we were in a big city and they were my only way of transportation around it. Finally they did come running, after I had left the campus and started walking into a neighborhood. Only now it wasn't my sister and her boyfriend, but a friend of mine and some girl who was apparently his girlfriend. They were trying to coax me to come back to campus with them, and I just kept walking, silently pouting and angry.

We came onto a block that I recognized, and realized that I used to live there. There was a small duplex home with a green roof, and I started walking toward it. They knew that I used to live there, and my friend helpfully offered to unlock it for me so I would have a place to stay. He knew where the spare key was hidden, apparently, but I told him that someone else probably lived in the unit by now. Sure enough, someone did, as they found out when he and his girlfriend opened the door and walked in. I cringed and walked past, looking into the apartment and seeing someone's stuff in there. I heard my friend and his girlfriend talking to the person in there, who was very confused about what was going on. I told them to get out of there, and they did. We walked past the window of the other unit in the building, and I said that was the one I used to live in. I saw into the bedroom and caught a glimpse of a woman's open purse with keys next to it on the bed, indicating that the tenant was home. We kept walking until we got to a main arterial street that was busy with traffic. 

I crossed the street and so did they, and we walked up it toward the highway. On the other side of the street was a tattoo shop that in a converted white house, with a motorcycle and lion out front. The lion was growling at us as we walked by, so I looked straight ahead and walked as fast as I could. It roared at my friend and his girlfriend, and they quickly caught up with me.

We kept walking, and I started lamenting about how I used to know all sorts of different people in this city would let me stay with them or at least give me a ride home. I knew that I was essentially homeless, and it was all because I was throwing a fit. I had the image in my head that my family had a family party scheduled for that day, and that even if I didn't show up they wouldn't cancel it or worry about where I was. Which saddened me, but I also knew I was to blame because I left home so often.

I told my companions that I used to know at least 2 or 3 people in every neighborhood in the city, but that they had all moved or died. We kept walking, going under an overpass. My friend said he had to take a shit, and I told him he could do that at the Popeye's Chicken up ahead. His girlfriend said "What?", and I repeated what I said.

We kept walking, and actually passed Popeye's. We got to the general area of the state capitol complex. There were majestic buildings all around, and I realized that my friend and his girlfriend worked at the capitol. He was an elected official and she was an attorney for some state agency. I told his girlfriend, "It is amazing how close we all are to homelessness. All it takes is one bad choice." She agreed, and then we stopped walking. They had apparently had enough, and wanted to go home. All of us now did not have a car, and I suggested that maybe there was a state car at the capitol that one of them could borrow. Suddenly Barack Obama was standing with us, and he said that there was actually a van from a previous campaign he had work on for someone named "Nagel", and that he could have someone borrow it for us.We agreed that was the best plan, and started walking in the direction of the campaign office. 

It was getting late now, and my friend and his girlfriend took the lead while Barack and I were behind them. Suddenly I heard a loud "BOOM!" and saw a guy running up behind us with a strange weapon/contraption in his hand. For a moment, I thought to myself that I had gone and got these nice professional public servants into some trouble that they shouldn't be in. The guy with the weapon looked insane, and I knew he would kill us all. I told Barack to run faster, and I turned around and ran toward the madman, certain he was going to shoot me. 

My running toward him slowed him down, nearly stopping him in his tracks, and he told me quickly that he was going to kill a waiter, someone else, and a stockbroker. With that, he ran up to a black sedan that was driving in the direction of my friends and punched through the back window. My awareness went like a camera to the interior of the vehicle, facing the backseat. There was a man in a business suit reading a newspaper, while his driver was up front. The madman's arm reached through the broken back window and apparently shot the man in the eye. The businessman jumped back, startled, and seemed very alert and conscious for someone who was just shot in the eye at point blank range.

The driver and the madman commented that the business man had been shot, but he told us that he felt fine. He said he didn't think he was going to die.

With that, I got out of the car to see a line of police cars/helicopters and news crews swarming the capitol complex area. I walked past and was suddenly in a car with my friend and his girlfriend. They said that the police caught the madman and that Barack Obama was going to win the election. The girlfriend made a weird comment about being in an "Oregon bend", and I thought she was referring to the curving road we were driving on as we left the complex. Then I saw a map in my mind and thought, "Are we in Oregon?"

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

01-31-08:

I was with a group of people and there was an upright bass in the room. It belonged to one of my classmates, and I asked her if I could play it. She said yes so I grabbed it and started slapping and pulling at the strings, making an attempt to play different songs. Some people were impressed, others were not, but the class was discussing something as I played. 

I kept playing, and more people came over to watch me. Another girl brought her cello over and we played a tune together.

I finally handed the bass back to the other girl, and walked over the other side of the room where some guy was signing autographs. It was Bob Log III, and he was about to leave. There were these small plastic luchador face masks on his merch table, so I grabbed one and had him sign it. I told him that I already had his autograph, and started to say something but he cut me off and said "But you don't have my autograph on a lucha libre mask huh?"

I said nope, and he signed it. I asked him where his next stop was, and he said made a joke about going around the world, but then said really his next gig was in a town 10 minutes south of where we were.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was outside what was apparently my house (it was a nice large house in a nice neighborhood). I was in the backyard, walking around, when I heard a man and a kid calling out the name of some other kid. I think his name was Buddy. I realized I had heard them calling his name the night before, and there was an urgency in their voice now that suggested that they hadn't found him yesterday. I walked back inside thinking that it was creepy and tragic that he had gone missing. I walked around the front of the house and saw my girlfriend in her car. She was just sitting in it so I hopped in with her.

She said that she was scared to go inside the house because she thought someone had broken into it, and that she wanted to go around the back to make sure her window wasn't broken. I told her fine, and noticed that it had gotten dark very quickly. I told her about the missing kid, and the search party, and told her it was a shame that he was missing.

We started driving down our street, and she made a turn onto another street.

She was driving with her window down, her arm hanging out. We kept going down this other street, and soon hit a curved section of the road that seemed to wind around the parking lot of a large resort. There was a shady looking guy walking around the curve, and although we passed him she slowed down to observe the posted speed limit of 15MPH. I saw the guy start running toward her side of the car (and her open window), and yelled at her to step on the gas. She didn't at first; instead she looked at me angrily and wondered why I was yelling at her. I explained quickly and clumsily that this guy was chasing us. She didn't fully understand what was going on, but she floored it.

We made it away from the guy and I had her roll up her window.

As we passed the curve, we came across some nasty traffic. There was some guy who came out into the middle of the road and stopped us so other people could exit the parking lot. We sat for a long time, and my girlfriend got out and started talking to her brother and some other people.

Suddenly, the storyline changed and her brother was actually my brother, and he was driving this tour tram that I was sitting in. I yelled at him to get back in so we could leave, since the guy wasn't holding up traffic anymore. He just looked at me then kept talking to his friend. I got out and yelled at him, louder and louder, until finally in disgust I just hopped into the tram and started to drive it myself. I told him he could just meet me "there", wherever that was, and that I was leaving.

I started to drive off, my speed still limited by traffic in front of me. Three tourist/businessmen jumped in the back of the tram and I told them to hang on while we made it to our destination. I drove into a strange dock of some sort, and went through some double doors. I noticed I had a waiter's uniform on and realized that I worked two or three jobs in a tourist-trap town and therefore always met a large assortment of people from all over the world. I tried driving through a second set of double doors, but that led to a blocked off exit.

I turned the tram around (now we were inside a building), and drove toward the lobby of the building.

There was an area to stop the tram, so I did, and the businessmen got out. I had no idea how much the tram ride costed, but one of the guys gave me $33 and said it was for all three. I just shrugged, thanked him, and secured the tram to a gate on the wall. There was an employee of the tram company there to greet the men, and she asked me if I had given them special treatment. I told her that I didn't know who the men were, but that we all got along, they paid me well, and that I was just covering for some guy named "Michael", who apparently drove the tram everyday.

She didn't understand, and told me that the guys were VIP customers. I just shrugged and told her again that I was covering for a guy named Michael. Right then "Michael" came running up and I handed him the keys and said goodbye.

I walked up the concourse that led into the lobby. I saw two friends and my girlfriend standing near some secured double doors, trying to open them. There was a weird machine with a lever that was supposed to open the doors when activated, but the door handlebars were secured together with some ties of some sort. I kept walking and they followed. We came to a lobby that resembled a flea market, with booths and merchants setup all around. There was a person standing at a booth, talking to a merchant, and they had a dog on a leash. The dog was fixated on something in one of the display cases, and I saw that it was an insect of some sort.

There were people looking into the display cases and lined up to talk to the merchants.

As I walked through the maze of buyers and sellers, I realized I was angry with my friends and girlfriend but I didn't know why. I had the strange thought that it would be cool if some ex-girlfriend saw me and came up happily to greet me. I thought it would make both my girlfriend and friends jealous, and that they might appreciate me more.

We walked around the final corner which would actually take us back outside, and one of my friends (Brian D.) walking with me was holding some papers. Apparently they were documents that would allow him to get an authentic false ID. The top of the paper had one name (Michael something, I don't remember the last name) and underneath it said "Oliver Preacher". He told me in such a way that indicated he didn't choose the name, and was surprised to see it. I made some comment about it and that was it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was getting into a gunfight with a father/son crime team.

The father was older, almost elderly, and the son was a douchebag.

They were chasing me or something, and pulled a gun on them and started chasing them. They ran to their car to get away and I jumped high and landed on top of their vehicle. I reach down and punched through the windshield, and hit the father's head onto the dashboard. I broke the son's arm then shot him with the pistol.

I got back into the front seat and saw that the father was dazed and injured, sitting there. In no mood for mercy, I shot him in the face.

Just then a large bus with a Filipino man driving it pulled up. He parked in the grass next to the car, and I had the feeling he had come to kill not just me but also the guys I had just taken care of. I saw he had an Uzi so I took a few shots at him then ran for cover around a building across the street.

He got out and started to run around the building quickly.

I realized I was dreaming!

With that, I fired a few shots through the building and jumped into the air, flying away from it. He was still shooting at me, so I landed on the other side of the building and shot through it once more. He was coming around to my side again so I ran into the building, which was a warehouse/storage place, and jumped through a dirty window to the other side.

I jumped in the air again and flew away, across the street (past the car and the bus) and over the fence of a house in the neighborhood.

Still aware that I was dreaming, I was just enjoying the sensation of floating, and wondered what I should do. I thought to myself that I just wanted to go with the flow and enjoy my lucidity.

So I floated around and ended up in the attic of some house. The attic had been redone into a nice set of two rooms, one bedroom and one study. I decided it was my house, and walked around upstairs for a moment. I saw the stairs leading down and walked toward them. Just then I heard a television anchorman say "Actor and comedian Jamie Kennedy has apparently ran over and killed a midget in Miami". The newscaster went on to say it was a friend of his, and I remember thinking that it made sense that he would hang out with midgets.

I had the feeling it was morning and that I there was another television set in the living room downstairs that I could watch. I decided instead to go outside and see where I was. As I stepped out I realized that I was at my grandmother's old house. I told myself that of course this was a dream because she hadn't lived in that house in years, and had in fact sold it a long time ago. I jumped off the steps and did some flips as I floated lazily in the air, and flew down the street. It was an overcast morning, still a bit dark from the fading night but the sky was also full of thick, puffy gray clouds. I flew toward the trees that lined the street and realized my vision was fading. I tried not to focus on any one thing for fear it would cause me to lose my sight completely. My vision faded into a gray mush anyway, and then suddenly I was outside of a hospital.

I was still vaguely aware that I was dreaming, but at this point I was more interested to see where I was and what was happening than to think to myself. I saw an older woman walking with some kids, and she was saying something about how she doesn't like to tell people she has been in the hospital. I began to think back to the few times i was hospitalized for emergency surgeries as a kid, then thought about some of the trouble I had gotten into as an adolescent. I started to regret doing some of those things but then focused back on what the woman was saying. She was talking to my family in a courtyard that was outside in front of the hospital.

I walked over to the table, and she was still complaining about telling people she was sick and also whining about her age. I told her that she was almost 90 years old, and that she had outlived many of her younger peers, which was sad but good for her. She agreed, and then I looked away. When I looked back, she had turned into an old man, and in the dream I knew he was my grandpa that had died many years earlier. Now HE was talking about how he was sad that he had outlived my grandmother, and we reassured him that we were glad that he was still around. I felt so happy to see him that I ran over and gave him a hug.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-04-08:

_This weekend I had an evil stomach virus that had me experiencing irrational fever dreams most of the time I was sleeping, however as my fever dropped and my body started to heal I had a few "normal" dreams, this is a fragment from one of them_:

I was at my father's house. My nephew Matthew was there, and he was following me around asking me lots of questions. It was clear he looked up to me a great deal, and he was trying to spend some time with me as if I was his older brother.

I was brushing my teeth in the bathroom and he brought in a journal that he kept. I thumbed through it and saw many fantastic entries, especially considering his young age (in the dream he was about 5). There were pages of prose and non-fiction diary entries, as well as a map of the United States. He told me that the places he highlighted on the map were all places that he wanted to visit, and he went on to tell me a few stories about some of the places.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-05-08:

It was nighttime and I was entering someone's house. I knew it wasn't my house, but the woman who owned it knew me and was letting me spend the night there. Her nineteen year old daughter was watching television with a male friend of hers in the living room; he was commenting on the movie and she was playing guitar and listening to him. I sat down on the couch behind them and picked up another guitar and started picking around on it.

I talked to both of them for a few minutes and they said they were going to bed. They left the living room and I turned out the lights. I went outside and came back in and saw her daughter standing in the bathroom. I walked in and started talking to her and we ended up going into another bedroom to have sex. As we started to have sex she morphed into my girlfriend. There were a few people in the room that I was talking to and they were showing me magazine articles. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking inside a large skyscraper in the downtown area of a very modern city.

There were private businesses, retail stores, and apartments in the collection of skyscrapers I was walking around in. I found myself on a floor that hosted medical facilities of some kind. To my surprise the glass doors leading into the offices were unlocked so I walked on it. It was early morning and I knew that it was about an hour or so before more workers and office managers would be showing up to unlock their doors to the public. I saw a light shining through the crack in a bathroom door and also made out curls of steam coming through.

I walked down the hall to see if there were any more interesting places I could sneak into. There appeared to be no other lights on, so I walked back to the bathroom to see who was in there. As I approached it I sensed there was a security guard coming out of another door down the hallway, so I took off running and left the medical facility.

I ended up in the part of the mall that was open to the public. There were throngs of people walking around, and there were close to fifteen stories in this part of the building. I had a few friends with me now, and we were walking toward a set of escalators. I remember thinking that it would have been neat if I had lived in the mall apartments when I was younger. We got on the escalator going up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-07-08:

I was in a neighborhood with some girl. We were at her friend's house partying, and she and I wanted to go fool around a little bit. Since her friend was the girl I went to the party with and she had a crush on me, we were trying to avoid her so she didn't become upset. We walked through the neighborhood (which was upscale and a closed community) until we got to a smaller house. The girl unlocked it and we walked in. It was a small house that she said she used to live in when she was a teenager because she wanted her own house, but that now she liked living in her parents large mansion better.

The walls and floor were dusty and bare, however in the bedroom there was still a small futon setup. She started to take off her clothes but her mom called on her phone. I held off on taking my clothes off as well and just hung out. I walked into another room then back into the bedroom and the girl had morphed from a half-dressed vixen to some dorky guy in a lab coat with blond spiky hair. He was talking to his mom about something, and I realized that he was a friend of mine and that we were about to go out and do something.

He held up his finger to indicate that I should hang on, as I was about to leave and start walking around the neighborhood. I waited for him to finish speaking with her and we left. We started walking around the neighborhood and I told him I wanted to go get my car. I said that it was in storage and he asked where. I told him the name and he said "Oh yeah, I know that place!" and we jumped in his car and drove there.

When we got there it was a large warehouse full of cars covered with transparent tarps. We found mine, a blue Mustang, and the owner (who looked like Borat's companion ) said "There you go.", and walked away. The car was severely dented and not at all in the pristine condition I imagined I left it in, so I got mad and told him about it. My friends were looking at new interiors for the Mustang and said the owner told them that because the car was damaged in his storage we could choose a new interior. I looked at a few of them then realized that the owner of the storage was liable and needed to fix the car, not give us a crappy interior kit. I demanded that he fix the exterior damage and he started to usher us out of the warehouse. I threatened him with legal action and said that my parents were attorneys who knew powerful people. He didn't seem fazed, so I shook his hand quickly and got into his face, and said "Just know that I will be represented by Jacobs, Cook and Collar". I had made up that name as I didn't know any attorneys at all, but just wanted to spook him. As we were being pushed out the door I said "I'll say hello to Judge Coats for you this weekend!"

We were now outside the warehouse in what was obviously an industrial area.

As I stood there my friends walked over to the mechanics garage and started bitching to them. A lady came out and said she worked for the company and that they were definitely going to fix my car. She said the owner was a hot-head who didn't realize the seriousness of being taken to court and that they would restore my car to pristine condition, even with a new interior if I wanted. I thanked her and walked back to the mechanics garage. By this time my friends were just talking to the mechanics, and I could see that they had begun work on the transmission of my car. They had some weird plastic tubes going into the engine and were running it, and they were working on other cars at the same time.

 I walked further toward the other side of the warehouse then realized I was dreaming.

I quickly looked around and tried to stabilize my lucidity. I could tell it was wavering because the visual input was flickering and I could sometimes see nothing but blackness. I walked into a small garage at the end of the warehouse and yelled out repeatedly "I am dreaming. I am dreaming. This is a dream. This is a dream." The room seemed to stabilize and I jumped into the air and floated out of the garage.

I floated over the service road that ran past the warehouse and out of the neighborhood, then lost lucidity.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next thing I knew I was talking to my girlfriend on the phone and walking along a sidewalk near a lake. She was telling me that "Maddie and Oliver are just playing together". She clarified that she was babysitting while her aunt and uncle went to lunch. I told her I was going somewhere and that I would call her later.

I kept walking until I found myself in a large building. I am still not sure what its function was, but I think it was an office that had a large restaurant and shopping mall that was open to the public. I saw a group of people from work sitting at some tables at a restaurant in another building right next to the one I was in. I walked over there and sat down and watched television with them. The entire building had glass walls, and as I looked over my shoulder I saw a large black fight jet coming in low over the horizon, then flip head over tail several times before disappearing past my line of sight. We all heard a noise, and I said "Holy shit did you see that!" Only one of my group did, and I told her that I was going to go outside and see if I could find where it crashed, because as of now we still couldn't see a plume of smoke.

It had crashed past the horizon and there were also hills and buildings that were obscuring it for me. I left the building complex I was at and walked across a field toward some other office parks. I got to the first one I could see when suddenly I saw several Blue Angels jets flying in formation on the other side. They were chasing a red and white plane quickly. I stood there and watched when suddenly an experimental Blue Angels jet swooped down not ten feet over my head. I instinctively ducked down and covered my ears and felt the air of the jet as it swept by. I watched it climbed high again until it was only a dot in the sky. Suddenly another swooped down close to where I was, and it actually touched a puddle of water with the tip of its nose. By now there were a few other onlookers and they and I clapped and cheered. Several more jets, some of these different models, swooped down low and did all sorts of tricks.

I was enjoying them when I saw a man in a black police uniform start to walk up to me. I recognized him as actor Dan Akroyd when he got closer, and he leaned in and told me that they were practicing for an air show Saturday and that in order for me to watch I would need to come back then and buy a ticket. I smiled and told him I definitely would be watching it on Saturday and that I would buy a ticket then. He smiled warmly and said "I knew I wouldn't have to worry about you!", and started to walk away. 

I left the area as well, making my way back to the building I was in earlier. Just then I saw my colleague walking toward the office park I was in, and she said that she needed to go wash her hands and brush her teeth because she had snuck out of work to smoke. She also mentioned that her boss, a young blond lady, was mean and strict and that she thought she was looking for her right now. I told her to come with me, and set out to sneak her back into the building. We took a small detour through the field and made our way toward a small brick building. As we got closer we could see a teacher leading kids out of the back doors, and another teacher leading some kids in them. I told my colleague that we were approaching as school and had to be careful because they would tell our bosses we weren't at work. We hid in the bushes and then finally made a mad dash for our building.

As we came up on our building I saw that it was made of glass as well. There were some window panels that had moving images on them, mostly of a corporate nature however one window was showing CNN live. We walked around the building when we spotted my colleague's supervisor outside looking around, and I saw a small concrete building about the size of bathroom building on a golf course. It was decorated with signs and was a light blue color. It said that it was a movie theater, and was showing movie titles on several screens. I wondered where they put the screens, then realized that the actual theater must be underground and that the small building was just the entrance. Cool.

So I walked around that and to the back of our building, which was the restaurant and shopping area. We were entering what was apparently our own movie theater section, and at that point I saw some other co-workers. One of them, a bug-eyed man wearing large glasses, was talking to some corporate official. I heard the bug-eyed man say as we walk by "You want me to spell my new name?"

I saw another of my co-workers and asked her what we were supposed to be doing. The bug-eyed man was now playing a Star Wars shooting game with a light gun in the movie arcade, and told me "DK-2 is the code". My other friend told me "They said just to hang out and do whatever for an hour or so". I said okay.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-08-08:

I was cruising along a highway behind a guy I know that used to sing in a local punk rock band. He was on a motorcycle, and I was cruising along the ground on...nothing. My body was laying down and I was just kind of floating along the road.

He was on the phone, dialing numbers. He was on an out of town trip of some sort. I heard him leave a message to his uncle or cousin, saying that he would be in some place for a certain period of time if he wanted to see him. Suddenly he looked over his shoulder and noticed that I was cruising right behind him, and I apologized and said that I was just getting off the road at this town and that I didn't mean to be following so close.

I "pulled over" to the side of the road and saw that there was a two foot brick wall that lined the sides of the highway, past which was a thickly wooded area. I noticed something strange just on the other side of the brick wall where I was standing, and I looked closer. It appeared to be a golf putter, except the head of the putter was about the size of a shoe and covered with a green suede. In white letters it said "GOLF" or something, and I picked it up and looked at it. I saw that there was all kinds of personal stuff just scattered throughout the treeline, and I started rummaging through a golf bag hoping to find some money. Finding none, but grabbing a few mints and some other toiletry items I found, I saw a few golfers coming over the hill. The punk rock singer I had been following pulled off the road with me earlier, and pointed in my direction and told the guys that there ball was over here. I quickly started walking into the woods, afraid that I had been unknowingly going through one of their bags. I saw still more personal items scattered, and I knew it was likely the bag I went through wasn't theirs, but I was still eager to get away from them.

I passed a shopping cart full of junk and saw a building near a small road. I walked toward it thinking it was a power station or something, being seemingly in the middle of the woods/prairie. I entered the building and realized it was a very expensive office building of some sort that belonged to an oil company. I walked through what seemed to be a bank and held open some glass doors for a man carrying a child. After I did so I noticed that the door on the other side of the one I was holding open, was already propped open. I told the guy that it looked like he already had an open door but that I was going to hold this one anyway. He said that was okay and sat down at a table with an elderly black man to talk about his finances. I let the door shut (it slammed), and kept walking. I thought to myself "I never realized just how much money my hometown received from oil profits". 

I entered a library and saw several people walking into it for a seminar of some sort. There was a sign that said "Rexolution" and some other verbiage that made me think it was a seminar for women. Then I saw a hand printed sign on a dry erase board that listed the topics of discussion, which centered around grieving and the stages of dying. I realized there was a good chance that I would see someone from my childhood in the library, so I started looking for an exit. Just then I saw an old man and what appeared to be his son walk into the library, and I realized I had gone to school with the younger man. The old man was saying that this was his first time to speak French, then he mangled a few words out loud.

I found what appeared to be the exit and went outside. I was in a loading area and kept walking into what seemed to be an underground parking garage. The surface above us was several hundred feet in the air, and there was a long ramp and set of stairs that I could go up to get to the top. I chose to take the gradual ramp and started walking. It was raining up ahead, and I saw several people start to open their umbrellas. I also saw several umbrellas laying around, and thought to take one but realized I didn't want to leave someone without theirs. I saw a folded tarp on the ground and thought that I had been carrying it earlier, so I picked it up to use as a cover against the rain.

As I neared the top I saw a woman with her baby standing in a small garden/park area. She told the little girl to tell me that she doesn't talk to strangers, and I smiled at the kid and the mom. She smiled back and I realized that it was the mother of a girl I had gone to gradeschool with, and that the baby must be that girl's daughter. I wondered if something had happened to her but didn't stop to ask the mother. 

I realized that I was walking to my dad's house, and thought to myself that I had several miles to go. It was raining hard now, and I thought that it might be faster if I just went back the way I came and got back to my car on the side of the highway (although I had of course rode in on my own body). I also thought that I would have to go get the car at some point, so rather than explain to my dad why I walked all that way I should just go back now and get it.

So I started walking toward a bridge and then realized that I had been on a college campus. I came to the bridge and saw students walking around, and missed being hit by a guy on roller blades. He was talking about going to college, and I said something to him. I heard an announcement over a loudspeaker that welcomed people to the campus, and I thought to myself that this was one place in my small hometown that I had never been to or really known about. I kept walking, and heard some kids talking about what they were going to eat for dinner. One girl told a guy that her dad had Navajo food, and another kid said they were eating a restaurant called "Easy Street". Another kid seemed annoyed with them, and asked them why everyone's parents wanted to feed them foreign food. He asked some other kids if any of them were eating "regular American food" and some kid said his mom was making mashed potatoes and gravy.

The kid who hated "foreign food" said that he was glad to hear that, and recited a list of two or three kids who consistently had regular food. 

I kept walking and the dream ended.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-09-08:

I was at a party in a house. We were all standing around drinking and smoking when suddenly at one end of the room the band "The Cramps" started playing a song. We watched them for a while and danced, and everyone was having fun. During the second half of their set, I noticed they were using fireworks and other visual effects that would have been stronger if the lights were out. The room was very tiny, and the brightest light source was from the bulb in the ceiling fan just above me. I reached up and grabbed the brass pull and turned off the light. Suddenly the sound from Poison Ivy's guitar stopped and she was kicking frantically at her pedals. She realized that the power had gone out to her amp and walked off the stage, staring at me angrily as she saw me turn off the light. Lux Interior, the singer, stopped the rest of the band from playing and told the crowd that they weren't finishing the show because I had turned off the light and that when I did it blew a fuse somewhere and now they had no power for Ivy's amp. 

Several people, especially a bald guy wearing what looked like a Cenobite costume, were angry with me and told me to leave. I felt bad I had stopped the show and I went into the other room. I was talking to some people in there and after a while some guy came in and said the band was going to finish the show and not to feel bad about what happened because it wasn't my fault. I told him I wasn't going to watch the rest of the show since I was mad at the band now but that I was glad they were going to finish the show for the other people.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a van with my dad and some family members. We were on our way to a vacation resort of some kind, and I was excited to be going on a vacation.

We were driving in a wooded area that seemed far from any city or civilization. We turned off a small road that went through a large grassy field, then stopped at a large awning under which were several other vans. We all got out and looked around. There didn't seem to be much in our immediate area, but I could see small mounds of dirt and grass everywhere that spouted hot steam, some in a steady stream and some in spurts.

My younger cousins were amazed at the steam spouts, and suddenly I knew we were at a tribal reservation somewhere in Florida. We grabbed our bags and started walking down the hill to the camp. There were a lot of Indians sitting at picnic tables. As we got closer I could see that some of them were making crafts, and at another table were a group of students with computers who were learning their native language through a software application.

We kept walking, following my dad to a row of old-time huts. There was one long pavillion with one wall and a large fabric and moss covering that could pulled down to make another wall. There were blankets and pillows on the ground, and I knew this was going to be our camp. I told my brother that I did not want to sleep there, and hoped that we could find another place to stay. I was mad at my dad for agreeing to stay here, and I walked off in anger. As I wandered around I went back to our van to get another bag that I left there. My aunt and some other relatives were standing around talking, and I talked to them for a bit.

I got my bag and went back to my camp. It was getting dark and I saw that there was a row of restaurants just outside the camp to the north. Civilization was close after all.

The pavillions that we were going to sleep under had changed into actual units, and seemed to be RVs lined up in a row. I got in ours and sat down at the kitchen bar with my brother. There was a small television set with a DVD player on the counter, so we pressed play. A movie started that was in English but subtitled in the native language of the tribe we were staying with. I pointed that out to my brother and then my father came in. He had a sack with some DVDs in his hand, and said he had gone to the movie store on restaurant row to get some entertainment. He handed the movies over and they too had writing on them indicating they were subtitled in the native language.

We were getting tired so we layed down and went to sleep.

When I woke up I was outside in the camp talking to someone. We were near a cemetary when suddenly several planes flew by overhead. We heards bombs dropping and guns shooting and knew we were under attack. One plane swooped down low over my head then climbed up, as it did so I could hear the whine of a bomb falling through the sky. The planes shot at us and we scattered, each being chased by the aircraft.

I made it out of the cemetary but as I got back to the camp a guy dressed in a ninja outfit confronted me and pulled out a sword. All I had was a small knife so I brandished that and attacked him. I missed but was able to spook him a bit and make him stand back. We fought for a while, and once I decided it would be a good idea to tied a string to my small knife so that I could swing it at him from a distance. He attacked me a few times while I was tying it but I finally got it and swung it at him. I barely missed but it threw him off balance and I took off running. I entered a community building and hid in a room. Something happened and the guy chasing me said we were done for the day. He walked into a bathroom to take off his ninja outfit and get ready for bed. I walked into the bathroom and killed him.

I went out behind the community building and saw my sister and some of her friends rigging up a line in the ground that had access to gasoline tanks. While they did that I told everyone I could about my little battle with the ninja, and escaping the planes, and we finally all got into my sister's car as we were going somewhere. There were three people piled in front with my sister and two others in the back, so I sat in the back.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-10-08:

_I only remember a few snippets_:

I was walking in a parking lot when I saw a crib. I knew that my baby was in the crib and that my girlfriend and I made it sleep there for some reason. I went over to look at it and it was awake, so I picked it up. As I did so it crawled out of my hands and onto the grassy hill surrounding the parking lot.

It crawled under a barbed-wire fence and I hopped over it.

The baby started to crawl back under it but I grabbed it, and it raised up and some of the barbs started to poke it in the back. I quickly lifted the wire and cuddled the baby in my arms and walked over to my girlfriend.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was sitting at a table full of people talking about lucid dreaming.

We were all discussing various techniques, and one of the people was standing there giving a lecture (I had fallen asleep listening to LaBerge's "Controlling Your Dreams").

I was talking with them and even went so far as to tell them some of my reality checking and incubation techniques, all the while not pausing to consider that I may have been in a dream, which of course I was.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I remember fragments of a dream in which I was trying to have an out of body experience. It was dark and I couldn't see anything, but I knew that I was asleep and was trying to see if I could leave my body. It felt as if I was flailing around in the dark while being strongly tethered to something that prevented my escape.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-11-08:

I was at a movie with my parents and my brother.

The theater was pretty big, and we were watching some French drama. After the film was over, I remarked that I didn't really like it that much.

My mom agreed, and we all started walking out of the theater.

As we did so, some strange man with a cane and bland clothing walked up to my brother and started talking to him. I quickly walked over and told him to "Get lost", and he seemed taken aback. I stood my ground and motioned with my thumb for him to go away.

I walked out of the theater with my parents and once outside we found ourselves on the third level of a parking garage. The attendants told everyone to form single file lines and that a tram would come pick us up to take us to ground level. I told my parents we could just go down ourselves, and I started walking toward a ladder. We went down the ladder and were now on the second level. There was no ladder to the first level, and all we could do was jump into a pile of trash in the alley from the second level. I showed my dad and brother how to do it safely, and they jumped down. I made my way down and then tried to stack up some trash so my mom wouldn't have to jump and hurt herself.

We helped her get down without having to jump, and walked toward our car.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was looking at a map and trying to figure out what part of New Zealand I wanted to vacation at. There were some people with me and we were discussing it, and someone pointed out the terrain on a globe. With the help of some guy who resembled comedian Jim Gaffigan, I decided to visit the southern part so that we could swim in clear ocean waters and see strange ocean animals.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was being chased by Mexican actor Diego Luna. 

He was trying to kill me and my brother, and finally when I tired of running I stopped and confronted him. He had a knife and I had a knife, so we dueled it out for a few minutes. I managed to cut his throat and incapacitate him. He managed to cut my wrists a few times. I took off running and went through a Mexican neighborhood. I saw a family standing outside a house and I yelled to them that I had been stabbed. They called an ambulance and I was taken to a medical facility.

The ambulance just drops me off at the medical facility, and I wander around trying to find the emergency room. There appears to be a long wait for it so I just wander around some more, wondering why I am at a military hospital. I finally realize that I am in the military and that most of us at the base are about to leave for the holidays. A friend of mine is walking down the hall and he is talking about the classes we have to take. I pretend that I have taken the classes that he is talking about and feel guilty because I know that I didn't take those classes and should be out of the military by now.

For a moment I think about trying to get back in, but then decide that it has been long enough that I am going to let it be and stay out of the military. I go outside to find my car at the bottom of a snow covered hill, completely covered in ice.

I manage to force my key into the frozen passenger-side door lock and unlock the car.

I walk back around to the driver's side as I see several homeless men approaching the car. I quickly got into the car and shut and locked the doors. One of the homeless men approached the passenger window and started banging on it. I said "No" to him and he started yelling, and I drove off. I managed to make it a few miles until the car stopped working. I got out and started walking, and pulled out my cell phone to call my family and let them know I would be coming home for good.

I managed to reach my sister and talk to her for a moment. I was in the mountains so the reception wasn't that great. I went around a curve and finally came to a house that I went into. I entered at what I thought was ground level, however there was also a level below it. I jumped down the staircase and realized I was at my dad's house. Two of my sisters were there just hanging out and I talked to them for a while.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-14-08:

My girlfriend and I were at her sisters house.

Her sister was asleep and my girlfriend was getting ready for bed. She went into the guest bedroom and went to sleep, and I stayed out in the living room watching television and playing a game. It was a shooter type game and for a moment I was inside the game itself, running through a maze while trading gunfire with other players. It was exhilirating and frightening to be in the game, and finally I quit for the night.

In the dream I was very tired and walked into what I thought was the guest room. It was dark inside so I got into the bed and started to sleep. Then I realized I was laying with my girlfriend's sister, and she started talking to me. I don't remember what she said, but I got up quickly and went into the other room. My girlfriend went to go get a glass of water and her sister told her that she tried to sleep with me. I told my girlfriend that wasn't true and that I wandered in there by mistake. She believed me and we wondered why her sister would try to break us up.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was nighttime and I was in a small town. I had just been speaking with my dad and had gone into town to meet an old friend of mine. He was driving us around, telling me that he had to pick up his wife soon. I asked where she had been, and he said she traveled a lot against his wishes. He said the last time she just disappeared for three months without telling him where she was going, and that it was a strain on their marriage.

I told him that sucked, and he said he wasn't sure if it was going to last. We pulled up to a small video store and went in. His wife was waiting inside and we all went back out to the car. He had purchased some cigarettes in the video store, and asked me to hold them. I grabbed one for myself and lit it, and he seemed a bit hesitant to give me any  more cigarettes. We got in the car and I told him he could just drop me off at home, so they could spend some time together. She then said that she wanted to party tonight, and he reluctantly agreed, so I said we could go out to the guest house at my dad's house and have a good time. We started driving toward my dad's house and my friend started to act crazy. I was in the backseat and he jumped out of the car while it was moving (relatively slow) and said he had to do something. Meanwhile the car was rolling toward a sharp curve in the road ahead, so at the last moment I jumped into the front seat and steered the car around the curve. I kept driving trying to find a place to turn around, however there were dozens of camps setup alongside the road. There were trash cans made into firepits, and several people huddled around each one. Finally I just did a several-point u-turn in the road and went back to pick up my friend.

I admonished him for being so reckless, and said it wouldn't have been so bad had it not been for the curve in the road.

We drove on to my dad's house and I tried to sneak in quietly. I had to get the key to the guest house, and my friend and his wife followed me in. We were noisy coming in, and my dad woke up. His wife woke up as well, and we talked while my friend looked in the cabinets for liquor. There was none, but we got the key and left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-16-07:

_A couple snippets_:

I was inside a brick warehouse; it was one of a collection of buildings that I was patrolling with some other soldiers.

I had an automatic machine gun and a sniper rifle with me. We heard gunfire and ran to the second floor, and peeked out the window to see several enemy soldiers in a building across from us shooting at us.

I fired some automatic rounds at them, hitting a few of them. I then ran up to the third floor to go to a sniper perch. I got there and pulled out a sniper rifle, but it had no scope. I aligned the iron sights on the people shooting at us, and saw that they were kids, perhaps in their teens. I fired on them anyway, and took them out one by one since they were shooting at us.

Once I had killed them all, I went back downstairs to report to the commander.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a building, ready to leave work. All of my coworkers were with me, and we were just chatting. Finally our supervisor said we could leave, so we all walked out into the parking lot, which was on the side of a hill. Everyone was saying their goodbyes, and I told them I would see them next week.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also remember being in a video store. I was looking for something very specific, although I can't now recall what it was. I went to the horror section, but on the way there I looked at the games for the Wii. There were all sorts of strange and nonsensical titles but I cannot remember what they were.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-17-08:

I was outside in the woods somewhere. There were several people with me, and we were all just hanging out, seemingly waiting for something. There were two kids near me, dark skinned and small, and they were just playing and talking to each other. One of them had an accident of some sort and went blind, and we were rushing to try and get the kid to help.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking up to some farm that me and some friends had been at earlier in the day.

The guy who owned it appeared to be gone, and we were just coming back to retrieve the fifth wheel camping trailer that we brought with us on our trip. I went inside the trailer and looked around, and then went into part of his house. I was a little nervous because he was the kind of guy who had a lot of guns and was kind of paranoid, so I thought there was a chance that he might mistake us for burglars and shoot us.

I went back outside and pulled the trailer up onto a porch for some reason. I think I did it so I could pull the car around and hitch it up from there, and then just drive off. I went back inside and asked my girlfriend and this guy named Jeff to help me pull the trailer off the porch and get it connected. My girlfriend came outside but Jeff ignored me, instead staying inside to talk to some friends. Finally I just pulled the trailer down from the porch myself, and I told my girlfriend that it was actually pretty lightweight. Jeff was outside by now and he heard me say that, so he said "Yeah I wondered why you needed help in the first place."

I just ignored him and started fooling around with the hitch on the trailer. I couldn't figure it out so I looked up to ask Jeff to do it (since it was his trailer), and he was gone again. I got mad at him and really started trying to get it attached to the car. The only thing I could see on the hitch were these weird rubber attachments, so I tried to connect them from the trailer to the car but the rubber piece broke. Jeff came back outside and I yelled at him, telling him I broke the hitch and that if he had just been out here in the first place he could have connected it in a less than a minute. He got quiet and angry and started to connect it. We started arguing some more so I went inside.

I was watching him from inside the house, through a screen door, when someone inside talked to me for a minute. When I looked back out, Jeff had turned into a guy that I work with, Z. Z was angry like Jeff had been, and was taunting me from outside. He was saying all sorts of offensive things, and my girlfriend was out there arguing with him. He made a motion toward her like he was going to hit her, although he was bluffing. I became angry and bust out the screen door and charged toward him. I asked him "Did you just act like you were going to hit her?" As the word "Yes" came out of his mouth, I pushed him back and then punched him. The blow didn't land as square as I wanted, and he started laughing and was talking about how I couldn't hit. I made some comment about how fat and soft he was, and kept pushing him. He kept taunting me and again said something about how I couldn't land a blow. I didn't say anything, instead punched him two times square in the gut, knocking the breath from him and sending him flying on his ass. 

Seeing my results, I then taunted him, and when he managed to stumble up I started hitting him in the face.

He took off running and I chased him. He then turned into a redneck cartoon character, and was running around with a shotgun, terrorizing people. I was on the phone with my mom and was telling her about what had happened. I was thinking about asking her to come get me, since I was two hours away from my hometown and I had to go to work tomorrow. And I didn't know anyone at the farm that well, and I didn't have a car.

Suddenly a bunch of country boys from that area showed up in pickup trucks and started fighting Z, who was now a cartoon character redneck. He had managed to get inside a truck, and one of the dogs accidentally got in the truck with him. A narrator's voice came on and talked about how the dog was just so used to being with the cartoon character redneck that he didn't realize that being with him was the last place the dog wanted to be. Then two large trucks crushed the pickup that Z. the cartoon character and the dog were in.

Now that the villain was dead, we were suddenly flying through space in modified semi-truck/spaceships. The dog was in the cab of one that resembled Optimus Prime, and the narrator talked about how although the dog had lost its former master that day on the farm, the spaceship sometimes emulated his voice to make the dog feel good. Then it showed the semi-truck/spaceship that resembled Optimus Prime laugh and talk to the dog.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next thing that happened was that my vision cut to a scene of people in corporate outfits walking around outside of an office park. Crosshairs zoomed in on one of them, and then it reverse zoomed way high up to an assassin who was hiding in a sign on top of another building. When it finally zoomed all the way up, it was clear he was an evil man, and a look at his face showed a very pale man with a strange, perpetual smile and greasy brown hair. He had a knife with him, and also the sniper rifle. It zoomed back down to street level, where there was another sniper who had his sights on the evil guy.

The sniper below sent a shot to the man above, who fell out of the sign and into a tree. As he fell through the tree, I could see that he had a gunshot wound just below his ribcage on the left side of his body, and that he was wearing a strange outfit that made him look like a woman. The guy made his skin go transparent, and I could see his muscles, which he lifted up to locate the wound. He had been shot through an intestine, and he located the now bleeding bullet hole and asked "What organ is here?".

He then plugged the bullet hole with his finger and started to panic.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-22-08:

I was in a hotel suite.

I was there with my ex-girlfriend, several of her friends, and my sister and some of her friends. Basically it is me and a hotel suite full of girls.

My sister, some of her friends and my ex-girlfriend all go downstairs to get some breakfast. I get out of bed and go into a bathroom to take a shower. There is another room connected to that bathroom, and I see one of my sisters friends laying on the bed. She asks me to come over to her, and we talk for a few minutes.

She then starts to seduce me and says she wants to have sex. I can't remember if we did or not, but I do remember that soon after my sister, my ex and their friends returned from breakfast. I ran out of the room, through the bathroom, and into the other room to try and distance myself from the other girl.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-23-08:

I was in a suburb, driving around with someone. We stopped at a small house and went inside. He said that he was looking for something he had left here, and that it was the home of a friend's mother. I realized he was talking about one of my friends, and I was saddened to see the squalor she was living in.

There was marker graffiti on the walls of every room, and trash everywhere. The tile floors looked like they hadn't been swept in years, and there were dirty clothes laying everywhere.

Suddenly she came in and said hi to me.

I said hi to her, and asked if she remembered me. She said she did, and asked how I was. We chatted for a second in her room as she smoked a cigarette. I pulled a cigarette out and started smoking as well, wondering if I was being rude by doing so.

I told her I was going to a book sale somewhere, and she said she went there sometimes too. We talked about what kind of books we liked, then I left with the guy who had brought me to the house.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was near a beach somewhere. 

I was fighting a younger Michael Douglas and a dark skinned waiter with short dreadlocks. I'm not sure why they were fighting me, but we were throwing punches, shooting bullets, and in general trying to kill each other. Finally I fought them off and they appeared to retreat to a boat docked in the water near the beach. I saw the dark skinned man try to sneak back to shore without me seeing him, so I ran to a ridge near where he was going and trained my gunsights on him as he came close.

He saw that I had him dead to rights so he stopped and shot some bullets at me. I shot some back and then jumped down and chased him back to the boat. We started trading punches and kicks and ended up back past the beach. Michael Douglas came up and stopped us, and took the dark skinned man back down to the boat.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-24-08:

I was in a large city.

I knew that I had come to this city for a specific purpose, and that I lived somwhere smaller and more rural. I had just talked to a guy at a school about running for student government. He had shown me the proper forms, and explained that they needed someone to run  because there had been a controversy with the sitting class president. I finally agreed to do it, and was meeting someone in the city about it.

I walked several blocks when I saw an old man sitting in a restaurant. I knew that I had to talk to him, so I motioned at him from outside the restaurant to meet me down the street. He came out and we talked, and he morphed into a younger man as we talked. This younger man was the class president, and I was talking to him about what he did in that role. He told me about how he had always wanted to be class president, and I asked him how long he had been in that role. He said three months, and I felt bad that I was going to run against him. I also had had no idea that he was a popular guy, and that the election was tomorrow. I felt a twinge of regret that I had agreed to run against him, so I put the filing papers in my pocket rather than hand them to him. I told him that in my senior year I would like to run for student government, that way I could coast through senior year, have it on my school resume, and not worry about having too many responsibilities.

I walked back to the restaurant and called my mom. She had come to the city with me, and she was ready to head back to her hometown, which was apparently a couple hours away. She asked if I "got the job", and I told her that I would know tomorrow. I had again decided to go ahead and run for class president. She said that was great, and that she needed to go home and work on her book. She asked if I would be okay getting home, and I said yes.

I was now out of the wealthy, safe downtown area of the city and going into some neighborhood. My girlfriend was now with me, and I suggested we walk into some neighborhood. I was starting to feel uneasy because I had no idea where we were, and did not know anyone in these neighborhoods.

The area we were walking into was pretty low income, and we saw a group of trashy looking people on the porch of one house. It was getting dark though so they were making their way back into the house. My girlfriend and I were carrying trash bags filled with clothes and other stuff, and one of the people on the porch remarked loudly that they remembered when they used to have to carry their trash down the street, because the garbage collection didn't come to their house.

I ignored them and we kept walking. My girlfriend ran up ahead of me to one specific house, then came out and said it was okay if I came in. There was a girl our age who lived there, and she said we could stay there for a bit until we found a ride home. My girlfriend was in the girl's room, messing around on her computer. I went into the bathroom and thought to myself that the girl looked familiar.

I went back in her room and went toward the bed to use the girl's laptop. It was very small, about half the size of a lunchbox, and it said "Lenovo" on it.

My girlfriend told me to use the other computer, which was a modified PS2. It had a flip up display screen and a keyboard built onto it. Her background was a dynamic map of her metro area, and I was trying to figure out where we were. The girl walked in and asked if she needed to talk to the cab people to tell them the address, I said yes and that I would be calling for them in a moment. The girl was brushing her hair and left the room. She was still talking to us, and then came back in the room. She started talking to her roommate, some guy on the couch in the living room, from the room we were in. She was saying "Can you here everything I am saying?", and he would reply "Yes I can hear you loud and clear!"

She would then lower her voice a bit in volume, and ask again. Again he would reply affirmatively. Soon they had the same exchange in Spanish. It was clear she did not trust us, and was letting us know that they could hear everything we were saying and doing to dissuade us from trying anything suspicious.

I then followed her into the living room, as I was going to ask where I knew her from, and she started repeating some phrase over and over about how my girlfriend was too nice and wouldn't make it through the night in this city. She kept repeating it and wouldn't stop.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My girlfriend, mother, sister and I were visiting my grandmother at her apartment complex.

We found her apartment and went in. We got settled in and I was looking out the window on the parking lot below. A truck pulled and was heading toward a parking spot when another car hit the back of it as it was pulling out of a parking spot. The driver of the truck pulled up a bit, turned the truck so it was blocking the entire lanes of the parking lot, and jumped out. He ran over to the person in the car and pulled them out of it. Several people ran to them to try to break it up. Suddenly a guy jumped out of the passenger seat of the car that hit the truck, and ran to the driver of the truck. He jumped at him hard and sent him smacking face first into the ground. The attacker ran away quickly as did most of the people, because the driver of the truck was now lying in a puddle of rain, bones broken, bleeding and unconscious.

I saw the friends of the guy yelling and crying, and one of them was kneeling down sobbing. I poked my head out of the apartment window and asked if he wanted me to call an ambulance. He said yes, so I grabbed my phone and dialed. I started to ask him what the address was but decide I would just go down to the parking lot and ask him there.

I went downstairs and out into the parking lot. They had moved the guy out of the rain and onto the sidewalk. He was still alive, apparently, but just barely.

A woman answered my call and started asking me strange questions. I was telling her about the accident, and that there was a guy that was beaten pretty bad. She kept asking me all these weird questions, and I was getting frustrated. I told her to just send someone to the location because the guy was going to die otherwise. She asked me for my number, and I told her that I was going to give the phone to the guy's friend so he could give her the number. I walked over to them and saw that the driver of the truck was laying on a stretcher with his bones set so he didn't injure them further. He was very pale and bloody, and I saw him take a breath. This relieved me because at first I thought he was dead. He was missing a hand and some fingers, and his friends were still panicked. The woman on the other end of the phone asked me for the social security number of the guy. I asked the friend for it, and he gave me a weird slip of glossy paper that had the victim's name and social security number written in marker, next to a phone number.

I gave it to the woman, and followed the friends upstairs as more people from this other apartment building were gathering to see what had happened. We walked up some flights of stairs and I was still on the phone with the 911 woman. She told me that she was off work until 5:30PM but that she would have someone come out when she got back to work. I yelled at her and said the guy didn't have that long, and realized I was just following people up a flight of stairs. I saw the guys family going into their apartment, sobbing about what had happened to him. 

We started going back down stairs, and as we walked my foot kept brushing the ass of an older woman walking in front of me. She turned around and smiled, and I apologized for kicking her in the ass. She said that was okay, but that she needed to walk down the steps backwards. So she did.

When we got to the bottom of the long wooden staircase, I walked out of the apartment building doors and went across a small street to my grandmother's building. As I did so, I wondered if the guy who had beat the driver of the truck had seen me call the ambulance, and if he was going to try to get revenge on me. I walked in and saw the door to a nursery open, and went upstairs to my grandmother's floor. I realized I was carrying a bag of diapers, so I set them down next to someone else's door. I found my grandmother's door and walked in, locking the door behind me. My girlfriend was in the bathroom, and I told her I was back.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-26-08:

I was at some house with a friend.

He didn't have his car with him, so I needed to give him a ride to his house in a town about thirty minutes away. I asked him what time he needed to get to work, and he said in about forty-five minutes. I told him that I was going to jump in the shower real quick and then head out so we could get him there on time. He went into a room to get ready and I went into the bathroom. As I was doing so, I saw this girl named Sandy. She was asking me if I could give her a ride to a town about an hour away. I said something to the effect of "I can take you to that foreign country", and then said I had to take my friend to the other place first. She said that was fine. My sister was teasing Sandy about some red bow that she was going to wear in her hair, so Sandy decided not to wear it.

I went into the bathroom and grabbed some clothes to wear.

I jumped into the shower and stood there for a long time, and realized I was taking way too long. I got out of the shower quickly and got dressed.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

02-28-08:

I was driving in a car down a country road with my sister and a Middle Eastern guy.

The Middle Eastern guy was talking about how wealthy his family was, and how he could afford to give his wife any material thing that she wanted. I talked about how I wish that I was that rich.

We pulled up to my father's house and got out of the car.

My sister was telling me about how drunk I had been the night before and how the host of the party we were all at had to escort me out of the party. She then said that the person at the party who was in charge of directing the traffic had taken me out to the car and made sure I passed out there. I said that I had no memory of what had happened and that I couldn't believe I was so drunk.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was outside near a forest area. There was a long wooden fence that separated grassland from a large river than ran along pebbled shoreline. I jumped over the fence to the river side, and started walking carefully. In the distance I saw a pack of mountain lions huddled together, when one of their heads shot up from the group and saw me. They all immediately started running toward me, baring their teeth.

I started running back toward the fence as fast as I could and barely made it over before they reached me.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was still in a forested area, with a few other people. We had a body bag and were attempting to dispose of a corpse. I was looking for rocks to put inside the bag so as to weigh it down. Someone in the group wanted to bury it in the ground but I said we should toss it in the river, where it would be carried by the current to a different location.

I found some rocks, but as we headed closer to the river some other people walked up to us so we had to hide the bodybag behind a tree and talk to them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in what appeared to be a medical clinic. It was staffed by people in their early to mid 20's, which I thought was strange. Apparently I was there with my father, who was not feeling well. He went in the back to speak with a doctor and I chatted with the staff. They told me they were all from wealthy families and that they all spent their free time with each other. 

I acted like I was part of their group, and they asked me if I wanted to start hanging out with them. I said yes and we had a party right there in the office, which lasted all night. When it was time to leave, I went outside and called my dad and told him I had met some cool people.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-01-08:

I was in a downtown area walking around.

I could hear a song by Sum 41 playing in the background, loudly, and I was thinking about how I could play the song on guitar. As soon as I thought about it, I realized I could just look up the guitar tab online. I kept walking around the city, not really headed anywhere specific.

----------


## Sanquis

> 03-01-08:
>  I kept walking around the city, not really headed anywhere specific.



Sounds abit like life  :tongue2: 

Your recall is excellent. And you write in detail. I'd comment on more of your dreams but i'd probably end up rambling XD

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> Sounds abit like life 
> 
> Your recall is excellent. And you write in detail. I'd comment on more of your dreams but i'd probably end up rambling XD



Thanks, my full recall has been a bit sketchy the past few weeks but when it is there I can usually recall most small details. I find that if I write out the smaller details when I go through and read them again I feel like I access that dreaming part of my mind easier, while conscious.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-02-08:

I was with a few friends in a city.

They were attorneys, and were at a conference downtown. We were walking a few blocks from the conference center to a library, where apparently one of the guys knew a female attorney that they were trying to date.

As we walked, I thought it was weird that an attorney would have an office at a library, so I said something about. They said there were several attorneys there, and that she did a lot of free work.

I was thinking of several jokes to make about her office being in a library, but I couldn't come up with anything. When we walked into the library I asked if perhaps her office was in the periodical section. My friends ignored me and walked to the offices in the back.

It turns out she was working at a long table in the middle of the library, so we sat down and they chatted.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-03-08:

I recall experiencing SP early in the night.

I realized it when I could hear and feel myself snoring. I tried to open my eyes and could only do so for short periods, but when I did so I appeared to be back in the room I had as a child. I knew I was not in that room and I could see some things running around in the background but I knew they were just fragments of my dreaming mind.

After trying to open my eyes some more, I went back to listening to myself snore and wondering if I was going to wake up anytime soon.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

It started out at my girlfriend's mother's house.

I was packing up my clothes in a small bedroom in the back of the house, and there were clothes strewn everywhere. I decided to go ahead and take a shower before competely packing, and I became embarrassed because her mother had heard me cussing loudly while trying to find some clothes in the midst of packing.

I took a shower then came back to the room. I was now at my dad's house, but I was still packing up my stuff. I knew I only had a few hours before I had to be at school, and piles of stuff to pack, so I worked as quickly as I could. I was making great progress and getting everything in suitcases and whatnot fairly quickly. My little brother came i to check on me and I told him I had just about packed everything. I went back into the bathroom to comb my hair and make sure that I hadn't left anything in there. When I left the bathroom I went into the living room to sit down and take a quick rest. I looked outside and saw that my car was missing, as well as all of the cars in the driveway.

I saw that there were two white cars pulling up the long neighborhood driveway, and they ended up pulling into my dad's driveway.

Two guys got out and came to the front door.

Before I could do anything they barged in. I knew they were the ones who stole my car, and I said "Why the **** did you steal my car mother******?"

One of the guys said that not only had they stolen my car, they took my wallet and cellphone too. They said they were going to rob my dad's house now, and there was nothing I could do about it. I tried to fight them initially but I was too weak, so I followed one of them around the house as they were going room to room to find things to take. As we passed through the kitchen I surreptitiously grabbed a serrated steak knife.

We went back into the living room, and the other guy was in there hassling my younger brother. This pushed me over the edge so I pounced on the guy and stabbed him several times. I hit the other guy and made sure my brother was okay. With one of the robbers wounded and the other one in a daze, my brother and I stood over them to let them know they weren't leaving. I tried to make a call out on my dad's cordless phone, but I couldn't reach anyone.

Just then I saw a garbage druck pull up in the driveway, so I ran outside and yelled "Garbageman!"

A guy in a Dickies work uniform asked me what was wrong, and I told him about the robbers and that I had stabbed one of them. He said he had a cell phone and would call the authorities.

As he did so, several cars pulled up and people got out of the cars. I didn't recognize any of them, but I knew they were family members of my dad's latest girlfriend. They looked at me disapprovingly, and I told them that their relatives had tried to rob me. Except this time in my head it was two teenage girls who had tried to rob us, one of whom I had stabbed.

One of the older women acted as if I was lying, but the rest of them, even though they knew I was telling the truth, didn't seem to care much.

Suddenly my dad was back and there were several more cars of people with him. They were getting back from church and we were having a Sunday lunch apparently.

I told my dad what happened but he seemed too busy carrying groceries inside to really notice. Some of his girlfriend's nephews were outside playing catch, and they acted like I was a dickhead for stabbing their cousin. I was walking toward the garage, to get inside the house and to my room when one of the nephews was in my way, trying to get some more baseballs out of a container in the garage. I pushed him out of the way and said "Get the fuck out of my way!"

He didn't really say anything, just looked at me dumbly.

I went inside and called my mom on my cell phone. I told her the story about the robbery, and stabbing one of the intruders, and also about pushing the nephew in the garage. As I was talking to her, I looked outside my window to see some male relatives of my dad's girlfriend pissing in the yard and on the side of the house. I tried banging on the window to get their attention, but the window seemed to be made of a soft plastic and therefore just expanded when I hit it with my fist, making no noise at all.

I opened the window and screamed at them to stop pissing in the yard, and told them they were just trashy animals. I got back on the phone with my mom and told her what had happened, then told her that I still needed to get to school and was about to leave. I walked to the bathroom quickly and made sure I hadn't left anything, then walked back through the kitchen. As I did so I saw my dad and my uncle. In waking life my uncle has been deceased for more than a year, and as soon as I saw him I thought "Oh, my uncle has been dead for a while now", but it still didn't register that I was dreaming.

So anyway, my dad was telling me how to handle the legalities of stabbing the intruder and that sort of thing, telling me to call some of his friends at a newspaper. He then mentioned it would help him out politically if I did so, and I angrily told him that I wasn't going to bring them to justice just to help him politically, and that it was his fault I had to deal with the two intruders anyway.

I walked back to my room and my stepmother was following me with a pitcher of tea and a pitcher of water.

She set the pitcher of tea down on a small table, knocking something else over in the process. She apologized and I told her it was okay, then she asked where she should put the water. As she set it down on the floor, I told her I didn't need both tea and water, that the tea was enough. She smiled and went back into the kitchen. I followed her because I knew it was time to eat and, still angry from the family's reception to my ordeal with the intruders, I cut in the front of the line to get my food first.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was with a friend of mine and his wife in a car.

We were driving down a dirt road, heading towards my dad's house. I was sitting in the backseat of the car, whose make and model I do not remember. They were talking to me about my life, and asked me why I settled for a job that didn't challenge me. Before I could answer, they went on to say that I should be in charge of the department I was working for and that I should just go for it.

I told them that I was happy where I was at, just earning a living and collecting a paycheck and that moving up would mean investing time and money into something that I didn't plan on making a career out of. They kept encouraging me to move up the corporate ladder as we pulled into my dad's driveway.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was with my girlfriend and some other people. We were heading out of town on a road trip and we had to stop for gas. At the gas station we met a family whose car had broken down, and I agreed to drive the older son to their house and back so he could retrieve a part they needed to fix the car. As we drove, he didn't say anything at all the entire time. I started playing a CD of my old band, and asked him how he liked it. He was smiling and listening to the music, but remained mute.

We finally dropped him off and ventured back to the highway to our destination. We didn't drive very far before we arrived in a coastal beach town somewhere. Before going to the beach, we made a stop at a collection of restaurants in the bay. We got out of the car and started walking down the boardwalk, and I told my girlfriend that there may be a television show taping nearby. We came to a group of tables and chairs on a pier, and by the branded canopies over the tables and the beer coasters, I could tell it was sponsored by Budweiser. There were several people drinking and having a good time, and we sat down and looked out on the water.

I pulled out a cell phone and called my mom. I told her we made it into town and that we were at the pier in the bay.

She showed up minutes later, presumably to have us follow her to her house in the city. We all sat and watched the water, chatting. She mentioned that she missed my sister and wanted to go ahead and head out back to her house. I got mad and told her that we had just arrived and that we didn't want to rush. Then there was some issue with my hand being crippled, and my mom made some comment that she was going to cut off my hand and cook it. I got mad at her, and she said she was just joking, but I stayed mad.

I ignored her for a while then I heard her telling some guy sitting at a table next to ours: "Put your shirt back on, you don't see me walking around without my shirt."

I tried to get her to calm down, but the guy didn't seem to mind and he was even friendly to us. He acted like he wanted to date my mom, but then he said he used to be in the porn business so I told him to get lost. He followed us to mom's house anyway and somehow ended up staying.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-05-08:

I was running down a flight of stairs.

There were hundreds of people in the hallways with me, and we were making our way down to the basement. Apparently there were airstrikes coming down near our location and our only hope was to go down as far into the ground as possible.

I made it to the lowest level, and saw that it was a long hallway with several large classrooms, each capable of holding several hundred people. I found safety in one of them and started talking to some friends and co-workers about what was going on.

For a moment I was frightened that the building above us would be hit directly, and would cave into the basement or at the very least block us from getting out again.

We waited awhile and didn't hear or feel any explosions.

I took off running up the stairs and made it to the ground level. There were some people milling about up there, and a kid in a cowboy hat on the second level looking down into a courtyard surrounded by buildings. I went over to his ledge and looked down to see several people with fair skin dressed in what appeared to be Native American ceremonial dance garb. One man had a buffalo head skin draped over his head, and they all wore brightly colored fur leggings and arm bands.

The kid in the cowboy hat was talking about how these were the conquerers, and that they were going to be taking over our society. He seemed very happy about it and I realized he was one of them. 

The thought then hit me that my girlfriend was in another city, and I was unsure what kind of battles were going on there. I became panicked and ran out of the building, sneaking around the courtyard so I wouldn't be discovered.

I ran to a small building on the edge of the campus, and saw a backpack sitting on a table. I grabbed it and started putting my things into it, and packing various items in the room. I knew it was going to be a long trip and I didn't want to be unprepared.

The next thing I know I was walking down a city street, at night. I had just come from the airport I believe and I was looking for a taxi to take me to a specific building where my girlfriend was. The taxis kept passing me by and everyone seemed to be in a hurry. I saw a train station near a hotel so I started walking toward that. There was only one person in the train, which was basically one large blue car with several seats in the middle, arranged in a square pattern, and seats lining the walls. I walked in and sat down, and it whisked us away to another station a mile or so away.

I got off at that station. Just as I did so, a large explosion rocked the top of a nearby hotel building. More explosions occurred, on the ground and in buildings, and I saw jets flying by furiously.

I saw a group of friends that I recognized gathered on the balcony of a townhouse, and they waved me over. I ran across the street as more buildings exploded and the sound of cannons and bombs filled the air. I made it to the building and went inside.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at someone's house with several people and we were all staying the night.

One of the guys I work with was there, and he was playing a PS3. I watched him play some game for a while, and asked him how he liked the system overall. He said it was alright, and I said that I was looking to purchase one soon and asked if it was worth it. He and another guy there said it was not worth it because the games weren't all that great.

We talked some more about the games for it and then he let me play some combat game for a while.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-06-08:

I was at my dad's house and I went to take a shower. My dad and I were going to be leaving to go on a vacation, and he was already packed and ready to go. I went into the bedroom shower and ran the water. The bathtub was very large, and the toilet was right next to it, filled with urine.

I quickly jumped into the shower and put shampoo in my hair. Halfway through the shower, a girl I know came in with a co-worker of mine. The girl laughed and said something to me, and my co-worker just smiled. The girl said she was going to take a shower but that she could wait until I was done. I told her that was okay that I was done.

She took off her clothes and my co-worker left the room.

The girl got into the shower as I got out, and I saw her completely naked. She didn't seem bothered by it and just sat down in the tub and laughed. I dried myself with a towel and walked out of the room. After I did so, I realized I was going to try to have sex with her so I walked back in.

She was still sitting in the tub, sort of laying in it at this point. I leaned over the edge of the tub and put my hand between her legs and started rubbing gently. She closed her eyes and started breathing lightly, but she seemed a bit uncomfortable.

I asked her if she was okay with this, and she didn't say anything so I started rubbing faster. I then realized that she was married and that I didn't want her husband coming after me because she would probably tell him about it. I quit what I was doing and walked out.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-07-08:

I was walking back into work for a training class.

It was the evening, and normally I would have been home by then. As I walked through the parking lot to the south wing of the main campus building, I saw a girl in my training class walking with her girlfriend. They were both dressed in matching maroon beaded outfits, each with a unique pattern beaded onto their backs. I followed them inside and walked toward the training room.

It was crowded inside, and I decided to go to the bathroom before I went into training. There were several people waiting, and nobody was using one of the urinals. I quickly walked up to it and started to relieve myself.

I noticed a classmate of mine standing next to me, and he was waving his business around as he urinated. I thought it looked like a red hot link sausage and wished he would be more discreet.

After I finished, I walked out of the bathroom and through a door. This door took me outside into another parking lot, which I walked across and to another building. Everyone was standing around outside the building, so I loitered with them and chatted. One guy, a nerdy dude who seemed a little immature for his age, was talking about how long he had been at the company. I thought to myself that he had been there way too long to still be doing the job he was in.

One of the guys who had started at the company at the same time came up and said something to him, and the nerdy guy responded with a weird answer. The guy who talked to him said "Nevermind", patted him on the shoulder, and walked away.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-09-08:

I was at my childhood home, or something that resembled it.

There was one room with four beds line up in it. Several different family members were catching some sleep, or getting situated to do so.

We got word that there was a tyrannical leader of some alien race coming to take us out, and we were told that he would be pretending to be helping us. Sure enough he came in and acted as if he was going to help us get somewhere, when in fact he was seeing how many of us there were.

He left, and the house started moving. Apparently the house was also a high speed train of sorts, and as soon as he left I started getting my family out of the room and into safety in another train car.

We stopped at some destination and were all now safe.

We were now outside in a wooded area. I told my brother to cut off some cactus pieces and plant them around our area, so they would grow into cactus trees and protect us. I saw that someone had planted a stick into the ground a little while ago and that there were already sprouts of leaves growing from it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am walking down a highway at night with my girlfriend.

There are friends of ours who are supposed to be throwing off the scent of some criminals, then doubling back to meet us on this highway, which is going upwards and curving around.

I realize that I have gone too far, and my girlfriend points this out.

I tell her it is okay and that we should keep going. There is a group of people walking in front of us headed in the same direction. We follow them for a bit then exit the highway when they do.

We walk along some corridor and I listen to one of the guys in the group talk about his time in the Iraq war. We break off from them and go down a hall past a group of doors. Apparently there is some research of some kind going on in some of the rooms, and my girlfriend runs for one of them ahead of me. I looked inside and see there is a weightlifting contest of some kind.

A weightlifter is lifting a long steel pole, but there are several people hanging from it. My girlfriend jumps up and grabs on as well, but the guy is still strong enough to lift ten people.

I go inside the large convention hall, and see my girlfriend walk over to a table to get some literature on the event. The guy manning the table grabs her wrist when she starts to get some booklets, so I ran over there, pushed his face away and punched him in the chest. The guy just looked at me and I left.

We then walked around what appeared to be a convention center. I saw a guy talking with my mother and realized he was the twin brother of a crime lord. I whispered in his ear that I knew who his brother was and that if he was trying to help him I would kill him.

The guy had just graduated from the FBI academy and tried to restrain me, but I flipped him over my shoulder and cracked his head open. His wife screamed and someone set fire to the convention floor.

At this moment of pandemonium, I told my girlfriend and my mother and family to stay put, and I went outside. There was an indian guy in a winter jacket staring at me, and I went over and asked him what he was looking at, knowing full well he worked for the crime figure that was after me.

Just then he looked away at some other guy (a guy I work with), and made a stabbing motion and tilted his head toward me. Sure enough the guy I work with ran toward me and tried to stab me, but I grabbed his arm and used his momentum to slam him into the ground.

I grabbed the knife from him and slit his throat, then put the blade into his heart. He told me he was glad I killed him. I took the knife and got rid of it, and told the indian guy that if he wanted to live he would not help the crime guy anymore. He nodded his head and ran off.

Soon the cops arrived and began collecting evidence. I threw away what was important and left. I ran into two corrupt cops who seemed panicked. Turns out the crime figure had been using them for dirty deeds and now was declaring every man for himself. The cops were packing their stuff to leave town in the middle of the night. One of the cops had a large mustache, and the other was Paulie Shore.

The mustachioed cop was cleaning underneath his couch, and when he lifted it I saw a woman who resembled Kathy Griffin lying under it, apparently dead. Her face was an ashen blue and her eyes rolled back. I pointed out that he had some old business under there, and he said "Oh yeah" and pulled her out. 

She was in a clear sack and apparently was not dead. He said he was playing a "cold game" with her, keeping her naked under the couch as a sort of S&M sexual thing. Her lower extremities were as blue as her face, and her vagina seemed wet and nearly frozen at the same time. She shivered, and was breathing, so he pushed her back under the couch.

We then walked into another room as I asked the guys if there was any heat on me for killing that guy in self defense. They said no, so I went back outside and found more evidence to dispose of. There were little pieces of plastic here and there, but a pen cap rolled out of the alley and under the door of a makeshift crime lab. It was a crucial piece, but I managed to steal some other scraps from the lab and then I found some garbage sacks to dispose of them in.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-11-08:

It was a rainy night and I was about to leave a convention center of some kind. I got into a black 1982 Oldsmobile Toronado.

I left the convention center and went down a small dirt road. The rain had turned the sides of the road into a muddy mess, and although I was now on a nicely paved portion of road I was still nervous. I suddenly realized how tired I was and had a hard time keeping my eyes open while driving. I thought that this must be what it is like to drive drunk, and prayed that I would just make it home without hurting someone else on the road.

I had virtually no control of the car and cringed as other cars zipped past me in the other lane and followed me in mine.

I finally made it to my house and, relieved, I went inside to go to sleep.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was babysitting three children on a farm.

There was one girl, a boy, and a small baby.

For the most part I was just looking after the baby. The other two were old enough to play by themselves and generally look out for one another. I was playing with the baby and surfing the Internet when the older kids ran up and said they would like to use the computer. I said sure and let them have control of it, while I tickled the baby and made it laugh.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a gardening store with a group of co-workers. We had just taken a class on how to plant a garden, and we were visiting the store to get some seeds. The guy who owned it was telling us how to plant them, and giving general garden tips. Once he was done, he told us that if we ever had our own garden store we could charge $100 for the kind of advice he had just given us. I remember thinking he was an arrogant con artist if he was really charging people $100 for generic gardening tips.

The class then broke up into groups of two and selected seeds and gardening supplies. My class partner, a guy named Daniel, said that he was going to buy the seeds and that I should look for other accessories we might need. I looked at seeds also, and found some wheat seads that were packaged as soup seeds, as well as various small packs that could be boiled and eaten.

I was looking in the book section when I saw a woman I used to know, a cousin of actor Don Cheadle. She was with her class partner, looking at books, when she said something hateful to me under her breath. I walked over and got into her face and said "EXCUSE ME WHAT WAS THAT?"

She didn't really answer at first, so I said "You know I have been nothing but polite and kind to you, and this is how you treat me?"

She then started popping off at the mouth and insulting me more. I was still browsing through the books, and I saw an older one written entirely in pen, in a cursive script. I grabbed it and walked away while she was still talking.

We kept arguing and finally I told her to leave. Daniel had already gotten us plenty of seeds and gardening supplies, so I looked at books more. One of my co-workers was pointing out some books to her class partner.

Some guy then told us to pay attention as they were closing the class out. We were now in a classroom of sorts, in what appeared to be an art museum. There were several people I didn't recognize now in the class, and they were huddled in groups of two waiting for the guy to speak. He was sitting at a desk in front of the class, which I was standing near.

He was writing in a ledger of some sort. I walked over and took a peek at what he was writing and saw the following snippet written and circled in pen:

"...*that which he ISN'T*..."

Finally the guy started speaking to the class when there was a small disturbance in the back near the door. A girl had a large tuba-like instrument filled to the brim with seeds. The seeds had started spilling, and sinking further into the instrument, and they were trying to stem the flow.

Everyone looked at them for a moment then turned their attention back to the guy speaking.

I left the classroom and went out to my car, planning to go back in at about 5 minutes until it was time to leave for the day. As I walked up to my car, I heard a woman's voice say "May I take your order please?"

She was talking to me, so I said "No thank you I'm not ordering anything."

Then she said "Why not?"

I ignored her and got into my car, looking at the clock. I was talking to my girlfriend on the phone and I told her that I needed to get back into class in a minute. I looked over and saw some of my co-workers walking out of the art museum so I told my girlfriend I would call her back. I got out of the car and ran back into the museum. As I did so my hair was blowing all over the place, and one of the people coming out of the museum laughed at it and said I looked sick.

I went inside and saw more of my co-workers leaving. I went into the back room to get my seeds, and saw that partner had left. I started gathering everything up and watched a large screen as one of my co-workers was selecting weapons in a game for his on-screen arsenal. I stole one of his air strike bombs from the screen, and somehow downloaded it to my game.

Then I went through my backpack and zipped everything up, looking for and finding my keys.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-12-08:

I was at an attorney's office with my father.

We were there to discuss something about my father's business, and we sat at a long conference table and talked for a while. I remember thinking that the attorney was a very sleazy person, when suddenly three girls came in and sat down with us. They were clients of the attorney, and had no business being in the room with us. I got annoyed and left the room, sitting down at the empty receptionist desk in the waiting room of the office.

I started going through the drawers, looking for nothing in particular, when the phone rang. I answered it. The man on the other end of the line was furious, and immediately started yelling at me about how he was going to kill the attorney if he didn't do something for him and blah blah blah. He then calmed down and said that he had a project that he needed the attorney for. I offered to leave a message for him, and took down his name and phone number on the pad of paper.

Just then my dad and the attorney came in, laughing and talking. I got up and the attorney sat down at the receptionist desk. I handed the pad of message paper and told him the guy called. He thanked me and we left.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking in a neighborhood by myself, looking to make it to a friend's house.

The houses were run down and the yards were messy with neglect. There seemed to be no one around, and a gray mist surrounded everything. I saw a street that somehow I thought was a shortcut, so I went down it and noticed the houses on this street in the worst state of disrepair. As I got halfway down the block, I noticed a huge tree growing in the middle of the street. I went to go around it when something I saw stopped me dead in my tracks.

Just on the other side of the tree was a large mountain lion, about 3-4 feet tall and weighing several thousand pounds. I realized that some idiot in this neighborhood had this thing as a pet, and I thought to myself "How trashy are these assholes?"

Unfortunately the lion saw me and started growling, and I knew then that the thing had no intention of letting me get away unharmed. It started trying to circle around the tree, but I would just circle around the opposite direction.

I noticed I was carrying three DVDs in my hand, so I picked the one I least wanted to watch and in a moment of idiocy/bravery I threw it directly in the mouth of the lion. The DVD case was large enough for the lion to begin choking, and it stopped in its tracks to try to clear the thing down its throat.

I was about to make a break for it but then I became scared that the lion could still pounce on me, crush me, and shred me to pieces with its claws.

I stood there frozen in fear and finally the owner of the lion came out and chained it up and brought it back to his yard.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in the backyard of my father's house.

There were some other people outside with me, and we were playing some sort of game. Train tracks ran through the backyard of the home, and a train was currently passing through. One of the guys who was playing the game with us was on the other side, waiting for the train to pass.

At one point, the guy walked across the tracks underneath a tall freight car as it went by. I commented to someone else that it was crazy that the guy was so reckless around trains.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-14-08:

I was at my grandmother's house.

My girlfriend was with me, as were several of mine and her family members.

She was listening to a message left on her cell phone, and she became upset about what she was hearing. I listened to the last part of it to hear someone chastising her on the other end.

I somehow knew that my aunt had left the message, so I called her house on the cell phone. Someone else answered, and I said "Put Carter on the phone."

I then realized my aunt's name isn't Carter, and corrected myself.

I was livid at this point, thinking about the things I was going to say to my aunt. I walked a little through my grandmother's house and saw my cousin sitting on the porch swing outside. She told me that my aunt couldn't have been the one to leave the message because she wasn't home. My cousin also said she knew who did.

She then told me that it was a friend of my girlfriend's mother who had left the message. Not only that, it was the friend and her husband. I became really angry and called my girlfriend's family trying to find out who these people were and where I could contact them.

Just then my girlfriend came out onto the porch, as did her siblings. We were looking across the street at an abandoned, boarded up house. I remarked that it looked scary, and everyone agreed. We stood on the porch steps, talking and just hanging out.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was outside with a group of people. Everyone was acting crazy, and it was apparent we were at some weird rural party. I had a can of what appeared to be diced tomatoes in my hand. I went inside a small building and everyone followed. I mixed some water into the diced tomatoes and started shaking the can. Everyone cheered and clamored for a drink of the stuff. I realized I had a hallucinogen of some kind and everyone was getting high out of their minds.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-15-08:

I was at an airport.

I was with my mom and several friends of mine, and we were walking through the terminal at the "Phoenix" airport. It was snowing heavily outside, and I could actually feel the cold air.

As we walked, we saw a group of business travelers walking the same way as us, and we all started talking. They were talking about their business trip. As we got to the other side of the airport it became clear to me that we were going to have to go to Dallas first, then head home from there in another plane.

I was started to feel nervous about flying at this point.

We all turned around and started walking back to a waiting area. As we did we passed a newspaper stand, and one of the headlines read "PLANE JUMPS THE TRACKS" and the smaller headline, below the fold, read: "Man jumps from one passenger plane to another - in MID AIR!" 

It then had a diagram of a man jumping out of one plane (while attached to a bungee cord-like device) into another one.

I almost walked past my group sitting in the waiting area, and none of them had saved a seat for me. I was a little annoyed at this, and started looking for my backpack so I could retrieve my wallet and get something to eat. I finally found a girl wearing it and I grabbed my wallet. As I did so my sister and my friends saw me and started saying my name, trying to get my attention. I was still mad so I just ignored them and walked around the seating area trying to find a free seat.

I saw a few but both of them were being used by two guys I knew back in high school. They were just resting their feet in them, so the second guy I walked up to and said I needed to use the chair.

I grabbed it and walked back around to a table near where my sister and my friends were, and sat the chair down next to a girl who was singing into a microphone, which was amplifying her voice throughout the entire terminal.

She was singing some weird pop vocal song that I think I heard on "Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job!". When she was done, she said "Did you hear me sing? People tell me that either you can hear my voice or it is drowned out by the music."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at the house I grew up in, laying in the bed.

I woke up with a start and looked at the alarm clock on the tv set - it read 4:56AM.

Panicked, I jumped out of bed and immediately started griping at my girlfriend that she had not woken me up and that I had to be at work in 4 minutes. There was no way I was going to be able to get there in that time.

I started to look for some clothes frantically, and I had to go into another room to look in there.

I then woke up in real life and looked at the clock. The time showed 4:56AM.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-16-08:

I was looking through the eyes of a large costume of a snowman. I had seconds before beeing watching a newstory (in the dream) about a group of kids who dressed as snowmen each year and performed some sort of show for people in the snow.

The curtain that surrounded us was going up (the curtain was a large tent) and I could see there were already a lot of people waiting for the show to start.

Suddenly I was out of the costume watching the whole thing, and I heard the people in the costumes lead the crowd on some sort of counting chant in Spanish. There were a bunch of people milling about near a table, so I walked over there. There were kids who were signing up to throw snowballs at adults, and when the kids saw me they smiled and cheered because I was tall and would make an easy target.

I noticed one girl had been crying and I wondered why.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-18-08:

I was at a restaurant meeting a woman for a date.

Some friends of mine were there too, as a double date, and we sat down and started talking. I saw a girl that I used to date at another table in the restaurant, and realized that the woman I was with on the date looked almost just like the ex. I shrugged it off and paid attention to the people at my table, having a good time.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-19-08:

I was in a small town with several friends.

We were all running through some neighborhood, convinced that the cops were going to bust us for a murder. The time period was more than 30 years ago, and I thought to myself that unless the police themselves had seen us do it they would have a hard time proving our guilt. We ran anyway.

Although the police were nowhere in sight yet, I knew they were coming. We decided to split up and two of us would run one way, two another. This quickly turned into every man for himself. I started running as fast as I could toward the outskirts of town. Another guy followed me so I told him to make his way across the highway and into the fields. We ran past a shanty that was sitting in the middle of a rolling, dark green carpet of grass on a hill. The highway was pretty busy with traffic, but we ran across anyway and made it to the fence. 

The other guy managed to get over the fence and as I was about to, two tribal police officers ran up and grabbed me. They started talking about how they knew what we did and that we needed to come with them. The other guy was still just standing on the other side of the fence.

I handed the cops my ID then realized that I was from the future, and that the information on my ID wouldn't make sense to them. I started to think of ways to explain it away to them, and one of the cops started reading punishments from a list that had been typed up by the courts.

Using this opportunity to flee, I jumped through a wide space in the barbed wire on the fence and took off running through the fields. The cops couldn't get over the fence or through the space I did, so they yelled at us as we ran. I motioned the guy with me to follow my lead, and we ran past a small house at the end of the field. I considered stealing the car in the yard and went over to look at it.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-20-08:

I was at my mom's old house.

I had all the doors locked because there was a serial killer next door. He had been trying to get into the house, but currently was just lurking around the fenceline that separated our property from his.

He was a guy in his early thirties, messy blond hair and looked like a mechanic.

The only other part I remember about this storyline is that my dad went over to the serial killers property for some reason, so I ran over there to save him. There were all sorts of holes in the guy's yard, as well as other places he could have stashed bodies.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking down a neighborhood street with Chevy Chase, Dan Akroyd, and my sister. We were all looking to buy a gun, and Dan Akroyd was narrating our progress as we walked along.

We spotted a small arms dealer that we knew of doing a deal on a street corner. None of us knew him, but Dan and Chevy thought it would be a good idea to just approach him when he was done with the deal and see if we could get a gun from him. 

I thought it was a bad idea so I stayed back while they moved up to get a closer look at the deal going down. They all got into the dealer's car and waited for him as he walked back up. It became apparent to them that the dealer was not happy to see them in his car, because he pulled his gun out and started firing.

My three partners in crime jumped out of the car and scattered in different directions. I was already running by this time, and made it a few streets away to a small park with a swing set and jungle gym. As I was walking through the sand pit, the narration began again only this time it was comedian Jimmy Pardo and musician James Hetfield of Metallica. They were talking about groupies, and the song "American Woman" played in the background.

James was talking about how he wrote that song, and how it had to do with all the groupies he slept with in his career.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-23-08:

I was at an all-black church listening to my iPod.

We were in a community building and everyone was chatting. The preacher walked to the middle of the room and said "May I have everyone's attention please!", and began preaching. I kept listening to my iPod and my girlfriend motioned for me to take my earbuds out. I shook my head and said that I didn't want to hear him preach, and that I was fine with the earbuds in.

Some people in the congregation were getting upset that I was listening to my iPod while the preacher was talking, so I started to walk out. A younger girl, in her late teens perhaps, came up to me and got in my face and started yelling at me. I smiled and put my hand on her face, pushed her back and told her to shut up. She kept on yelling and threatening me, and I told her that I would fuck her up if she kept on.

She followed me out into the hall, walking in front of me, and told me that once I went out to my car I would have a surprise waiting. I grabbed her wrist and told her not to threaten me because I was dangerous. I then decided I was going to change tactics and try to charm her. I started flirting with her and told her to come up to the restaurant with me because I was hungry. She came with me, and we went up an elevator to a higher floor.

On this floor was a fancy restaurant with several people waiting for a table. We stood there for a few minutes, talking, and I decided I would just go down a few levels into the mall and grab something real quick.

We went down an escalator and into the mall, and I saw that it was closing. Merchants were bringing down the metal grates across their entrances, and as we passed a diamond jeweler kiosk I saw a policeman standing there looking agitated.

As we passed the policeman I saw why he was upset - there was a man in the middle of the mall, standing near a fountain, holding a shotgun to someone's head.

It took me a moment to register what was happening, but when I did I stopped walking and turned around. By this time the girl I was with had turned into my girlfriend, and I grabbed her hand and led her away from what was happening. As we walked back to the cop we could now see guns drawn from that side, so we turned around again. We made a circle around the fountain, and I noticed that a shopper had his gun drawn and was pointing it at the crazed gunman's head.

As we completed the circle around to safety, another guy sitting on the ledge of the fountain brought his gun out, cocked it and pointed it at the head of the gunman. 

Suddenly the shotgun-gunman fired, killing his hostage. The first guy with the gun fired and missed the gunman but the guy on the ledge of the fountain shot the guy point blank in the head, but not before he had whipped his shotgun around and pumped lead into his stomach.

The cops started firing and we left the area, determined not to be hit by stray bullets.

We made it to an exit and left, and I wondered if the girl was still going to have someone beat me up for disrespecting the church sermon.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-26-08:

I was in a training room with some co-workers.

Everyone was at a computer terminal, taking phone calls from customers who had broken or defective products. I was on the phone with an African American lady who was telling me that she did not know how to make her equipment play two DVDs at one time. I told her that it wasn't possible to play two DVDs at the same time in the machine, and that if it was she would have to output each DVD to a different television set. She got angry and told me that she was told by the sales person that it was possible, and that she had read in the owners manual about how to do it. I became embarrassed because I realized she may be right, so I told her to hold on while I went to the sales floor to see if I could find someone who knew what was going on.

I left the training room and went into a hallway. I walked all the way to the end of it and turned left. This led into a smaller hallway, which was filled with a gusting cold wind. I came to an open area and realized why the wind was gusting so bad - I was at an airport terminal and the planes were taking off right from near the doors of the terminal. Two airline employees were closing two doors as a plane was departing not six feet out from the door, and they had to hold their ear protectors on with one hand and they struggled to shut the doors with their entire body.

I kept walking and went into another short hallway as I passed travelers standing around waiting for their flights. After going down another slim hallway, I reached the sales floor. I found an attractive looking woman about my age sitting in a cubicle and told her the issue. She smiled and said she could help me out. I told her I was in training and she offered to come with me so she could demostrate to the customer how it worked. We started talking some more and it was apparent that I was instantly smitten with her. Her looks were amazing but more important than that she exuded a charming intelligence without seeming stuck up or condescending. She had me hooked. We started walking back to the training room.

As we came back to the airport terminal area, I wondered if security would let me back through. People were entering and exiting the terminal just by ducking underneath a set of cloth security banners, and as I approached it I wondered if I had enough room to duck under it or if I should just step over it. The people ducking it seemed much shorter than I, so I decided to go ahead and step over it.

She followed suit, and we kept walking. The whole time I was trying to charm her and make her laugh, and it appeared I was successful. I was now thinking about asking her out after work, and I wondered where we could go. We arrived at the training room, and I told her that I would go get the customer from the room and bring her out into the hall. The sales girl cheerfully said okay, and smiled at me seductively. Positively charged with excitement now, I was starting to think I was in love with her.

I went into the training room, and although this whole thing had started with me on the phone with the customer, the customer was now physically in the room (hello dreamsign). I told her I had found someone to help her and took her into the hallway.

To my dismay, I saw that my sales girl was surrounded by several of the guys who worked on this side of the building. She smiled at me when I came out and gave me a wink, and seemed to be humoring the guys by talking to them a bit. I brought the customer over and sales girl helped her. The customer thanked both myself and the sales girl and then left.

Some of the guys were still sitting around talking to her, and I was starting to feel jealous. Not angry jealous, but scared jealous, in the sense that I was afraid that one of them might impress her more than I did and she would ditch me. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a college campus at night, walking near the dorms. People were going in and out of the buildings and it felt to me like it was the start of the weekend. I thought about going into one of the dorms to have a look around, but decided against it. My girlfriend was with me and we were looking for someone.

We left that part of the campus and went further toward the building where classes were held. As it was nighttime all of the buildings seemed closed, but as we approached an intersection we met a group of people walking the direction we came from. They said they had some sort of performance arts group and they were going to some event. They invited us and we said we would go.

We kept walking until we were at the edge of campus in a small artists community that was a popular place for students to hang out. It was now daytime, and we approached an art gallery and studio. One of my friends owned it, so I told my girlfriend that I wanted to go say hi. As we walked in I saw another guy that I know but I didn't want to talk to him so I pretended we didn't see him. We circled around him and went to the back of the studio. I asked someone there if my friend was there, and he said he had stepped out but would be back shortly. We milled around the store, waiting for my friend.

I glanced at the door and saw Ray Liotta walk in. My girlfriend said "Whoa that's Ray Liotta", and I told her that I knew him and we would say hi to him as soon as the group of people who intercepted him at the door were done talking to him.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had woken up from a dream and was laying in bed. I looked around for a minute and saw that it wasn't even 4:00AM yet, so I decided to go back to sleep.

I was laying there visualizing walking somewhere. I couldn't see anything visual behind my eyes, but in my mind's eye I could clearly imagine walking. Suddenly, as if I was thrown into another place, I was walking in a field in the early morning. Everything around me was high resolution, full color vision and I knew I was dreaming. Excited and thrilled that I had successfully entered a lucid dream so abruptly, I looked around my environment to see what was going on. The field had areas that seemed like marsh, as there were puddles of water of varying depths here and there. The grass was a bright green color and was fairly long, as it arch over into humps of grass. I was in a clearing, as there were trees all around me. I turned around and saw the moon still up behind me. It was a crystal clear image, and its silver color almost seemed to undulate as I watched it.

I kept walking through the clearing and into the treeline. The part of treeline I went through was short, and suddenly I was in my father's yard. It was still morning time, and I immediately started walking toward his neighbors house across the street. I wanted to go inside their home and spy on them and see who was there. I walked up to the door and saw several small dogs going in and out through an open screen door. They made so much racket that I knew I would be able to enter easily, as the owners probably just assumed by now that only the dogs used the screen door at night. As I looked around the living room, I saw that it was pretty spare and I decided that I should wait a while to go any further.

I went back to my dad's house for a minute then saw a woman come out of the neighbor's house and start sweeping the porch. I thought I would go talk to her, and try to get some sex. I walked back over there and came up to her; as I did so, I heard her husband and kids inside the house laughing and talking. I told her I would wait until they had left for the day and started walking around the back of the house.

At this point I was still lucid, but I could feel it fading. I consciously directed myself to walk around the house, sneaking quietly to avoid being heard. There was a door on the other side of the house that led into the garage, so I went in it. It was at this point that my conscious control over my actions was gone, and I was only vaguely aware I was in a dream.

For some reason I put on two oven mitts and hoped that the man of the house wouldn't come in the garage. Sure enough, moments later he came in via a door that connected it to the house. He was surprised to see me, but pleasant enough as he said "Hello, how are you doin'?"

He looked around the garage for something, and I said I was fine and that I was just coming to say hi. He told me that he thought it was suspicious of me to be there wearing oven mitts, and that he thought I was trying to steal something. I protested my innocence, and tried again to give a lame excuse that I just wanted to visit.

He then asked me if I enjoyed the gun I had stolen from him. I told him that I never stole anything from him. He didn't believe me and kept talking about the stolen gun. I swore to him that I really did not take it, and told him that he would have heard me shoot it if I had taken it. He seemed satisfied with this answer and showed me a handgun he had recently purchased. We walked over to the garage wall where there was a picture of him in the middle of combat with his squad. He started to tell me the story - "We were out in the woods, setting up a trap for the enemy..."

He got lost in thought for a moment then unhooked the picture frame from the wall and let the picture slide down into a box. He didn't continue with his story.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-27-08:

I was at a casino and resort with my girlfriend and her family.

We were standing around talking to her aunt and uncle, and there was a guy trying to sell us lottery tickets. They all wanted to play so I broke down and bought a few, and then we walked into a theater and joined her family in a section of seating reserved for us. As the movie started, the theater went dark but I managed to have us all check our tickets. Mine wasn't a winner but my girlfriend won a small prize. She asked me to hold the ticket so I put it into my pocket.

Rather than watch whatever movie was playing, we were all talking with each other. Everyone else in the theater seemed to be doing the same thing, and some people had set up tables in the aisles and were eating dinner.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my grandma's house with my mom, my sister and my girlfriend.

We were chatting in the kitchen when my grandma starts talking to us about how to talk to my grandpa. She says that he has dementia and that he gets easily confused, and that he mistakes inanimate objects for people sometimes. My first thought is "My grandpa is alive?" I have the feeling in my gut that something is amiss, but I am overwhelmed with happiness that I will get to see him. I try to pay attention to everything my grandma is saying, but I am already thinking of what to say to grandpa.

I imagine he will be argumentative with me no matter what I initially say, but I think of ways to calm him down. All I can think to say to get him to calm down is a collection of nonsense words and sounds, and in my imagination that seems to work.

I then realize soberly that my grandpa has been deceased for twenty years. The thought that I must be dreaming flashes through my mind but I am off to the next dream before I can become fully conscious.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-28-08:

I was in a large test airplane waiting for takeoff.

It appeared to be a military spy and cargo plane, and there was an air force instructor in the front talking to two cadets about proper takeoff procedure. I was in the middle of the plane in a row of seats with several other civilians. The instructor came back to us and talked about how several cadets usually failed the takeoff or landing. He said that they had crashed several planes worth hundreds of millions of dollars each.

We began takeoff and I realize we were on a small island. There was barely any room for the plane's massive wingspan, and we almost clipped a communications tower. We started liftoff fairly quickly and were luckily in the air before we got to the end of the airstrip (which was also the end of the island).

The plane turned sharply to the west and we flew over the ocean; I alternated between watching the ocean and watching the instructor speak with the cadet pilots.

We spotted land and the pilots brought us down into a parking lot. 

It appeared to be a truck stop of sorts, with a country-style restaurant next to the convenience store. We all got out and went inside the restaurant.

I saw several of my friends and family there waiting for us, all sitting on booths at the front of the restaurant as the wait staff cleaned up enough tables for us.

I realized I was only wearing shorts and flip flops, but no one around me seemed to care. I sat down next to two women and started chatting. One of them made a face as if she smelled something bad, and I asked her what was wrong. She said I stank and needed some deodorant. I saw some sitting out but I was afraid to just use it because I didn't want whoever owned it to get mad at me.

I asked a guy in a cowboy hat sitting next to me if I could use his spray deodorant. He said yes and handed it to me. I sprayed it on and thanked him, and sat down next to a friend of mine.

My friend was stoned, as was my other friend sitting with him. He started trying to grope me and I pushed him away, irritated that he would try to make a move on me. I got up and went to find the bathroom.

The waitstaff pointed me in the right direction, and I found the men's bathroom next to an empty banquet room. I went in and saw that the toilet was not only a foot high but located in the closet with cleaning supplies.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

03-30-08:

_Snippet of early morning dream_:

I was in a Wal Mart, lingering around while some friends and family shopped for various household items. My girlfriend and my sister and I were wandering around the clothing area, trying to find the electronics section.

Suddenly I saw a group of Latino gangsters walking down the aisle, looking tough and menacing. I thought to myself that I was probably tough enough to be a gangster but that I would rather not be. I started talking to the guy who appeared to be the leader of the group, and he was surprisingly friendly to me. As we were chatting a rival gang came into the store and started shooting at the Latino gang.
_
Afternoon nap_:

I was in an apartment with my girlfriend, playing "Rainbow Six Vegas 2" on the XBox 360.

I was playing a multiplayer team match and was having a hard time seeing which people were on my team. The walls of the level we were playing were a drab shade of gray and blue, and the icon that appeared over my teammates heads was the exact same shade. I was navigating my character through this building when suddenly a car came crashing through the level. I aimed my gun at the driver and squeezed off a few rounds. I thought it was strange that someone from the other team had driven a car because I had never seen that before (in the real game, there are no vehicles to be driven). I shot a few people down range and took off running, still unsure if I was killing my teammates or not.

My girlfriend came in the room and said she was going to be leaving for a while to go run some errands, and asked me how my game was going. I told her about how I kept killing my own teammates by accident. She leaned down and kissed me goodbye and left.

I was then thrown back into the game; this time I felt I was actually in the game, and I started shooting at the first people I saw. It turns out this time they were the other team, so I ran into another room and regrouped with my own team. A few of my team members had scaled down an elevator shaft and surprised more enemies.

After running around and shooting inside the building for a while, I told my teammates I was going to take a break. I walked outside the building and saw I was now outside the apartment. I saw a black van and wondered if someone was moving in or out of the apartment next door, and then thought of an acquaintance of mine. I imagined that he had had a wonderfully adventurous life during his younger years, and although I have had some amazing moments of my own I felt jealous of what I thought his life must have been like. I then started thinking that now I was moving into a different part of life, in which I would raise a family and build a nice life for myself and create some great things.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-01-08:

I was at some abandoned house, walking through it trying to make my way through the maze of rooms to get outside. My girlfriend was with me, and as I was walking down a hall I was repeating something to myself (I can't remember what I started out saying, although I think it had to do with a reality check of some sort).

The next thing I knew, I was repeating "This is a dream. This is a dream. Dream dream dream!".

I started laughing as I looked around, and raced to a nearby mirror to see what I looked like in the dream.

My face looked basically the same as in waking life (although a little chubby), but my skin tone was a strange shade of purple and peach. I laughed that off as well, and my girlfriend asked me what I was doing. I told her that I knew I was dreaming and that meant we had to run around and explore a bit. She agreed and I found the nearest exit door and went outside.

I was now outside of my childhood home, and I wanted to explore the area and see what was around. I floated in the air and consciously directed myself to float over trees, lazily enjoying my lucidity. My girlfriend was standing on the ground, smiling up at me.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a car, fleeing from the authorities. 

I can't remember what it was that I did, but I knew that I was escaping and running away with the intention of never coming back.

My niece was driving a car, and I was telling her the best way to go so that we could escape. She had apparently gotten into trouble also, and her plan was to go back to her hometown, and I would proceed solo from there. She told me her plan as we drove through the city streets, and I told her that she was probably going to get caught, based on my past experience.

She kept driving and took a side street to avoid a police cruiser. We ended up crossing some railroad tracks and heading down a back highway that led out of town. I had a feeling I was going to get caught before I made it out of this town. As we started slowing at a house/BBQ joint on the edge of the town I knew I was done for. We were stopping at a place that my sisters liked to go to get BBQ and beer on the weekends. There was also a Carls Jr. across the street, so I went in there to get a soda. I was smoking a cigarette, and several of my family members were there although they were helping me to get away. Suddenly my dad walked into the Carls Jr. and I snuck out the other side, trying to keep my distance from him. I went back to the car at the BBQ place and didn't see my niece, so I looked for her to get the keys and leave before I got caught.

Suddenly my sister was standing with my dad and some other people on he side of the BBQ place, trying to point him in the wrong direction. My dad saw me, however, and scolded me for trying to run away.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-02-08:

I was in a classroom that also appeared to be situated in a greenhouse. There were plants all around the desks, and small sprinklers spouting mist everywhere.

We were reviewing some test material with the teacher. He was basically giving us the answers to the test beforehand so we were all listening carefully and copying down what he said. Once the review was over, he advised us to get to our own desks and close our books. He handed us the tests and told us to begin.

We got started and I quickly scanned the test and filled in all the answers that I knew off the top of my head. After that, I started with the hardest question first to complete the test. The question I was on was about the different parts of a strange plant, one that live on the surface of water. It seemed to be a mixture of a cactus and weeds, and it had specific parts that I had to name the function and location of.

I had a reference guide in the test itself, so I turned back to that page and saw two diagrams that resembled the plant I was looking for. I spent several minutes trying to decide which one was the best match, then just picked one as a friend of mine next to me was trying to hint at the correct answer.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-03-08:

I was at my dad's house with my family.

My sister was in the room, and I started talking with her about our childhood. I was recalling some funny experience and she started going on a tangent about a time I was mean to her. I got angry and pointed out that all she ever does is talk about the same few experiences where we fought as kids, and that I was tired of her being so negative after so many decades had passed.

She got even more mad, and started yelling and crying and I started packing my stuff because I decided to go live with my mom. I called her and told her that I would be there soon and that I should have made the move before now.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-04-08:

I was walking into a hospital with a group of two guys and a girl. We were going to con our way into the place by pretending to be medical staff. We had some other people who were going to wait for us outside and they were frightenend that we would be caught.

I confidently grabbed a stethoscope from someone as I walked in and pretended that I belonged there. The two guys and girl who were coming in with me had come in from the other side of the building, and we met at an elevator.

We got into the first available elevator and were greeted by some young med students. They appeared worn out, and I smiled and we talked with them for the ride up. I remember thinking in my head that they looked so young and that I must look like an old man to them.

I said something to them about working hard, and they wished me luck on my shift. My friends and I got out of the elevator at some floor and started walking toward the back. No one was paying us any attention so I just picked an examination room and walked in.

There was a kid in his late teens laying on the exam table, obviously sick but seemingly used to being in a hospital situation. He had on a brown robe and was reading a magazine. At this point it was me, my friends and my girlfriend in the room with the guy. I immediately put my stethoscope in my ears and tested it by tapping on it, then grabbed the guy's wrist and placed the end of it on there. I asked my girlfriend to count aloud while I listened for his pulse through his wrist.

After I took his pulse reading and wrote it down, we started talking with him about bands he liked. He said he really liked old Guns n' Roses, so I told him that I knew how to play some of their songs on guitar. Suddenly we were in this guy's room at home, so I sat down on the bed and played some guitar. One of the members of Guns n' Roses (Duff McKagan) was in the room with us, telling us about his past glory days in the band.

I eventually handed the guitar over to him so he could teach the kid a couple songs.

I went into another room and saw some family members and my girlfriend talking. I remember telling my niece that she was short and that it was because both of her parents were. She said that she wanted to be tall because she liked her features, and I just said she still had the same features only she was smaller.

I saw that my girlfriend was cleaning the dishes and I asked her why she was, and she said it was because she had told my aunt and uncle that she would.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a house with my family and we were getting ready to go to a concert. There were several rappers in the kitchen with us, and one of them had a big gun sticking out of his waistband. I went to go get my gun from the bedroom and then realized it was time to leave.

I then saw Hannah Montana in the kitchen with my sister, making a glass of water. She was talking about a girl named Leticia who was touring with her. I thought to myself "That is weird, why is she here?" and then Billy Ray Cyrus walked into the room.

I was about to talk to him but I had to leave.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was arriving at a hotel and had just parked my car in the lower level garage. There was a train that took guests up to the hotel lobby (and even their floor), and it seemed to wind around the edges of the parking garages winding drive. There were a lot of kids on the train with their parents, and it dawned on me that I was at a resort hotel like you would see at Disneyworld.

I went back down to the ground level and walked across the street. There was a community center building from which a troupe of theater actors were about to give their daily free performance to residents of the town. I heard someone say "You know it is a small town when everyone comes out of their businesses at this time to watch this show".

There were some benches on the lawn outside, so I sat down and started talking to some people. One of the guys appeared to be my dad, and I asked him how he knew Billy Ray Cyrus. He started to tell me but had to go talk to someone else about business. I started chatting with some old veterans and one of them asked the other who they would vote for in the upcoming presidential election. One of the guys lowered his voice and said "Bush...I'd vote for George W Bush again if I could".

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-05-08:

I just arrived at an airport and was looking for a place to get some food. I was there with my family, and my older sister wanted to go further down the terminal to find some barbeque. We started walking, passing several small eateries here and there.

After a while I got separated from everyone, but I knew where our gate was so I kept walking. I stopped inside a store to look around and then realized it may be time to board my flight.

I was intensely scared to fly any plane, but then I reminded myself that it would only be a 45 minute flight.

The terminal seemed to never end. There seemed to be hundreds of shops but no gates. The path I was taking led me to a dead end, in what appeared to be an art gallery. I stopped to look at an exhibit encased in glass in the middle of the room.

On a pedestal behind the glass there was a large, worn notebook with writing and illustrations on the pages. It appeared to be a magic spell book of some kind, with a small history of an ancient war written throughout.

As I read through one of the spells that was visible to me, the wall on the west side of the room crumbled loudly. Several groups demons wearing armor and carrying swords flooded the room and started destroying everything in sight.

I jumped up in the air and used my power of teleportation to go through the walll and away from the demons. This took me into their world. The ground and walls were made of large gray stones, and the sky above was filled with dark clouds that hung very low.

There were various other creatures and people trying to chase me in this world, so I kept going using different sorts of magic.

Finally I came to a door that led me out into another world, one that appeared to be in the midst of a bright sunny day. There were some tents set up on the edge of a field, and an older man wearing a uniform came up to me and talked about joining the Air Force. He said he had the paperwork necessary all ready, and I just had to fill it out. 

I started filling it out, excited that I was going to get a chance to be in the Air Force. After I filled it out, however, I began to have doubts and decided I didn't want to do it. The man came and asked me if I could demonstrate to them that I was good with money, because that would be important. I told them I could, and he replied that a review of my finances showed that I hadn't been responsible in the past.

We took a walk to the other end of the field to some tents there. As we circled back around, I told him I wasn't interested anymore and started walking back toward the far field. There were some weird looking dogs in the field up ahead, and I thought they might try to attack me. I had the feeling I was in a dream so I jumped up and flew over them.

When I got to the other side, I hopped the fence and was met by the recruiter again who said he wanted to show me something. We were now at a back road and I could see a large brick building (the police academy) in the distance. He said he was going to show me dead bodies.

A black Crown Victoria pulled up and the truck popped open. In it were two caskets that contained the bodies of policemen killed in the line of duty. I started to back away but the recruiter said he wanted me to meet the chief.

The chief of police was driving the car, but after a moment the hood raised off and I could see that the chief was paralyzed from the waist down and had an automatic wheelchair lift that put him in and out of the driver's seat.

When he got out, everyone bowed their heads while looking at the (now) open caskets. I started mumbling the song "Amazing Grace" and was joined by the recruiter and a couple of the other police officers.

The small ceremony ended abruptly, and the chief told me and some other recruits to line up in a processional behind the car because were taking the bodies to their funerals.

At this point I walked away from the whole thing and saw the cars go down the road in a processional, with some recruits following them.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-06-08:

I was walking through a neighborhood, carrying a backpack and a hoodie and listening to music on an iPod Shuffle. I also had a larger, new iPod that was about the size of a DVD (except it was square).

There was a small, grassy alley that would lead me to another street over so I went through it. As I was walking I realized I didn't have the large iPod with me anymore. The backpack, my hoodie and the iPod shuffle were the only things in my possession. Looking at the ground, I scanned it for the larger iPod and saw it on the ground ahead.

I picked it up and saw that it now had writing on it - it stated that some girl had found it in the alley and was keeping it until someone could prove it was theres. Rather than go to the house of the girl that found it, I was going to keep it and take off running. I knew it was mine and I didn't want to have to prove to someone that it was (although I was baffled as to how I had dropped it at a place I hadn't been too yet).

I walked quickly and saw a young black girl looking at me from a house in that alley. I had seen her earlier, and was sure she was the one who had written on the iPod. She yelled after me but I ignored here and kept walking.

The houses were passing me by as I struggled to take some of her writing off of the iPod. She had taped some Post-It notes on parts of it, writing her name and address and a message to "Please return here if found". There was also variations of her claim to it, which read along the lines of "I found this iPod in an alley on XX/XX/XX (date) and no one was there to claim ownership".

She had also scratched her name into the plastic casing with a knife or other sharp instrument.

The feeling that she would get her mother and brothers to come looking for me dawned on me, and I knew they would try to say it was hers and take it from me unless I had some proof it was  mine. I suspected they would take it even if I showed them proof, so I ran now and saw a large building up ahead.

I went inside a lobby that transitioned into the building and chose to go down a hallway. I could tell the girl and her parents were close by, so I tried to keep out of sight as much as possible. The hallway was a bland affair with bare white walls, and a similarly bland tan carpet. It broke to the left and I sprinted to that part so that I could remain unseen by my pursuers.

As I ran, it dawned on me that I had no idea where I was running to. I knew that the iPod was damaged now that the girl had written all over it, so I went to take it out and saw that once again I had lost it.

Somehow I knew that some friends of my mom, who were working for a charity event in the building that day, had hidden my backpack and the large iPod for me. A lady who looked like actress Mary Steenburgen was sitting on a chair near some elevators; when I caught her eye as I was walking down the hall she motioned for me to come to her quickly.

I ran over there and she handed me my backpack and the iPod and told me to hurry up because the family that was looking for me was almost here.

The hallway I hurried down led me into a set of double doors, which opened into a swanky restaurant. A bald guy with a goatee (who I know in real life from work) was standing as if he was the maitre d' motioned for me to go around the bar and into a back room.

I ran past the bar into a small door, then into a larger room that seemed to be part bedroom and part lounge. There was a waiter in there setting up a table and I asked him to lock the doors for me so that I could have some privacy. I took the iPod out of my backpack and wondered what I was going to do now.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-09-08:

I was at my dad's house. Most of my family was there as well as several friends of ours. I was in my dad's bathroom taking a shower and getting ready for bed. My girlfriend was already in bed, waiting for me, and as I put on pajamas and dried my hair I could hear a girl's voice outside the door talking about how she knew me and that I was expecting her. It was a girl I used to work with, and I definitely did not want to see her. She was a loud mouthed party girl who I didn't want around my girlfriend.

I kept the door locked and pretended I was already asleep. My girlfriend and I actually did sleep for a while, then I woke up later when everyone else seemed to have gone to bed. I tiptoed into the room that the party girl and her friend were staying in, to see who was with her. I could barely see in there and was about to go in further when I heard a loud commotion out in the driveway. 

It sounded like a popping noise, and my sister, her friend and some guy friend of mine went outside to investigate. There was someone in a small car who appeared to firing gunshots out the window. When I saw the car was small, it was Shriner car small, except it had a roof and the person inside was small enough to actually fit in it like a normal car.

The car bumped around, and I could not see who was driving it, but the gunshots still came out the window. I and another person ran up to try and overturn the car, but the guy saw us and tried to speed away. As he did so, though, he turned too sharply and overturned the car itself. We ran up and I grabbed the person before he could get another shot off at me. It turned out to be a little kid, probably 10 or 11. He was small for his age, kind of chubby, and seemed to be a real asshole.

I took him inside and was going to call the police. I picked up the phone in my dad's bedroom and tried to dial 911 several times. Of course I kept flubbing those simple numbers, and should have realized I was dreaming right then.

I didn't realize that, though, and kept fumbling with the keys. I was getting mad now, and finally just hit a red button at the top of the handset that I assumed was an emergency button. A 911 operator answered, and I talked to her about how we could get this kid arrested. She said she would send over a deputy as well as call the boy's parents.

The kid, meanwhile, was throwing things in the room and being a pain in the ass. I told him the deputy and his parents were on their way and grabbed him by the collar to take him outside. He was wearing a blue work suit, similar to what some mechanics wear, and he unzipped it and took off running, completely naked. I ran and grabbed him by the hair and took him outside, and told him that he had no business shooting a gun at my house and that I was going to make sure he went to jail for a long time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had just parked my car at a gas station on the outskirts of the downtown area of a large city. There were people walking around, some vagrants and some tourists. The buildings were large but not overly impressive.

I wondered if I would be okay parking my car there, as there was a paid parking lot not 25 feet away. I saw other people parking in the lot and walking toward the convention center, so I decided I would be okay there.

It seemed to be a weekend because the business crowd was absent. It was just normal people out to go out downtown and go shopping or walking or whatever it is that people do on a Saturday. Even I wasn't sure where I was going.

I decided to follow a group of people who seemed to know exactly where they were headed. We didn't walk very far, perhaps a few blocks, and we entered a large building that seemed to be the convention center.

I still wasn't sure where I was going, and as I walked through a hallway I passed several shady looking vagrants who were selling what looked to be stolen goods. I was slightly intrigued with what they were doing, because I love going to thrift stores and finding good deals, and the illicit-ness of buying stolen property seemed exciting for some reason.

One of the "merchants" tried to stop me as I was walking, but I ignored him and turned a corner. As I did, I saw an entire open area filled with tables full of merchandise. Now I was definitely interested, and when I saw a collection of musical instruments on one side I decided I would check it out.

I walked over to that area and saw a neat looking electronic organ, complete with four rows of keys and foot pedals. I turned it on and started playing a weird little tune. I could tell that people were looking at me, and some were even smiling and moving their head to the strange circus-like jingle I was playing. I then switched the settings on the organ and experimented a bit, continuing to play little bits of songs.

When I had experimented with all of the settings, I turned it off and walked away. I sort of wanted to buy it, so I looked for a price. As I did, I realized that it was probably all haggling here. I did see "34.41" scribbled in black grease pencil on one of the wooden legs of the organ, and considered for a second purchasing it. I then realized that I didn't have enough room in my car for it and that I would have to come back with a truck or van.

People were actively bargaining and pouring over the merchandise on the tables, and it seemed that strange mix of the lower class selling discounted goods to higher class people who could afford to pay full price for things if they wanted to.

I left the convention area because I felt I had to meet up with someone.

A group of young teenage kids were milling about in an open area, and as soon as I saw them I knew they would be rowdy. One of the kids looked me squarely in the eye and I knew then he was going to throw something at me. I told him plainly "Don't do it", but of course he did anyway, much to the delight of his companions.

I stopped and tried to stare him down but he wasn't having any of it - he just laughed and pointed at me. I decided to take it up a notch and, knowing I could get in trouble, I grabbed him by the neck and squeezed hard, telling him I could really hurt him if I wanted.

Another guy walked up and grabbed the kid by the arms; apparently the kid had disrespected this guy at some point also. I let go of the kid's neck, and started walking away. The other guy grabbed the kid and followed me, dragging him against his will. I was worried now that someone would see us and the kid would accuse us of kidnapping, but at the same time I was happy the kid was getting a scare.

He started to yell out "I don't know these guys, help me!" The guy wouldn't let him go, and I wasn't about to get involved in really hurting the kid so I broke away and got as far from them as possible. The kid also broke from the guy and ran away.

I walked up the sidewalk in front of a courthouse. There were some people milling about, and walking here and there, and I knew I was waiting for someone to pick me up. Suddenly I was repeating "This is a dream. This is a dream...oh crap I am dreaming!" At that point I was fully aware that I was dreaming and started to look around to ground myself.

I was pondering what I wanted to do and started floating in the air. As I did, my vision became blurry and finally black, and I realized that the dream had faded. I was still lucid enough to be consciously thinking about my situation, so I decided to wake up for a minute.

I woke up, confirmed my intention to return to a lucid dream several times, then turned over and closed my eyes again.

Within minutes I was back in the dream, fully lucid. I decided that I wanted to manifest a ravishingly beautiful woman to accompany me through the downtown area of the city I was in before. She was tall with a curvy body, long dark brown hair and was wearing a red satin dress with black dots scattered through it.

My girlfriend was there so she took one arm and the girl took the other, and we all three started walking toward the city. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-12-08:

I was in an apartment with my girlfriend and several friends. One of them was an old friend from high school; he was very slim and had long brown hair, and was laying on a couch with his girlfriend who was similarly attractive. There were three other people on the couch with them, a few people on the floor and then a couple other people on the couch with my girlfriend and I.

We were all just chatting, and I noticed that there was a guy on the other couch that was staring at my girlfriend as if he liked her. He had a look in his eyes that told me he was going to try to charm her away from me, and his buddy (some wannabe gangster wearing his ballcap backwards) was whispering to him mischeviously. I ignored them and told them I was going to go across the street and buy something at the store.

I left the apartment, and although my girlfriend was laughing at the other guy's dumb jokes I wasn't worried about it. I walked across the street, dodging traffic, and realized I was in a high crime area. There were vagrants and real gang members walking around; I recognized one of them from high school and stopped to chat for a minute. Suddenly we heard tires screech and several gunshots. The guy I was talking to ran toward the violence, and I made my way into the store.

It was a drugstore that also sold strange antiques and kitschy products. I was looking through glass displays at neon colored scarves tied around the handles of large hunting knives, and saw a sign that begged the employees to clean up the area when they had free time.

More stuff seemed to be going down outside, and I saw several gang members approaching the store wearing ski masks and carrying guns. I bolted out of the back door and went back around, momentarily disoriented. 

I realized I was dreaming, and then wondered if the route I had just come from would look the same now that I was awake in my dream. I looked around and saw that the drugstore I was just in was situated on the outskirts of a college campus. A majestic administration building could be seen in the distance, at the end of a large lawn of green grass. People were walking lazily on the sidewalks and everything seemed calm now.

Instead of the simple crossing of the street that it took me to get there, there was now a large tennis court, an indoor gym, and an alleyway that I would need to take to get back to the apartment.

I walked past the tennis court and then decided I would fly the rest of the way. I started floating, and saw my small nephew walking back to the apartment with my older sister and some of their friends. 

I floated back to them and told my sister I was going to let my nephew fly back with me, and she said that was okay. I picked him up and told him to hold his arms out like Superman, and off we flew. 

He laughed with glee and we flew to the apartment building. I set him back down with his mom, and then saw a ladder leading up to the second floor window. I decided to climb the ladder, and when I entered the window I fell right onto a bed in which my girlfriend and several other friends and family members were in.

There were two beds side by side, and both were full of people. There was nothing sexual going on, as everyone was fully clothed and just chatting. It was as if we all lived in a one room apartment, and had to share this tiny space.

There was one nude woman on the other bed, and someone told me that she had come in earlier stark naked after one of her wild adventures and was now passed out. They showed me a picture of her (nude) when she had come back.

My lucidity started fading at this point, as I was trying to hear and understand what everyone was talking about. There were so many different conversations going on at the same time that I was confused.

I decided to turn around and look out the window. It was now dark outside, and I saw what I thought was a reflection of myself in the window. It was a person wearing a hoodie, with the hood over his head, with similar facial features staring back at me. I realized the window was still open and then the figure dashed down the ladder and out of sight.

This spooked me a bit, and I saw another figure out the window. It looked similar to the last one, only smaller. Someone asked me if I saw my cousin outside, and I tried to explain that I saw someone but they had disappeared. I told them it was creepy, and someone said "Well, it is Halloween after all."

At that point my lucidity disappeared completely.

Next thing I know, my girlfriend and I were in a car getting ready to leave the town to go back home. We were looking to stop at a fast food place first, and I pulled into a strip mall hoping to find something. The problem was, the town was so small there was no fast food. I saw a girl I used to know from high school in the window of a pharmacy, working at the checkout counter. I thought about going in to say hello, but realized I could just do it some other time. We kept driving around the strip mall and saw the smallest grocery store ever in one building, and a Mexican restaurant in the adjoining space.

We left the parking lot and went home. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-13-08:

_Succesful night tonight, one DILD and one full on WILD. 

A little background: I had woken up after about 5 hours of sleep with a vicious headache. I went downstairs and took some headache reliever and messed around on the computer for about 20 minutes. Then I went back upstairs and put in my iPod headphones and started listening to the audio version of "The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying", which is an 8 hour live talk by the author, Sogyal Rinpoche.

I fell asleep fairly quickly, and was unconscious for a bit_. I then found myself in a dark room, in what appeared to be a closed convenience store. I walked through the front door and outside, and saw that I was in a deserted part of some city in the dead of night.

I wasn't really frightened, even though I saw a shadowy figure in the alley next to the store looking at me. I started wondering why I wasn't scared, and realized I was dreaming.

I could hear Rinpoche's teachings, and I was listening to them as I followed the shadowy figure. The topics discussed during the talks seemed to hit me at the deepest level possible, because I began to see the teachings in a visual way. This all happened while I was fully conscious, but it is a bit difficult to explain. It is as if there were two storylines going on at once, as I was still following the shadowy figure yet there was a part of me consciously experiencing the teachings visually. 

Eventually everything merged into darkness, and I thought the dream was about to end. I stayed asleep, however, and could still hear Rinpoche talking. I cannot remember what happened next, except that I remember a feeling of euphoria was still present when I then woke.

I stayed awake for a few minutes, readjusting my pillows and getting comfortable again, then closed my eyes (still listening to Sogyal Rinpoche).

There was a quick period of darkness, although it seemed to be mixed with a faint gray light. I decided I was going to start visualizing immediately and see if I could just enter a dream that way. Sure enough, not three seconds later I was standing in a large guest bedroom in an expensive home. I knew this is what I would want my home to look like eventually in real life, and I was completely aware and conscious.

I could smell the expensive wood floors and paneling, and marveled at how vivid and real this visualization was. I knew that I was dreaming and walked through the bedroom looking at everything. [_The storytelling changes to present tense now because it felt weird to write in past tense for some reason_] There is a queen sized bed with a fancy white quilt and pillow set on it, very modern looking and sleek in its design.

I walk through the bedroom and look out the window to see a slight rainy afternoon, which is about to turn into evening. My neighborhood looks cozy and insulated with other wealthy people, and I have a feeling that the whole city is safe and interesting, regardless of the income level of the residents of the various neighborhoods.

I walk through a foyer and see several bicycles near the wall. I _decide_ that I own a large white Escalade-type vehicle, and walk out the front door and _see it parked right outside_. I turn around and close the door, and as I am doing so I _decide_ that I have a biometric (thumbprint) key lock on the door.

The door closes and_ I see the keylock_, which requires that I only close it and turn a latch. I do so and then walk around to the driver's side door.

As I am walking, I look up at the surrounding buildings and see a very Mediterranean style present in the architecture, and the whole neighborhood exudes upper class artistic aesthetic.

I am excited to see where my car ride takes me, so I turn the key and start driving, noting to myself that I haven't ever driven one of these big cars before so it will be interesting seeing how it handles.

I go out of my private drive, take a right and enter into traffic. I am still not sure where I am going, but I _decide_ to myself that I would like to live in a place surrounded by beautiful mountains full of fall foliage, and when I look to the horizon_ I see two enormous ranges appear in the close distance, bright with orange and yellow trees_.

I take a left at a stoplight and then _decide_ I want to take the highway out of town to see the surrounding areas. I then see a sign indicating a highway exit ahead. I go in that direction then realize that the exit and entry system are curved and that I am unsure of which one to take, as I am in a foreign country and am not completely sure of their traffic rules. I miss the first curve so I take the second one, and it seems to be taking me to the highway.

My concern now is that the curve turned into a relatively steep slope, and I was scared that I was going to go barreling down it without being able to slow down the large vehicle in time if traffic ahead was stopped.

So I rode the brakes on the way down and made it without incident. When I got to the flat stretch of road at the bottom I started thinking about my car in real life, and about how I had to alternate on gas and brake when it had transmission problems.

At this point I see another sign ahead. It gives the directional arrows for several different highway choices. I take the left arrow but become confused as to which street I take. I go down the wrong one, and end up at a dead end near a large industrial corporate office.

There are no other cars in this area, but for some reason I am concerned that someone saw me take the wrong road and that they may question my credentials as a local.

I decide to go back to the house and explore that a bit.

I pull back up to the house and get out of the car. It strikes me that my girlfriend (soon to be fiancee) is not in the dream, and as I know this dream takes place in the "future" I am sad that she is not there with me. I decide not to dwell on it, and think to myself that relationships can change and that if she is not with me in the future to share my ideal life then I cannot dwell on it. I have to make the best of it. At this point I think that at least I could have casual relationships with various pretty women around town, as there could be no one to replace her.

When I walk up to the door, I see and undo a series of strange locks that I hadn't set when I left. There appears to be someone inside but they aren't threatening to me. I can hear Sogyal Rinpoche's voice delivering teachings, and assume that the person inside has something to do with that. 

A dream representation of the voice, if you will.

I walk into the foyer and see the bicycles still there, and I bring one in from outside. It is red and white and appears brand new. It almost looks like a sleeker version of the one Pee-Wee Herman had in "Pee Wee's Big Adventure".

The house seems to be alive with good energy, and I walk around inspecting the architecture. I realize that I need to urinate, and briefly ponder trying to go to a bathroom in my dream and see if that relieves me, but think better of it because I don't want to pee the bed in real life.

I walk to a bathroom and now the person in the house is following me as Sogyal Rinpoche keeps talking. I turn around and tell him that I am going to go in this door and wake up in real life so I can go to the bathroom, but that I will be back. 

As I close the door I notice that the door is made of cheap, thin wood and that the bathroom itself is way too small. I make a note to myself that in my dream home the doors should be thick, expensive wood and that the bathroom should be a great deal bigger. The size of the room increases after I take two steps, and I walk up to the toilet. I lift the lid and see myself in the mirror above the toilet taking my **** out. I think to myself, "Okay, I will wake up and use the bathroom before I lay any dick down."

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-14-08:

I fell asleep fairly quickly and easily, with a slight numbness throughout my body. I dipped into unconsciousness for a bit then "woke up" to find my body overtaken with sleep paralysis.

I felt the vibrations in the head and heart area, and told myself "I am asleep, this is SP". I let them go on for a minute or so, and was surprised that although they felt strong, they seemed muted a bit and weren't as jarring as they have been in the past.

I decided to see if I could "roll out", and to my surprise I felt as if I lifted out of my body halfway. I quickly "snapped back" and tried again, and was able to float around in a circle. I started to see some visuals (it looked like a faint gold webbing in front of a vast darkness), but that faded and I snapped back into my SP-centered awareness.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my father's house with my family.

My brother and I were packing up because were going to go somewhere, and I accidentally stepped on a wine bottle that had a replica of a pirate ship in it. As I stepped on it I realized that my dad had shrunk himself and was inside the bottle on the ship, and I frantically searched for him among the small shards of glass and the broken ship.

I heard someone ask "What happened?", and saw my brother looking down at me. I told him what I'd done and he panicked also, and it was quickly becoming apparent I wasn't going to find my dad. I asked my brother to help me, and he got down on his hands and knees and searched around also. We had no luck.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking back into my dad's house, and headed toward my room. I had the idea that there was a makeshift classroom in there, and that I was hosting a college class that I was taking for the semester. The desks were empty, and I knew it was time for class to start, so I frantically started looking for my classmates.

I went outside and saw a few small buildings next to my dad's garage. I told myself "These buildings weren't here yesterday", and went up to one of them. I saw my teacher and some classmates sitting at some desks and walked in, carrying a sea bag. Some classmates said hello, and I nodded as I looked for a place to sit. I realized I wasn't ready for class so I thought I'd go back to my room for a few minutes then come back. As I left the classroom I saw a man sitting at a desk, and he was apparently keeping attendance. He called some man out of the classroom and was chewing him out for being late.

I slipped away out the door and into my room

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-15-08:

I was at the house I grew up in. I was walking away from my room, where my best friend from middle school was talking to my sister about something. It was a Saturday morning, and I was trying to find some pajama pants to wear. I found some red ones and started to walk into another room to put them on, then looked down and realized I was already wearing a maroon pair and it would make no sense to put them both on. I also noticed I was wearing a maroon tshirt.

I tossed the pair I had picked up back on the floor, and started walking back toward my room. As I started to pass my sister's room, I saw that her friend had spent the night and was laying in one of the bed's with her legs spread open. I snuck in, and heard a narrator say something about how sex during sleep was rarely reported and frequently encouraged.

I moved her panties out of the way and started giving her oral sex, then with her insistence I moved up and we started having sex. She started telling me about how she had slept with one of her friend's boyfriends before summer camp one year, and how he turned out to be a creep. I pointed out that she had slept with her friend's boyfriend, and that made her a creep also, and she got mad.

I got up and she got dressed, and I noticed it was raining outside. She said something about the rain, and I mentioned that my friend and my sister both had talked about having a party today. I said "I don't know about that", and wondered what we would do all day now that it was pouring outside. I pictured that we would smoke cigarettes in the garage and watch movies all day.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-16-08:

I was at the house I grew up in, with my family and girlfriend.

It was night time, and we got into the car and drove to another house because I left something there. The house was completely dark, and my mom tossed the keys to me and told me to go in. I told my brother to come in with me; he was hesitant at first but I convinced him.

We went in and as soon as I stepped into the living room my brother turned around and ran back to the car. I went further in and retrieved whatever it was that I was looking for, and went back outside.

We we back to my mom's house, and I was trying to find clothes to get ready. I was filling in for a local band on guitar, and we were playing at some small music festival. Our band was going to play only covers, and I was beginning to realize that I didn't know any of the songs at all. What is worse is that I realized I wasn't a good enough guitarist to fake my way through the performance.

I asked my girlfriend to look up some of the song sheet music online, and then my mom told me that my bandmates would be by in a few minutes to pick me up. I wondered why we hadn't practiced at all, and was getting nervous about the performace. 

When they finally arrived I was nowhere near ready, and about six people total walked into the house. They had all their instruments, as if we were going to practice here, which my mom started freaking out about.

One of the guys had a bong out in the open he was carrying with him, and he started to light the bowl. I shot him a look and motioned for him to take that outside. He smiled dumbly and finally complied.

I took everyone back to my sister's room, as she was not there, and as we were walking in I was talking to someone from the music festival to see how much time we had until our performance. The guy said it would be over by 6PM, and I remarked how early that was.

I then started to tell him that Sean Penn could have been a special guest but one of the event workers had pissed off the guy who was friends with him.

I sat down on the bed next to one of the band member's girlfriends, and started picking around on the guitar. I was intending to show them a special little riff I had learned, but the strings would not stay tight and one of them came unravelled.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-18-08:

I was at my grandmother's house with my family and some friends. We were all in one room talking, and I decided to go to my own room to play on the computer and eat something. I walked in and my friend's wife was sitting on the bed reading a magazine.

I could tell I was attracted to her but I didn't want to do anything because she was my friend's wife.

I sat down at the computer and made small talk, and we seemed to be getting along great. After a while my friend walked in and seemed surprised that we were in a room alone. We all talked for a few minutes then I told them I was going to go in the dining room and have dinner with my family, and that I would be back after a while. For some reason I didn't want them to eat with us, or they couldn't, but it felt weird.

So I went in the dining room and ate.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My girlfriend and I were going into a cafeteria to get some food.

There weren't many people there yet, and they were serving breakfast. There were some Mexican cooks behind the counter, and they were cooking some breakfast pastry tortillas. I walked up to the counter and the guy started speaking Spanish to me. I shook my head and asked him (in Spanish) if he spoke English, then said in English that I was American Indian not Mexican.

He asked for my order and I said we would like five of the pastry things. I waited while he cooked my order and saw some people from an old job. I kind of ignored them, and then my girlfriend pointed and said "Hey, there is Jill S.!"

Jill S. was a girl I knew back in school.

She was walking behind the counter and talking to the cooks.

We got our food and sat down at a table and ate.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my house, hanging with my girlfriend on lunch break. We were laying in bed watching a retrospective of Robert Redford movie's and it was discussing important scenes from his film career.

One such scene showed him playing a soldier in the back of an old army truck, holding a machine gun when suddenly a bomb hit the truck. I turned to my girlfriend and told her that I wanted to stay home, and that I'd rather not go back to work. I said I was jealous she could sleep in.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-19-08:

I was at a hotel, in a conference room, talking with my dad.

He was saying that my sister had found someone that wanted to buy the rights to all of his creative works for $20,000 when he died and that they were going to sign the deal with him. I told him that he would be losing a lot of money for us, and that the rights to his art would be closer in value to millions of dollars.

We walked down a hallway, talking, as we prepared to go up to a hotel room for another meeting. He had made up his mind about the deal for his art, and made it clear that they weren't going to renegotiate the deal.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-23-08:

I was hanging out with my girlfriend and my sister, with some of her friends. We were at a live music show somewhere, and a rockabilly band was about to take the stage.

Everyone was drinking and the crowd was kind of rowdy. 

The band started playing and I watched the guitar player as he picked out his notes. I carefully noted his finger placement during an especially interesting little riff, and thought to myself that I could definitely play that.

My girlfriend grabbed my hand and said we had to leave, because we were going to some party. We left and went to a house.

There was a guitar there and I grabbed it because I wanted to try out the riff I saw the rockabilly guitarist play. I started playing it, and as I did I saw a sheet music book of "The Reverend Horton Heat's Greatest Hits".

I grabbed it and opened it up to some song, and started learning it.

As I was playing, someone told us that we had to go somewhere for a while so I set the guitar down and left.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking back into a convention center type place. I had to go through double glass doors, past a security area and in through a revolving door. Finally another glass door led me into the lobby.

My entire team from work was coming out of the lobby, and assumed I was going back in to get something before I went to lunch with them.

They started to wait and hold the security door for me, but I told them to go ahead without me because I had some stuff to do. They shrugged and left and I felt relieved that I didn't have to make small talk with them at lunch.

I walked up some stairs and wandered around the second floor of the convention center, looking for something.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-25-08:

I was outside with several elderly Russian people, walking around on a muddy plain near an ocean. There was a group of people playing baseball on the plain, and the cracked earth seemed to secrete a watery, oily substance.

I was listening to one of the old men talk, when I saw a sign that read:

"CAUTION: NUCLEAR MATERIAL"

I realized that I was in a dangerous place, and worried to myself that I was going to get cancer from it. I immediately left the group and walked into a brick building. As I did so, I felt a sexual urge kick in and thought that I would have sex with a woman I used to know. I had the idea that she was in a house up ahead, so I exited the brick building and walked to the house.

I went in and found her upstairs in a room by herself, and we fooled around a bit. I remembered that I had a girlfriend so I left the room and found her sleeping in another room. My sister was in there sleeping as well, and it appeared that they had partied really hard the night before. 

I walked into the kitchen, which was now the kitchen from my mom's old house. Opened the fridge and saw a shriveled up pie, and a book on the table. It was a book of fiction written by Chuck Norris that told the story of a man who took on samurai in a foreign land.

I then started to think about a girl at work who had quit recently, and walked back up to the second floor of the mansion.

When I got up there, my girlfriend was in a room just hanging out. We were talking to some guy and I had the weird feeling something bad was about to happen. A few more guys entered the room, and something about them looked weird.

Suddenly one of them made a weird twitching motion with his face and showed us his fangs. They were vampires!

They all turned into bloodsuckers and started chasing us around the room. For some reason I had the feeling that my girlfriend would be okay so I frantically searched for a way to escape. I jumped out of the window and into the sunlight as fast as I could. I then realized that these vampires were immune to sunlight, and that they would be outside in a moment.

I jumped into the air and shot high in the sky. I had a thought that the vampires could only go so high, so I went higher. The air was very cold.

I started moving forward then thought that I should wish for the mansion to implode, which it sort of did. I kept moving forward but felt gravity pull me down. I came back down to the grass on the other side of a building, and saw a small puppy running up to me. For some reason I knew it was one of the vampires so I jumped up into the air again anf flew away.

I came to a canopy of trees that formed a tunnel of sorts. There were people walking through it, and I floated through it. I was still having some trouble staying in the air.

I made it to the entrance of a building and touched down, walking in like the rest of the people. For some reason I had been floating in the air with a large inflatable duck around my waist, and I was carrying it. People were looking at me strange and I was embarrassed.

I thought to myself that it would be better if I had clothing that was solid light blue, so that when I was flying in the air no one could see me.

Some girls ahead of me were walking really slow, so as I started to pass them they noticed they were going slow and said "Oh! Sorry, let's get out of the way we are blocking everything...", and they moved in front of where I was walking around them.

A tall girl brushed up against them and said something snotty. One of the girls in the group said "Stupid bitch!", and I just walked around them.

I was on a college campus, and most of the people there were friendly and smiling. I knew there was a dorm there that I needed to go to, because I had some roommates there to talk to. As I walked, I realized how young everyone was and how friendly they all were. People were smiling and saying hello, and some girl was practicing a martial arts ballet near a fountain. I kept walking toward the dorms, wondering if my roomate was there.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-26-08:

I was in training for some job, and I left to go to the bathroom.

When I came back in, the class was sitting in rows of chairs, all very close to one another, watching some training film. I went to the last row, where I had been sitting before, and saw that two girls were sitting in the first two chairs from the aisle.

I had to step over them, and as I did so I lost my balance and had to put my hand on top of the one of their heads. Her name was Angela, and she smiled at first because she thought it was funny. Suddenly my finger got caught on her nose ring and another finger caught in her hair, and I had to move it back and forth to get it out. This pulled her hair and jerked her head around, and finally I got it untangled.

I apologized to her and she smiled quickly and said it was okay. I sat down in my chair and looked over at her again to see that she was telling the girl next to her what happened, and was making exagerrated motions to show her what I did. She seemed upset about it.

I quickly realized she was about to make a big deal about it, and I kind of sunk down in my seat. Just then a man named Ricky came in and asked me to come with him to finish filling out some papers. He said that it was my promotion application, and that there were some areas of it I missed.

I went into his office, and he told me to fill out two parts that I missed. I couldn't make out exactly what he said, so I looked through the app. There were several sections to list skills, medals, and a place on the back where he had written his assessment of me. The problem was that it was all in a weird code, and I only remember one excerpt from it:

"node4: variable"

For some reason I associated that with my interpersonal skills; I flipped that page over and started writing in a column. He then told me "I understand you used to be a different person...we need your old identity written down here."

I looked at him, puzzled, then said "But that was over ten years ago!"

And he said "I understand that, but we just need to take a look at it".

There was a line to write a different name, so I wrote down a jumble of letter because I couldn't remember what he wanted me to write down.

I handed it back, he said thank you, and took it into the office of a trainer. She was sitting at her desk, and he said "I have this application for promotion", and she kind of rolled her eyes and said "Oh...", and they started talking about my performance. I got the impression that she was the one who was going to decide if I got it or not.

I walked out some glass doors and found myself on a street. There were businesses that lined either side, and many people walking down the sidewalks. I saw a drug deal go down across the street, one kid passed off a bag of weed to another (who had passed off a roll of bills) as they passed one another. I was tempted to tell them that I saw the drug deal, but then thought instead to ask the guy who bought the weed if I could have some.

I walked across the street and saw a group of three thugs walking toward me. None of them were saying anything, and they were walking in a weird formation, so I knew something was about to go down.

I walked out of the shopping strip I was in (which had sort of a recessed entrance, like a movie theater accessible from a sidewalk), and down a flight of concrete stairs. There was a small urban park (concrete planters set down in a maze of concrete sidewalk) so I went into it - the guys followed.

I knew they were about to make their move, and I saw a smallish guy walking with me. The three thugs seemed to be targeting him now, and they moved to our side. The two biggest guy hung back a bit, letting the younger guy do the work (apparently they were initiating him in or teaching him how to rob people).

Before he could do anything, though, I ran up behind him and put him in a choke hold. He was stronger than I thought, and he broke out of it and turned around. He grabbed me by the shirt and pushed me on the ground and jumped on top of me.

I quickly grabbed his neck and slammed him on the ground, and was now on him. I started throwing punches at him as hard as I could, and slammed his head into the ground. He became unconscious and the two other guys came over. They seemed concerned, and annoyed with him because they would have to pay for his medical bills. I told them that I would take him to the hospital, have them look at him and patch him up, then drop him back off at his house later. They seemed to be his older brothers, and they thanked me and left.

Instead of taking him to the hospital I left him there and went back to work across the street. There was still no decision on my promotion, and I saw that the training class was getting out. I went into the training room to get my things and saw the girl who I had accidentally roughed up earlier (when I was stepping over her and my hand was caught in her hair) crying and talking to the entire class.

Everyone looked at, some angrily and some with a look of puzzlement on their faces. I just came out and said "Look, she was blocking the way to my seat, I lost my balance and almost fell, and I caught my finger in her hair by accident."

Most of the people seemed satisfied with my explanation, but then again a lot of them seemed like they didn't care in the first place. I went over to her and apologized, and said that she knew it was an accident and that I thought it was crappy she was being so histrionic about it all.

She kept crying and started yelling at me, so I grabbed my things and left. I walked outside and was waiting for my girlfriend to pick me up, when I saw my older sister walking to her car. She came over and asked me if I had seen my mom, I said no but that I would see her this weekend.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

04-30-08:

I was at a corporate complex. There were many people working and walking around the campus, although it was well past sunset. The company itself was a creative technology company that specialized in special effects for films. There was a training seminar being held that evening, and my supervisor told me I was picked to attend it.

Faceless people passed me in the halls as I made my way to the training room. I was excited and felt very proud of myself that I had proven myself worthy to be in such an advanced training with the elite of the company's research and development.

The room it was held in looked similar to a high school science lab, except each small island had a different piece of weird looking equipment on it. Mostly everyone was already there, and had partnered up. I saw one woman sitting alone so I walked over to the island she was at and partnered up with her.

There were no chairs to be found near the desk, so I walked to the side of the room and got a tall stool that was actually higher than the desk-island we were sitting at. It had a dirty pink square of carpeting on the seat, which emitted dust when I moved the chair. I tried another chair and it seemed to be too high for the desk also.

Finally I just sat on the first chair and tried to make sense of the machine on our desk. It looked like an old time telephone switchboard, but it had guages and bare wires coming out of it. Our trainer started talking about our goals for the class, and how we were going to use what we learned in a new movie for Disney.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My girlfriend and I were at my dad's house.

It was morning, and I was getting ready for us to leave and go home. I felt that we had a couple days of driving to do before we got home, and I felt sad that it was time to leave.

I realized I left one of my shirts out in the car so I went outside wearing shorts and a tank top. As I walked out to the car my dad's neighbors were walking up to our house, on the lawn.

Embarrassed that I looked like crap, I tried to kind of hide behind the van as I talked to them. They told me that their daughter had just opened a bakery in my hometown, and that she was nervous as to whether or not it was going to succeed. I told them that my girlfriend had similar aspirations, and that her business would be a success if they just stayed focused on providing great food and service.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-01-08:

It was an overcast day with steady rain falling at regular intervals. There was a small abandoned house at the end of a small lot on the corner; curiously, a car was parked in the gravel lot surrounding it.

I was walking toward it with a few people. We were going to investigate why someone was there when it was strictly prohibited for anyone to set foot in there. I wasn't completely sure why it had been restricted but I knew it was because of something horrible that had happened in the past.

There were still large boards nailed across the outside of the windows. I peered in one of them and saw movement inside. I notified my team and we kicked the door in and cleared the first room, military-style.

We heard something in a back room and approached it cautiously. The door opened and a small kid sat in the corner, frightened of us.

He had a pile of books strewn about the room, and a bedroll in another corner. We started talking to him and tried to found out what had happened. He said that a sorcerer and witch had been keeping him hostage in this building for 30 years. We told him we would get him out of it, when suddenly the front door broke open and the witch came in. She started yelling at us and said we were trespassing; I told her she had been using unauthorized magic against a minor and was practicing witchcraft in a place where it was prohibited.

She caused a windstorm to appear in the building. Everything inside was thrown about, including myself and my team. She grabbed the kid and ran out to a car, where the sorcerer was waiting for her. They drove off and we ran outside.

They got away but I knew they would be back, so I ordered the team to move to a hardware store across the street. They would have the supplies we needed. We got ther and it was locked, so I asked someone to call the owner and see if he could let us in. The person I asked said there was no answer, so we pondered breaking in. It was still raining.

I decided to go ahead and have us break in. We got in and grabbed some flashlights and batteries, as well as some weapons.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my grandma's house, in the back room just reading and listening to music. Suddenly a group of people walked in - a young woman, a young man, and an older lady.

I knew them all and they knew me, but they were there to see my sister. I told them she wasn't here and wouldn't be back for a while, and they told me about how they had spent their day so far.

I listened, kind of wanting them to leave so I could go back to reading. I recognized the guy and girl and realized they were on my team when we tried to rescue the kid from the earlier dream. I pointed this out to him, and said we still had not caught the witch. He said we should go hunt for her and the young woman with him agreed.

I told them we would do that later, and sort of ushered them out of the house. I went into the kitchen and had dinner with my family.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-02-08:

I was at my father's house. I was with a large group of people, and we were all in our pajamas laying in a circle in the living room, bundled up with pillows and blankets.

We were being instructed by some lady, I can't recall or don't know what she was talking about. She was going around the room in a circle and asking us to talk. I realized that laying next to me was Charlize Theron. I started talking to her and the girls around me, and when the instruction session was over everyone got up to get ready for the day.

Charlize invited me to a party she was having later that night at her house. I was surprised she lived in the same city that I did, and I asked her where it was. She told me and I said "I know where that is!", and she said she would tell her roommate/landlord Dustin.

I said his last name, and she looked at me surprised and said yes. I smiled and said he was a good friend of mine that I hadn't seen in a while. She also mentioned that my friend Todd was another roommate in their house.

I went back to my room to get dressed, and couldn't really find anything to wear except more pajamas. I put on some red Spandex pants and a red shirt with a hole in it, and made my way to the bathroom to take a shower.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-04-08:

I was at motel looking for my dad.

I went inside and tried to find his room, and saw his door was open. Then someone next to me said, "He is right there at the door, sleeping."

Sure enough, the door was cracked open and my dad was standing there with a towel around his waist and a towel on his head, leaning against the door frame sleeping while standing up.

I thought it was strange but then motioned to the person next to me to come with me around the back way.

We went into another door that led into my dad's hotel room, and I was looking for a briefcase that had his schedule in it. His secretary had called me earlier and told me that the results from the election were coming in and that he was going to win it in a landslide. I was trying to find his scheduler so I could tell her which days he had open for press events.

Just then he walked into the room. He said he was going swimming at the ocean and needed his swimming gear. I told him to be careful because the tide was strong. We then talked about the election and he said he knew he was going to win, and to work out his schedule with his secretary.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-05-08:

It was nighttime. I was at a house somewhere with some friends of mine. We were discussing their business ventures, and they were telling me that two people they were working with were going to try to scam them out of some money.

One of my friends, Ed, said that since they had proof that the other people were going to cheat them he was going to take back the $200,000 they had already paid the crooks. He then said he was going to give me $100,000 of it.

He transferred half of the $200,000 to a temporary holding account and wrote a note on a piece of paper authorizing me to withdraw it. He made a copy with his driver's license on the sheet and gave it to me, telling me to present it to the teller when they opened tomorrow.

I thanked him profusely and was already making plans as to how I was going to use the $100,000. I left their house and went back home to my own.

The next day my girlfriend and I were on our way to pick up the money from the bank. She was talking to a friend of hers, when suddenly she told me to turn around and wait for a minute. She said her friend told her that her husband worked at the bank, and that they were going to arrest whoever tried to pick up the $100,000 from the temporary account because the crooked people my friends had taken it back from had reported it as stolen.

I told my girlfriend that we would try another branch that may have not been alerted yet, so we drove around to a different one. I was determined to get the money.

We made it to another branch and I walked in. I went around looking for cops and there were none, and I think we picked up the money. I just remember as I was leaving that there was a family of people picking up something from a safe deposit box. They had a large envelope of jewelry in one hand and a huge roll of $100 bills in the other. Two kids were playing with the roll of money, excited to have so much.

We went through the double doors of the bank and I remarked to my girlfriend (and now some other people who were with us) that it was surprising there were no cops around. Three people, two men and a woman, were walking toward the bank as we left. I recognized them from the days when I used to go clubbing around with friends of mine.

I told my girlfriend "I used to know those people from the clubs and bars back in the day".

We were now in a mall and walking toward a set of benches. We had left a bunch of personal stuff there with a friend in case we were nabbed inside the bank. There was a group of gangsta looking dudes sitting around on the benches bullshitting. I was looking for my bag and keys but couldn't find them.

One of the dudes noticed me looking and said "You looking for your keys?"

I said yes, and he unzipped a puffy red sports jacket and produced my keys. "Here", he said, "I found these sitting on the bench when we got here."

I thanked him and we all talked for a few minutes, then left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-06-08:

_Afternoon Nap_:

I was delivering something to a family in a historical neighborhood in the city I live in.

I can't quite remember what it was, but I think it was groceries. I had on this cheesy Hawaiian shirt and was walking through this neighborhood. I was looking at some of the houses and thought to myself that it would be neat to live in one of them. As I walked through, I saw a large blue building on a corner that seemed to be on a severely leaning foundation. I thought to myself that if I painted it gray and fixed the foundation it would be a really cool place to live. As I walked around the side of it, I saw that the owners were in fact moving it, and one side of it was set on top of a trailer of some kind. The trailer was not attached to a truck to pull it, however.

I kept walking and was approaching the house I was to deliver to. I received a call that I had to go to Zio's (a local Italian chain) and pick something up for another customer. As I got closer to the woman in the yard of the house I was walking towards, I heard her tell someone on her cell phone that she needed to pick up some food for her son who was coming home to visit.

I told her that I was going to Zio's and could pick something up for her, and come back and she thanked me and said for me to get whatever kind of food I thought he would like.

I gave her the package I had come to deliver and started running down the street, taking off into another part of the neighborhood. I quickly realized that it would take me forever and that I needed to get back to my car. I started walking back to where I had parked and thought to myself that it would be strange if I saw a group of mentally disabled children walking in a row on the sidewalk, wearing red robes while a caretaker led the way. Then I thought that it would be even stranger if I saw someone I knew when I was a kid walking with them.

As I made it back to the area in which I parked my car, I noticed it had been night time and I was worried about getting back to the lady's house in time. Then I said to myself, "Well, this is just a dream anyway so I can just make something happen...oh, this is a dream! I'm dreaming!"

I then looked around and decided that I wanted an old car to be right around the corner and sure enough it was. I hopped in and turned on the radio, and some old rockabilly tunes played loudly.

I backed up and then thought to myself that I would like my girlfriend to be at the lady's house, and that in this dream she was an old girlfriend who I had split up from when I moved away from our hometown, but now she lived here and we were going to reunite. 

I drove on and then made the car fly in the air to the house.

I went inside and saw my girlfriend in there, kissed her and said we were going to hang out. She said okay, but that she was feeling queasy.

My lucidity started to fade as I started to watch a TV set in the study of the house. An art film was showing, and the title screen was all green and brown letters set to a weird 60's mod theme, and the title said it was a "Tribute to Jeremy Irons". I thought that was weird, but by this time my lucidity was gone and I didn't realize it was just a dream.

The movie started and it showed a pretty, thin blond woman wearing a white and black print skirt with long go-go boots on sitting under the eave of an old saloon, while Jeremy Irons was out in the hot sun wearing a full cowboy outfit giving some monologue.

My girlfriend (who was now just some random girl) said that she had diarrhea but that she didn't want to mess up her mother's bathrooms. I told her to use this cup (I handed her a cup), and then to flush it down the toilet. She casually said "Thank you" and ran up the stairs.

I kept watching the tribute to Jeremy Irons.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-07-08:

I was at the house I grew up in.

It was nighttime and I was alone. I was boarding up the doors and windows because I had the feeling that some people were going to come out and try to break in and kill me. The bathroom light was on so I turned it off and snuck in, careful not to be seen through the window which overlooked the backyard.

I started putting up tape to cover the window when suddenly two cars drove up in back and someone started yelling at me from the shadows in the back yard. I was terrified but yelled back that I would kill them if they came any closer or didn't leave.

I kept taping the window when my mom called and said she would be home with my brother and sister soon, and that my dad and older brothers would be coming by also. I felt relieved and left the bathroom.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a hotel/cabin of some sort with some family members and co-workers. We were going to be working as customer service reps, and were trying to get our phones setup.

I was trying to log into my phone but kept getting confused as to which was mine and which was a co-worker. We had a supervisor come over and help us, and she helped me to get all signed into my phone and computer. The phone showed that I had a call but nothing was coming through in the headset. I told the supervisor about this, and she said that was okay and I noticed no one else was on the phone yet. I started playing on the computer, which had a series of guages and dials on the desktop tower.

It looked almost steampunk in its design, and I wondered what the guages did. I saw a 3D map on the screen of some neighborhood. There was a guy wandering around and I saw that I controlled a character on the screen as well.

My character, a bland looking man with brown hair, was walking toward some houses when I decided to control him and make him fly in the air. There were now some more people in the neighborhood, and they watched with wonder as my character flew around. At this point I should have gained lucidity because I remember thinking that if this was a dream he could just fly into any home. I then made him fly into the second story of a home after performing a high flip in the air two times.

At this point I looked at a clock and realized that it was very late and that no one was on the phones yet taking calls. I tried to ask everyone what the deal was, and if we would get in trouble, but they all kind of shrugged. I walked into another room and saw that more of my co-workers were just waking up. Some were going to a bathroom to get changed and take a shower, and I realized I had to urinate really badly.

I went into their bathroom and could not find an open toilet. I left that bathroom and went further into the cabin to another room and found a bathroom there, that was still being used by several of the guys there. I went in anyway and started taking a piss, then realized I was peeing in a sink. One of the guys said something so I walked over to the toilet to use it, starting peeing and saw that it was almost overflowing.

I then walked over to another sink and started pissing again, until I realized what I was doing. There was some dude at the other sink fixing his hair, and I got the distinct impression that none of the guys there liked me. I walked over to his sink and used it to wash my hands, and he said "Do you mind?!?"

I said sorry and walked away, but as I did I slapped his face with my wet hand.

I went back into my original room to try and find some clothes, and thought to myself it would be cool if I could play some music with some people in there. I walked past the phone bank and no one was still on the phone; I went into the bedroom and saw my clothes scattered about and I dug through them trying to find some clothes to wear.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-09-08:

I was in a hotel room getting dressed.

There were clothes strewn about the floor (as they always are in my dreams), and the decision as to what to wear was killing me. There was a pair of blue shorts with underwear sewn into them that looked nice, although I was concerned they were too small for me.

I tried them on and decided that I would go ahead and wear them, and started looking for a shirt. There were mostly tshirts laying around, and by this time I forgot I had just put on the shorts because I chose a button-up dress shirt to wear. When I looked at myself in the mirror I realized that a dress shirt with what looked to be boxer briefs was not going to cut it.

I chose a tshirt and went out of the room.

I was on a vacation trip with some people I knew in grade school. It was a school trip but not officially sponsored by the school; I believe we were in a tropical area.

We were leaving though and went to the airport. Once at the airport I wandered away and went through an exit door. Now I was in a small village, complete with cobblestone streets and narrow alleyways. There was a Mercedes parked in the small open carport of a condo, and sign next to it that said "German Speaking Only or Pay Fine"; there was a machine that accepted money from people who found themselves speaking a language other than German. My mom was walking ahead of me and I told her to remember to speak German.

We walked past some more condos and a resort, and went inside the lobby of a hotel. Some family members were sitting on the balcony in cushy chairs so we sat down with them and talked for a while.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-10-08:

My girlfriend and I were driving in some city when we passed some hotels. There was a sign carved in wood that said "Prostitute Convention". She pointed it out to me and we laughed, and then I told her I had been driving by there before (earlier in the dream), and had seen some scantily clad women walking in the parking lot of one of the hotels.

She seemed a bit skeptical and kind of shut down to me. I kept trying to convince her I had just been driving past (I had earlier in the dream), but she didn't want to talk about it anymore.

Suddenly instead of in a car with each other, we were on a bus with my boss from work and some co-workers. She was telling us about some tests we had to take; one of them was an orientation test for my girlfriend and one was a makeup test for one I had missed during orientation. 

My boss handed us the test packets, and handed me some pens and a can of soda.

My group exited the bus and we walked into a building and sat down at some desks that were just to the side of a huge main lobby. We started talking about the tests, and one of the people in my group asked me why I got special treatment from my boss, with the pens and the soda. I replied that I was the type of person who was not scared to go right to the most important person in the room and complain about the company, and especially about its treatment of workers. I told her not to worry about me and then got up to go to the restroom.

I found a bathroom but everyone was waiting, so I went into another right beside it. It appeared to be a one-person-at-a-time bathroom, as one person went in, and the person waiting outside would go out. A guy had come up to that door as I was looking at the other bathroom, but I got in front of him to let him know I had been there first.

I realized he may be someone important so I chatted him up, and offered to let him go first when another guy came. He gestured to the door and said "No, please, go ahead", so I went in.

The bathroom door opened into a long walkway that went down into a basement type bathroom. It was well lit and clean, but was similar to a high school gym locker room. I made a right before I got completely down the walkway, and went up to what looked like a urinal.

I started to urinate and I felt weird, and I noticed that I was pissing not at a urinal but on a public telephone. I immediately stopped the flow and walked to a urinal, and did my business.

I left the bathroom and walked back to the area where we were taking our tests. My co-workers had already finished, or were just finishing up, their tests. I was worried that the people in charge were going to come by in a minute to collect the tests and mine would be blank.

One of the girls gave me her test and said to use it, because she had figured out their pattern. It was apparently a test that determined my level of conscience. I started to take my test and my co-workers shared a meal of snack foods while I worked.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-11-08:

My girlfriend and I were in an airport hangar of some kind. We were looking at racks of clothes when I realized the clothes were all military uniforms, specifically Navy uniforms.

There was a group of Petty Officers on the other side of the aisle we were on who were helping people to get their photo taken for some reason. I didn't have any uniform at all so I was trying on some dress blues, and realized that it may be the time for me to have dress whites. I started trying on some of those when I saw that several people were walking around in battle fatigues, and some people in dungarees and work shirts.

An announcement came over the intercom that everyone was to report to the area in which the sailors in the battle fatigues were. As everyone started to migrate that way, I took my girlfriend and told her we should leave before they find out that I am not in the Navy anymore. She asked why, and I said that soon they would muster and be advised to go back to their barracks, and I didn't have any barracks to go back to.

She said okay but we looked outside and saw severe weather coming, and a news report on a television said that there was going to be severe, dangerous weather for a long time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a university walking around outside. Some people were sitting on the grass near a curb discussing something with a professor. Everyone was asking him questions about the renovation at the school.

I sat down next to him with a friend and we listenend. The professor turned out to be American political entertainment personality Chris Matthews. He was telling us about various enhancements they had made to some biology labs and the like, and I asked him when the medical center would be open again. He said he wasn't sure, and my friend told him that the reason I wanted to know is because I wanted to score some of the medical marijuana that they had been letting students buy in the past.

He laughed a bit and said that he was pretty sure they were going to start selling that again before they completed the new medical center, but that he thought it was a good question.

"Your question is a great one, and for this reason...and this is my motto: Attention to detail.", he told me.

He then left us students to sit around and talk, and a friend of mine (Barbara) came up and said "Hey guys, this is the kind of weed that they will be selling to students again tomorrow."

She pulled out a bag with about five or six buds in it, and I asked at first "Is that the twenty sack?" Realizing that it was probably the $40 sack, I corrected and said "I mean the forty sack?"

She told me that yes it was the $40 sack, and that they had two kinds for sale tomorrow, Red and Purple Glass.

Taking one of the buds from the baggie, she showed it to us and tore a piece off to show us the smell. I told her "Damn, I may have to start smoking again and buy some of that tomorrow.", at the same time worried where I was going to get the extra money to spend on weed. I then told her, "Everytime I get high I am usually by myself, and can't really smoke around other people anymore."

She started to roll one up, and my friend Z. came over and said he never smoked weed before. I told him I might buy a bag tomorrow but I wasn't going to get high right now - I still had to drive myself home.

She lit the joint and started smoking it, and my friend started puffing it. They offered me a hit, and I said no thanks. My friend Z. was inhaling the joint rapidly, and was being stingy with it. I could tell that he was already getting a bit high.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-12-08:

I was at my grandmother's house with a girl I liked, her female friend, and some guy who sort of knew all of us.

I was tired and ready to go to sleep, so I was in one of the bedrooms putting on pajamas and getting the bed ready. One of the girls came in and said the guy needed a ride home, and I told her that it was too late and that I had to get some sleep, so I would take him tomorrow.

She asked where they could all sleep, I told her he could sleep in one of the spare bedrooms, her friend could sleep in the living room, and she could sleep in here with me.

She said okay and went to go tell the others. I got up and went into the kitchen, looking for a soda. My grandmother had always kept the fridge stocked with root beer and Coke when I was a kid, and I was dismayed to see that there were only flat, nearly empty cans of Diet Coke in the fridge.

I went outside to the porch where the guy and two girls were and talked to them for a minute. There was a truck parked on the corner with about 50 fishing poles in the back. We were talking about it, and I told them I was going to sleep.

I went back to the room, got in the bed and slept until morning. When I awoke it was raining outside, and I heard all sorts of racket. I was kind of mad because my grandmother was there at the house, and although it was morning it was still only about 4:00AM. I went to see what they were doing and they were just talking on the porch, smoking cigarettes.

The guy showed me that he had taken the fishing rods out of the truck parked on the street, and he set them up all around my grandmother's porch as if we were fishing from it. He said he stole the truck and ditched it somewhere else.

I told him to get all the poles off my grandmother's porch because whoever they belonged to would be able to see them and know we did it. Everyone started gathering them up, and I told him to go get the truck and bring it back. I remember seeing a wet go-go boot covered in fur, water, and mud laying on the porch. I thought it was my sister's.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My girlfriend and I were at a movie theater, getting ready for the film to start. There were some girls in front of us giggling, and they looked back at us.

My girlfriend said something to the effect of "What do you wanna hear? What do you wanna hear?" to the girls, and they just giggled and turned around again. I leaned in to hear what they were saying, then one of them, a pretty blonde, whispered in my ear "Hi honey".

I sat back in my seat and told my girlfriend to ignore the girls. I felt bad because she had tried to stand up to them and they just brushed her off. I noticed that the guy next to me was leaning over into my space, and I kind of pushed him off me. He leaned back in, and I could tell he was aware that I was getting pissed but that he was going to do that anyway.

Finally I pushed him out of my space and he put his hand across my armrest. I grabbed his finger and said I would break it if he didn't quit, and he didn't back down. Instead of breaking it, I got up to go get security because I didn't want to get kicked out of the theater. 

I dragged the guy along with me and looked for a security guard, when I saw that the guy in the security guard uniform was a teenager, perhaps 16 or 17. I didn't think he would be able to help me with the guy so I just let him go and went back to my seat.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-13-08:

I was at my mom's house.

Everyone was gone, and I was home alone. I thought this would be a good time to go through my sister's room and see if she had anything hidden away that she didn't want us to find. I started to look through her nightstand drawer when I heard someone pull into the driveway.

I ran out of the room and saw my mom and sister pulling in. They walked in and I acted like nothing happened. They said they were picking me up to go get my younger brother from the airport, who is coming home from his freshman year of college.

I hop in a mini-van with them and we go pick him up.

We all chat for a while and decide to stop off at some natural canyon on the way home. We have to get out of the van and walk a short path through the canyon, then we reach a small building that is carved into the side of the mountain. Inside there are bookshelves, and I see a few books and audio programs and say "Hey, those are mine! There is one about creative writing, writing fiction...some spiritual books."

By now I am distracted trying to go through them all, seeing what I can find that is interesting. I question only for a brief moment why in the world I would have books and audiobooks stored in a building carved into a mountain...this questioning is not long enough to make me lucid, however.

Finally, I grab the books I want and we walk through a door in the building. This leads us into a school room of some kind, and I have the feeling we are at a university.

There is a professor in the room standing next to a desk, and he welcomes us to his class. I hear some thugs outside the door taunting the professor, saying he won't open the door because he is afraid of them. I get angry and walk over and open the door and confront them. They take off running, then double back and try to chase me. The professor cuts them off and makes them go away.

When I come back into the room there are several participants in the class now seated at the tables. Everyone is working on their own art projects, and I sit down and think about what I want to work on. I just grab some kind of clay and start kneading it, and I notice it has the consistency of dough rather than clay - it is sticking to my hands with each time I knead it.

An old friend of mine sits down at my table with his wife, but he doesn't seem to want to acknowledge my presence. He whispers something to his wife about finding another table, then I hear him tell someone else it is because he doesn't want to sit with this lady who is at our table.

I try to chat him up but he is kind of ignoring me, so I focus on my ball of dough. It now has some sort of sheer fabric around it which retains its shape for a moment when I knead it. I make it look like there is a mouth then teeth, and it looks eerily real for a moment, then disappears when it loses shape. I point this out to my friend and he kind of laughs.

Then I see this girl I used to know, A. She is sitting across the table from me, looking very attractive in a new blue blouse and blue jeans. She is looking me dead in the eye, smiling slightly. She mouths something, and I can't make it out. I smile back at her and say "What?". She comes a bit closer, looks me in the eye again and says "I love you.", gently.

I think to myself "I love you too", but don't say it out loud because the teacher starts talking. I start wondering to myself if she loved me the whole time, then think "Yes, she did love me." As I am about to walk over to her and talk to her, my girlfriend sits down next to me and cheerily shows me her art project. I smile and show her mine, and we work together some more on our sculptures.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-15-08:

*Note*:_ I fell asleep listening to Brainsync's "Brain Massage" to try to get some sleep; the track is a combination of delta and beta waves that is said to be the right combination to refresh your state of mind while relaxing you. It is basically the sound of water running (a bubbling brook) with the binaurals very audible with low carrier frequencies._

After much tossing in turning in bed, in which I was fully awake and my body not going to sleep yet, at some point I actually transitioned into sleep. There was a period of unconsciousness and then I was dreaming that I was in my hometown. My dad used to have a nice art gallery in the downtown area, and as I was walking through there I felt sad that he didn't have it anymore. To my surprise I saw that the gallery was not only downtown, but in a new location and several storefronts larger than it had ever been.

I walked in to check it out, and saw my niece behind the counter. Makes sense, I thought, as she was old enough now to be holding down the business. I said hello to her, and saw that there was even an exhibit of some sort that people could actually walk through that showed my dad's work. Awesome, I thought.

I also saw my nephew and said hello to him, and walked around to the back where my dad worked on his new art projects. He was working on a sculpture, which was perched on one end of a large island table in the middle of the workspace, but he was at the moment speaking on the phone to someone and going through some paperwork.

I said hi and he kind of ignored me, so I walked around to where he was and looked at some of the paperwork on the desk. I heard him talking to my brother, and he finally acknowledged I was there, but only barely.

As I was standing there I suddenly felt my teeth get loose. As I moved my tongue across the back of the top row, they all suddenly loosened and popped out a bit toward the front. Something clicked inside me and I knew this was important.

First though I looked down into a mirror and saw that in fact my teeth were all jacked up. I resigned myself to the feeling that they were all going to fall out, so I started pushing them out with my tongue into my hand, one by one.

About eight or nine of them came out, and I thought "Oh man I am fucked!"

Someone working in the back with my dad exclaimed in surprise and told me to go to the dentist. I asked if anyone knew where one was, and they didn't really say anything except to go in the back.

I left that room and went into another back room, with the slight idea that maybe I was dreaming.

There were some more people working back there, and I walked in carrying my teeth in my hand. A slim white man with glasses and the goofy manner of a comedian (think Matthew Lesko) walks in and says "Come with me and we'll get those teeth fixed."

We walk into yet another backroom (they are all well lit, by the way) and I open my mouth to show him the damage. He looks into my mouth quickly and says that he is going to get something temporary going. I ask if he is going to give me anything to numb it first, and he seems to indicate no, so I say "You are out of your fuckin' mind if you think you are going to operate on my mouth with no anesthetic."

He then says, "Okay, open up then real quick..."

I do so because I think he is going to stab a needle full of numbing agent into my gums, and am horrified when instead he pulls another loose tooth, this one a larger molar in the back.

When the tooth comes out, I can't feel it but I do see that there is a nerve still attached that never seems to stop as he pulls and pulls. At first I think he is going to snip it, and wonder briefly if that is going to hurt. Instead the stringy substance keeps coming and coming, and he is rolling it up in his hand.

Finally with a pop a black piece of fabric comes out, and he says "Oops, I just pulled out a damper that was put in there by another dentist."

He advises me to keep my tongue over the gaping hole to keep it from bleeding, and tells me to wait a minute while he gets something. While he does so, I am thinking to myself now "This has to be a dream...teeth falling out, and now this? This would never happen in real life."

I walk back into the previous room and look at everyone there, and something about them tells me it is a dream. My tenuous belief it is a dream is pushed over the edge when I see former President Bill Clinton standing around near the bathroom, smiling and laughing. I say out loud, "This is definitely a dream! There is no way you would be here!", pointing to Clinton but talking to everyone.

At this point I immediately start walking around, and tell my nephew this is just a dream.  He smiles and says yes and I walk out of the room. As I am walking down a small hallway, I think to myself that when I open the door at the end of the hallway, I will be in a large open grassy field in the spring, with trees here and there for shade, and beautiful women sitting at them to interact with. 

I open the door...

...and instead find myself in a small square room that has light green and cream colored thick fabric drapes hanging on every inch of the walls.

I think to myself "Oh well, this has to be my mind telling me something important."

My first instinct is to get out of the room, because there is nothing in it at all. I wanna see something exciting. As I walk across it to another door, I see that there is actually a set of mirrors and some shelves on the wall to my right.

I stop and stare directly into the mirror, seeing a distorted image of me looking back. Everything gets sharper suddenly, and my face starts morphing into strange shapes. I keep looking although it seems a bit scary, and then see weird patterns and textures overlaying onto my skin. One that stands out was a black and white colored texture that was very rough and lumpy, and appeared across my face in patches.

Although my feelings were on the verge of being horrified, I was making funny faces with the weird textures changing on it every moment. I still knew I was dreaming and I was enjoying this.

I suddenly decided I'd had enough of that and walked over to the other door. I went through it and saw another back workroom of the art gallery, and so started running through it and into another larger room as I knew it would eventually loop back into the front part of the gallery.

As I did so I heard two men rapping, one of them better than the other. They started discussing their raps, and one of the guys complimented the other. The other guy said, "Man, that sounds like some shit my mom would say!"

And the other guy said, "Well, that's because your moms knows whassup."

They kept talking about rap and I found myself running through the aisle of a department store. I curved around through several aisles with TV sets and sofas on display, and heard a story about a female veteran of the Iraq war who was part of some charity. Before I went back into the gallery, I saw a tv showing a cable news channel that was reporting about some lady who had showed her breast on air when she pulled off her sweater.

I went into what I thought would be the gallery but realized it was just a dark room with beds in it. I layed down in one of the beds and thought I woke up shortly after for real.

My teeth felt loose though, so I pushed them out with my tongue and realized I was actually still dreaming. False awakening!

I got up and walked back through the department store, and noticed on the tv again the same report about the woman who showed her boob, only this time they were comparing the incident to one in which a really old woman had accidentally showed her boob. I walked away before it showed hers.

My girlfriend was suddenly walking along with me, and I told her I loved her and that I was dreaming. She said yes I was and to follow her. I could hear a strange, constant noise that sounded like a large fan motor. She went to turn off an overhead fan, and I asked her if that's where that sound was coming from. She said yes. I could still hear it after the fan stopped and we walked into another room. (*Note*: _I realized after I woke up that it was actually the sound of the Brainsync binaural beat track_)

I followed her and forgot again for a moment that I was dreaming. I thought I was awake in real life. Suddenly I realized I was still dreaming and got kind of scared, wondering if I was ever going to wake up.

She was leading me through a door and said I would wake up soon. I then willed myself to wake up, and opened my eyes in real life.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a restaurant with a friend of mine, his girlfriend, and some girl that I didn't know. I got the impression that we were on our second date, and that I was doing a favor for my friend (it was his girlfriend's friend, apparently).

We started to look at the menu to see what to order, and there was some small awkward conversation with the girl I was with. She leaned in to me, I think to grab the salt which was on the other side of my arm, and I kissed her. She pulled back quickly and I realized how odd it must be for her to have me kiss her in public like that when we don't even know each other very well.

I started to apologize, and said I was just used to kissing my girlfriend like that anytime I wanted to. As I said this, I realized "Hey, I have a girlfriend", and began to talk my way out of the date. I told her it just wasn't going to work out. She got up and left, and I started to eat some of the appetizers we ordered.

Suddenly actress Selma Blair was sitting next to me in a blue and white jumpsuit, talking to my friend across the table. Apparently she was his girl on the side, and he wanted her to leave. I got up and told her to come have a smoke with me, and she seemed hesitant. I could tell she didn't want anything to do with me but she got up anyway.

We went across town to a bar that my friend owned and the bartender reminded me I could have anything in there, including the women. I realized that this was a mafia owned place and that I ran around with them, doing jobs and whatnot (been playing too much GTA IV in real life).

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-17-08:

I was in a small town, walking around with a friend of mine.

I wasn't quite sure what we were doing there, although I had a feeling it was just a stop on a road trip. We had checked into a roadside motel, and walked across the highway to another small town right on the edge of the one we were at.

There were a few buildings in the "downtown" area, so we walked around those. There were few people out; an old man wearing a puffy all-weather vest and cowboy hat, his white beard hanging from his sturdy chin, exited the post office with a handful of mail and looked at us curiously, almost angrily.

We kept walking until we got to an abandoned bowling alley. This seemed to be the place that people used to go to but it shut down when the people left the town. There was a vending machine at the end of the room, and graffiti scrawled all over it and the walls. My friend was talking on the payphone next to it, and I started reading the graffiti. I quickly realized that the graffiti was telling a story, and the person who wrote it seemed to be apologizing for something. The narrative started at the ceiling and came all the way down to the vending machine. Then it was continued on pieces of paper that were taped to it, and I realized it was an elaborate suicide note.

I tapped my friend on the shoulder and told him that this was a suicide note; he read it and we started to panic. We really lost it when we noticed a large lump of trash and papers in the corner. Fearing the worst, I lifted up the papers and saw a person with a gun and a gunshot wound to the head. His body was decomposing and flies were buzzing around his head. This was the guy who wrote the note, obviously.

We turned tail and ran out of the bowling alley, and made our way back to the motel. I was scared that we were going to get in trouble, or even blamed for his death, because we didn't alert the authorities in the town that there was a dead body in the bowling alley.

Back at the motel, my family and some random people were getting showered and ready to go out to eat. We had rented two large ground level suites that connected to each other, and I decided to use the shower. I grabbed my clothes and saw that my friend had a few females staying with him in his suite. He was showing his dick to one of them, and the other said she was going back to their suite. I decided to make an excuse to use their suite's shower, so that maybe the other girl and I could get it on.

I went back there and went into their bathroom, which was quite large and had three separate showers and toilets. There was no door to it, and see through curtains on the shower stalls so I figured that if the girl walked in and got in the shower I would just go get into her shower stall.

I started the shower and realized I had to go number 2, and walked to the toilet at the end of the room. I was scared to go at first because the toilet was out in the open, and there was no door to the bathroom. I had a feeling that the girl or her friend or even my friend was going to walk in while I was doing my business, so as a precaution I pulled the nearest shower curtain in front of me as I used the toilet.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My siblings and I were in a small town with my mother. One of my friends was with me and we were at a small shopping center. My mother had gone into the grocery store and was taking a long time. 

We decided to go look for her. She was nowhere to be found in the store, so I panicked and thought she had been abducted. I asked around and one of the cashiers told me that she had left hours ago.

We left the store and saw her in a fabric store on the other end of the shopping center. I went in and told her we had been looking for her and she said she was just looking at some clothes. I told her we would be waiting in the car.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-23-08:

_Note: I have had several very vivid dreams over the past week but had been too pressed for time and/or too lazy to write them down. I'll stop being so lazy now._

I was at a resort with my girlfriend.

We were in an area where they had an arcade and a roleplaying/computer game store. I walked up to an arcade game and was expecting it to be on the cutting edge of graphics and gameplay. The controls were three large square buttons (one on the left, one on the right and one in the middle below the other two) as well as a roller at the top middle.

I put my hands on it and my girlfriend came up to play it with me.

The game started and it turned out to be a cartoonish platformer that wasn't fun or cutting edge at all. I quickly became disappointed and let the little kid behind me take over the controls and play.

I walked over to the roleplaying / computer game store and started browsing through the shelves. Some other guy there started talking to me, and I asked him if there were any good vampire roleplaying games. He kind of laughed and said "There are all kinds of roleplaying games", and just as I said that I saw a vampire roleplaying computer game on the bottom shelf. I looked at it as well as other games, and thought to myself that I really wanted to buy one of them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a hotel room getting dressed. It was clearly my dad's hotel room, as his suitcase and stuff was strewn about the room. I knew that his wife (my stepmom) didn't want me in their room so I was trying to hurry and dry my hair and get dressed.

I wasn't quick enough, however, because they walked in as I was walking out. I told them sheepishly that I had used their shower and that I was getting ready. We were going to go out somewhere, on a sight seeing trip of some sort, so they were getting back from breakfast to get ready to go.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-24-08:

I was packing a car for a road trip somewhere.

The guys I was going with I didn't know all that well, and it seemed they were for the most part just giving me a ride to another city. It started out at a train station in Germany. One of the guys and I ran across the traffic quickly and followed some signs to a parking lot.

My mom's van was there, and he opened up the back and I told him that it was going to be very crowded. We got in and drove to pick up the others.

When we did so, I decided to stay with my girlfriend who was there in a smaller car. We stayed at the roadside diner until the sun started to set, and then I told her we needed to get moving before it became completely dark because the vampires would be out and about by then.

The drive started to get boring, so I rustled through some tapes and put one in that was supposed to be Neil Diamond. Instead a Reverend Horton Heat song started playing, and I had a guitar in my hand and was mimicking what I thought the notes playing were. I had an epiphany that I could easily learn these songs on guitar and that I just had to visualize in my head where the notes were on the guitar when I heard the songs.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-26-08:

I was at a family function of some kind.

We were all at a collection of cabins in the woods somewhere, at a national forest perhaps. I was trying to find a bathroom and went into a room just as my neice and my sister did. I asked them to get out for a second because they were asking me questions about something, and I had to urinate really bad.

They left and I propped a chair against the door handle so no one would come in. I prepared to relieve myself but realized there was no toilet. I left the room and went outside to go into another cabin to relieve myself.

I ran into another niece as I was going to the other cabin, and we chatted for a second. She was going to that cabin to get some chips and paper cups. I told her I would be back outside in a minute to chat with some family.

After relieving myself I went outside and saw my brother and my nephew climbing on some rocks. I hopped up there and started chatting with them about music and then started to climb the rocks myself.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-27-08:

I was at a barracks of some kind.

There were a bunch of people staying the night there, and I had a feeling it was a class of some kind. The barracks were multi-level, and I went upstairs to find a place to sleep. Several of my classmates were getting ready to go to bed, although they were acting very rowdy.

I found an empty bedroom and went to sleep.

When I woke up my classmates were getting up and about and making breakfast. One guy was following me and he ran up and put his 'junk' on my back. I recoiled in horror and ran away, and told him that I wasn't like that and he needed to stop. He said he was just joking around and we all started talking about some guy I used to know in high school.

From there we went to some auditorium.

There was a basketball game going on and I walked up to the celebrity section. Apparently I was a celebrity in my own right, because the other celebs were waving at me and saying hi.

Oprah Winfrey called me over to her section so I walked up there, shaking hands along the way. As I got closer to Oprah, however, more people were saying hi to her. As people stuck there hands out to shake hands I realized they were trying to get Oprah's attention and I felt a bit embarrassed. She and I talked for a brief second as she was really into the basketball game playing below.

I walked up further to a corner and sat down.

There were some more celebs in front of me, and they were giving speeches about something. I decided to give a speech about lucid dreaming, of all things, and started to talk about it. At first the people there, especially the celeb's kids, thought it was cool topic. They quickly became bored and skeptical, however, and asked what the point of it was. I tried to explain but one girl said she was fine with just regular dreaming. At this point the basketball game was over and people were leaving, so I just gave up and my girlfriend and I waited for everyone to fill out of the stands.

As we left I saw a keyboard of mine in one of the rows and went to get it. An usher asked me if I had everything, and for a moment I was panicked because I thought I had left a bag containing a diamond ring in a compartment on the keyboard. I quickly realized I hadn't so I left with my girlfriend.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

05-28-08:

I was at an airport; I had arrived a bit late, and I was meeting my family there to get back to our home from a vacation in Washington, D.C. There were small planes lined up on an outdoor patio, and as I approached one of them I wondered how the pilot fit into the cockpit because the plane was so small and low to the ground. The plane suddenly grumbled to life and I jumped, and was kind of pissed at the pilot for doing that as he had done so intentionally.

I walked away from the plane and met my family as we talked about what kind of plane we were going to take. I told them that I would rather drive.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My girlfriend and I were at a bookstore browsing around. I couldn't find anything that I really wanted but I kept going through various bins to try and find something interesting.

We decided to leave and near the bookstore was a small casino. I put some money in and won $250 from a $20 bill. At this point I was excited to spend that $250 on some more gambling, so I ran around to different machines and by the end of it I had won more than $300,000.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was going to a concert with my sister and some of her friends. We arrived at the venue to get setup and I suddenly started playing a solo set with my guitar. The people loved it and I got really drunk right afterward.

Later that night I woke up from passing out and saw pictures of my set, which I didn't remember performing. I talked to my sister and her boyfriend and she said there was another show soon. We went back to the bar and hung out with friends for the rest of the night.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in a neighborhood with my girlfriend.

It was a sunny day and the neighborhood itself was wealthy and secluded. We had parked our car at the curb and were looking at a large cream colored mansion sitting tall on a small hill. It was very wide and had about 5 stories total. The entire home was sturdy and classy, and I wanted to get a closer look.

I also pointed out a different house on the other side of the street, which was also about 5 stories except that after two stories the next three were single room stories, stacking in a spire of sorts.

I walked up the driveway to the west side of the house. There was a large open area with a fish fountain pool and several lounge chairs. There was a handwritten banner from a child that said something to the effect of "I love you mommy" sitting on the edge of the fish pool, and I knew that the family that lived here had recently celebrated Mother's Day. I peeked inside the large glass windows of the home and saw expensive furniture and a piano. My girlfriend was nervous that we had just walked up to the home, and said she was scared they were going to come home. I told her it looked like no one was home and that if they did come home we would just say we were looking for a house to buy.

I peeked around at the backyard and saw two large swimming pools, and a young girl jump into one of them. I then became nervous that the owners were home also, but thought that the family's landscape staff may just be watching their daughter.

I walked back down the driveway and as I did so I saw a car pull in. It was an old style Lincoln Towncar (from the 80's) and an older woman with grey hair was driving it. I thought it may be someone related to the owners but then I decided it was just a maid.

I saw that my younger brother was doing some landscaping near the end of the driveway, so I went to talk to him. I asked him if they were paying him and he said no, so I picked him up and said "Well then come back home with us, you don't need to be working with them."

I set him down on the curb and he followed us to our car.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-02-08:

I was at a theater waiting for a show to start.

It was a musical being performed by a touring group, and it had something to do with the wild west. As everyone was waiting for it to start, I realized I had seen this before and I knew what all of the scenes and lines were. I left my seat and walked into the lobby, where there was still a large amount of people milling about.

There were display cases in the lobby that held antique items, including a large train car, some old tins and a pistol. I broke into the case with the pistol and pulled it out, and grabbed the single bullet in there also. I put the bullet into the gun and was ready to fire a shot when I decided to check the bullet again. I popped it out of the chamber and inspected it, and suddenly the bottom fell off of it and gunpowder poured out. I tossed the useless bullet away and held the gun as if it were loaded, and was about to go intimidate someone for some reason.

At this point I made my way back to the theater hall, and saw the show was going on. I walked past the hall and into a large library, as it appeared we were at a university campus. I went into the library and started rummaging through books and sat down at a table with some people and started talking.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my dad's house taking a shower, getting ready to go somewhere with my family. Just before I had gone into the bathroom, I was outside and looking across the road at our neighbor's house, and saw that his daughter was home and there seemed to be little to no furniture in their house. I wondered why but went inside my dad's house.

As I was showering my dad, my older sister and her son walked in, looking for something on the bathroom counter. I told them I was almost done and that I would be out in a minute, but they ignored me and kept searching the counter for something. My sister came over and asked me if I would watch her son while they ran to the store, and I said yes. She mentioned something about him being adopted from her friend's family, and not really her son, which took me by surprise and I felt foolish for thinking it was her son this entire time.

She told me that she and her husband had seen the boy running around in the woods near their house, and that one day he came up and started playing in their yard. From that point on, they let him stay there when he wanted and took care of him. They said that it was a friend, or their cousin, who was the actual biological mother but that she didn't care they were taking care of him.

I got out of the shower and got dressed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My girlfriend and I were sitting at a table with a group of family members having lunch. She was holding a baby in her arms, and it appeared to be ours. She set it down on the table as it crawled a bit, and our family commented on it. She asked me to hold it for a while so I picked it up but was scared I wasn't holding it right. The baby's body changed, almost as if its bones turned into jelly, and its skull sort of deflated. It was still alive, but now I was freaked out to hold it. It wormed its way out of my hands and jumped onto the ground and scurried about as I tried to pick it up.

There was some guy sitting to my left behind me and it scurried past his ankles. I apologized and he said "No problem", and I continued to chase the baby and finally picked it back up.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was in a neighborhood with a childhood friend, walking around. We were about to go kill someone and were making our way to his house. This was a professional job and I was feeling nervous about it - I didn't want to kill anyone and I didn't want to get caught being involved. 

I stuck with my friend, however, as we walked up his driveway. There was someone else with him in the house and I knew we would have to kill that person too. We got our weapons out and I told my friend I would keep watch outside, to make sure no one else walked in. He said okay and went in with another friend and they killed the people in the house. We took off running through the neighborhood, and I was so scared we were going to get caught.

We kept running and finally made it back to a point where we split up and went our own ways.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-07-08:

The night started off with a bit of sleep paralysis.

I fell asleep listening to my iPod, and awoke to hear myself snoring. There was a sense of panic, because even though I knew I was asleep there was still a part of me that was slightly unconscious and I felt that there was someone looking at me while I slept. The feeling grew stronger, and I felt the overwhelming desire to wake myself up.

Instead I decided to try to open my eyes. I struggled for a moment then my left eye started opening. I could still hear myself snore/breathe, and in addition to that could hear and feel a loud rushing noise (likely the wind outside the window, amplified somehow by my sleeping ears), but I could see my girlfriend asleep next to me.

My lid was still about halfway open, so I tried harder and it opened all the way. I found it strange that only one eye was open, but I then looked to my left to see if I could see anything there. There was still this irrational feeling or idea that someone was in the house with us, watching me and about to do something. The only thing I could think was that if someone actually was in the house, they would be able to kill me easily and I couldn't do anything about it.

I made myself stop thinking about it, and reasoned that there was no possible way someone could have broke into our apartment without me hearing it. I looked at my girlfriend again, and thought to myself that she would probably be freaked out if she woke up, turned around and saw me sleeping with one eye open. I also briefly thought of my younger brother, who when he was a child would sleep with his eyes half open.

I finally decided to wake myself up, which I did. I promptly checked the doors, that irrational feeling of being stalked still in my sleepy mind. I finally realized I had just been in that gray area of sleep paralysis and that everything was okay.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a house party with some people I went to high school with.

Many of them knew me only casually, and I felt a bit like an outsider as we all sat around and smoked cigarettes, drank and smoked pot. There was a girl in a white furry outfit who was talking to someone sitting on the couch next to me, and the house was very dark, the only source of light came from a single flourescent in the kitchen.

The party was winding down, and people were leaving. I didn't know the owner of the house well enough to crash there, and I didn't know anyone at the party well enough to get a ride somewhere.

I felt bad but I decided to go ahead and start walking. It was at this point that I realized I was dreaming.

There was a large apartment complex, which seemed to be right on the edge of a large, thriving city. I ran up an embankment and to the back porch of one of the apartments. Knowing full well that I could explore anywhere without any consequences, I decided to go ahead and walk into the apartment. The sliding glass door was open, and I could tell that these were upscale apartments.

It was pretty dark inside, the only light being a small lamp in the living room. I started to walk back into a hall past the kitchen, the realized that someone was in there asleep, and dreaming or no, I wasn't going to intrude upon someone and potentially frighten them.

In retrospect, it was at this point that I started to lose lucidity, and I can't really remember what happened after that although I do feel there were a few more moments of lucidity.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-08-08:

I was at an elementary school and I was there to be an assistant teacher to a first grade class. The teacher I was helping was about to lead the students out to get immunization shots or something at the nurse's offices, so I rounded the kids up and walked them to the nurse.

We waited around while the kids got their shots and I kept wondering why I was there, as I was not a teacher and have no intentions of being a teacher. I recall having a conversation with some other teacher's there. We went back into a conference room and I spoke with some of the people there, one of whom ridiculed me and accused me of changing my identity.

I stormed out of the conference room and left what had by then turned into a college campus.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-10-08:

I was at the old house I grew up in.

My girlfriend was getting ready to leave to go to work, and I was waiting for her to leave so I could check her email account. My sister came by and started talking to my girlfriend, and finally my girlfriend decided to just stay home.

I went to the back of the house and up some stairs. From that floor I went into the attic and entered a balcony on the roof. It was at this point that I realized I was dreaming, as I thought "This has to be a dream, because my old house didn't look like this and I wouldn't be here anyway as someone else lives here now."

I walked up from the balcony to the actual roof, and decided to go to the other side of the house. I was amazed at how large and nice the home was, and thought to myself that it would be nice to own a home like this.

I looked over the backyard and jumped down to the balcony on the other side of the house. I kept reminding myself that I was dreaming so that I didn't lose lucidity.

I went downstairs and into the kitchen, and out into the back dining room. There was a door that led out to the backyard, which also had an alley of sorts in the back. I saw my nephew and some of his friends drive up in a truck, and they got out and started carrying an ice chest out to the pasture. I decided they were camping, and told my girlfriend and sister that we should get an extra room ready for them if they decided to come back to the house.

At this point I lost my lucidity, but the dream was still very vivid. I walked around the house a bit more and finally woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-11-08:

I was in a room full of people, who were working on various projects. I had the feeling I was in school or at work in training. The project I was working on had been completed, so I was just waiting for the day to be over.

A guy sitting at a table next to me started talking to me, and we had a conversation about a few different things. Suddenly he put headphones on and handed me some headphones and a mic, and said we were about to go on air.

He introduced us while reading from a program sheet, and I said "There's no rush, Rush", and realized I was talking with Rush Limbaugh. I was surprised at how friendly he was, because in real life I think he is a total douchebag.

We talked for a while then I took off the headphones and walked around the room, talking to my classmates/co-workers.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-12-08:

I was at some old couple's house with a few friends and some laborers. We were helping them with some construction projects and were on the construction site, which was their home.

I was talking with the elderly woman and she said she wanted me to put a foundation down at the edge of her other property, which would be her second home. She pointed in the general direction of where the place was, and I looked on a large map of the are we had up to try to find it.

Try as I might, I couldn't find it so I asked her husband where it was. He showed me that it was actually just right outside the property. We walked over there and I saw that there had been some dirt moved on the hill. He said to just mark out the foundation with some 2x4s and then use a small bulldozer to dig out the earth within the marking boards.

I walked back into the other house with him, and someone asked if I was going to use the bulldozer. I told them that is what the guy had said, and went to go get a friend of mine to check out the other house with me.

Some guy came with me and we walked back to where the other house would be. There was now a house there, but it was mostly empty inside. There was still work to be done on the inner construction, so we had a look around. We started to clean up when I decided I had enough and was ready to go home.

I told my friend that I would be back later and left him cleaning up. As I was leaving I saw that there was a gorilla living in the grassy part of the backyard of the building, and caught a glimpse of it a few times through the window.

I walked back into the other house and another friend came up beside me as we walked in. There was a construction wall to our right just as we walked into the house. It was lined with graffiti that reminded me of the intro to "The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air". I started rapping the intro song and made an exaggerated dance. My friend laughed and I pointed out I was wearing the same shirt that Will Smith wore in the Fresh Prince intro also.

I told my friend I was going to take a shower and leave, and to tell the owners of the house I would be going home soon. I wasn't actually going to go home, as I was in a city on a coast that I didn't live on. I knew my dad would get me a hotel room, however, and that I could just lounge and get some extra money from him also.

I got into the shower and saw that there was an unlocked door right across from it. It led into another room and I stared at it as I was scared that someone would burst through it. I peeked under it and saw a spare bedroom on the other side, with different board games scattered throughout the room.

I finished my shower and went back into the guest bedroom to towell off and dress. I dressed and started making the bed, when the old lady came in and said not to worry about it. She had made me some cookies to take with me, and said they appreciated my help.

I asked her where my friend was and she said he was still in the other house. I imagined him talking to himself and working, and noticed that he looked exactly like comedian Martin Lawrence.

I called my dad and he said a group of people had put me up in a really nice hotel, and that they wanted to take me to dinner. This was a great development.  I cannot remember the name of the group, but it something intriguing and I wondered what they wanted. 

I left the house and it was now nighttime. I was walking toward what appeared to be a hospital, and saw that every car that drove by seemed sinister in some way. A truck went past me as I waited to cross the street, and they slowed down as they did so. Some guys were in there staring at me, and gesturing as if they had guns.

When they were past I ran across the street into the hospital and went upstairs. I saw some of the guys from the construction site, and asked what they were doing there. They said they were waiting on someone they knew.

I walked to another side of the hospital, one that seemed to be abandoned. I saw a skateboard in a room, and went to get it. There was a guy laying on the floor, and I knew he meant me harm. I raised a pistol and shot him in the head as he went for his gun. This set off an alarm and I ran out of the hospital with my friend.

We went across the street and I saw that someone had somehow taken my skateboard and it was sitting on the ground. I ran over and jumped on it and started making my way back toward the hospital.

There was a girl talking to a guy in the parking lot, and she was telling him about how good of a skateboarder she was. He said something sexist to her, and I rode off on the skateboard.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-13-08: 

I fell asleep rather quickly again this morning.

As I drifted off, I was still conscious of my thoughts and feelings, and I quickly found myself thinking of being at a hotel. I was telling myself the dimensions and exterior look that the hotel had, and imagined that it was an upscale place in an out of the way area in a city.

I knew that I was dreaming, so I willed the hotel to be bigger and fancier, and walked into the lobby. There was a girl standing next to the check-in counter, and I walked up to her and said hello. I then said "Watch this", and smoothly slid down to a reclining position on the floor, and then slid right back up with no effort whatsoever. It was my attempt to assure myself I was in a dream and to also assure the girl I was in a dream.

From that point I led her up to a room and said that I was going to have sex with many different women in different rooms. She and I had sex for a few minutes, then I told her I would be back and ran to another room. As I went into the room I saw a beautiful woman sitting on the bed but I could tell the dream was starting to fade. Everything got blurry, so I stopped for a moment and said to myself "Just remember all of the hotel rooms you have ever stayed in", and suddenly everything became clear again. 

I also kept telling myself "You are dreaming".

The girl had disappeared from the bed, but everything else was solid and stable so I ventured off to another room. As I made my way down the hall I saw several women walking through it. I picked three of them out and asked them to come with me to another room.

I directed them to the bed where they took their clothes off. We started having sex then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-16-08:

I woke up this morning around 7:00 a.m., and felt refreshed enough to wake up and start my day. I decided to go ahead and sleep for two more hours to try to get some lucid dreams in.

The first few times I just fell into a light doze with no real dream content. After about the third time of waking up, I immediately closed my eyes and focused on the internal imagery going on.

Almost immediately I found myself standing in a mall. I was dreaming. To prove it to myself, I ran up to a lady and tickled her and yelled "Boo!". She jumped and laughed and a cop standing next to her laughed also. Of course, in real life I would have been arrested for harrassment so I knew I was dreaming.

I then started walking around the mall and saw a beautiful young woman standing near a phone booth. I asked her to go into the phone booth, pull her skirt down and bend over. She did so and we ended up having sex right there.

From that point I looked up at the phone booth wall and saw an outdoor scene. Suddenly I was driving in a car with my brother. I was worried about running out of gas, and sure enough the car died while we were driving down the road. He directed me to pull over to a church parking lot. We pulled in and restarted the car, and I backed out into the road and we started moving again. The car died again soon thereafter and it was at this point that I forgot that I was dreaming.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was at a small building with some people from work. We were doing some team building exercise and were working in groups. I walked over to a group sitting at a table and actor/comedian Chris Hardwick was sitting with some attractive young women shaving and painting small dogs. They all said hi when I walked over, and I asked what the assignment was.

Chris started to explain to me what it was and I said "You know what? Let me stop you right there Chris, I'm always putting the burden on you to tell me what to do. I'll ask the teacher or read the syllabus for a change."

He said "Sure" and went back to conversation with the ladies. I was talking with one of the women and saw my group walk in. I went over to the table they were at and asked what we were doing. Apparently our group was taking some sort of survey. My teacher, obviously annoyed that I had been skipping work sessions, handed me a blank survey to complete. My classmates had all completed theirs so they were waiting on me.

I noticed on the first page that next to my name it had an alias of some sort listed. I asked the teacher what that was about, and told her it was a mistake. She said "No its not, just fill out the survey please".

The survey was a hypothetical matchup between several people for the positions of leadership within tribal governments. I saw my dad's name on one of them, and said "That's not even our tribe!"

There was a small picture and history of each tribe next to the ballots, which was just printed on plain white paper and stapled together. I went back to a teacher to ask her about why I had an alias listed on the front page. At this point they directed everyone to form a line so we could go back to the main building. As we did so I saw an old friend from a previous employer. 

We said hello and hugged, and she said she was happy to see me. I told her the same, and we reminisced about the old job for a few minutes while waiting in line. I then grabbed her hand and held it in the air with mine, and for some reason said "Wouldn't we be great on a ticket together?", meaning higher office.

At this point she got offended and said "No", and I realized that she had been a Hillary Clinton supporter and was apparently upset with the outcome of the primaries. She knew I supported Barack Obama so she immediately launched into a tearful tirade about how they were so close but that the media had been sexist and that Obama had said all of these nasty things about Hillary.

I asked her what Obama said about Hillary, and then pointed out that Bill Clinton and Hillary herself had been out saying weird things. At this point I stopped myself because I didn't want to upset her further or to make her mad enough at me to end our friendship.

Another woman in line turned around and agreed with her while she was talking. She said something about Bill Clinton and was making excuses for the things he said. I got angry and said "See that's the difference between Obama and Clinton supporters - if Obama makes a gaffe we just admit it was a gaffe and move on; Clinton supporters however come with all the excuses in the world and never take responsibility for anything."

I realized again that I was making her more mad. She started to cry harder so I just gave her a hug and asked her to stop crying.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was at a storage unit place. It was nighttime and there was a battle going on. I was running with some fellow soldiers through the maze of storage buildings, and we snuck into a large warehouse building in the middle. It was dark inside and the only light that came in was through the skylight.

Suddenly a team of enemy soldiers fell through the skylight and I shot my gun at them for a minute. My teammates had retreated and knowing that I was outnumbered, I willed myself to teleport out of the building. I found myself standing outside the building, so I ran down an alley.

I could hear the enemy soldiers running in step; the ominous sound prompted me to take cover at a high position so I could snipe them as they ran by. I teleported up to the top of one of the buildings and got down in a prone position. 

I set my sights on the stretch of alley between the units and waited. They came running in and started to pick them off. They scrambled and I heard a scream from a teammate on the other side of the building I was on. I jumped up and ran over to help him. He was about to be obliterated by a group of enemies on the other side of a chainlink fence, so I shot a rocket at them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was at a house in the suburbs with some friends and a girl that I liked. She was in her room waiting for someone, and I was in the bathroom with some weird green goo on my hands. I wouldn't come off and was very sticky, and I wondered what it was. As I did so I saw Heath Ledger walk in; he washed his hands and said hello and then walked into the girls room and shut the door. 

He came out later and I was jealous that he got to be with her and I didn't, but then I thought "Well he's Heath Ledger so don't feel too bad".

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-17-08:

I was in a bathroom brushing my teeth. I was with some classmates, and we were getting ready to leave a summer study program that was hosted in some city that we didn't live in.

There were some guys in the bathroom getting ready also, and one of them started insulting me in front of the others. I immediately confronted him and let him know I would fight him right there and he backed down.

I left the bathroom after brushing my teeth and went into a classroom.

I had the feeling I was late to my class and my suspicions were confirmed when I saw everyone had already packed up their desk and the teacher was giving away gifts before we left. She told me to hurry and pack my desk as everyone else was ready. I started to pack it up and she said she was going to get my gift. I asked her if I needed to pack up everything in the desk. She came over and looked through the drawers and said yes and I realized that my backpack wasn't big enough to hold all of the junk in it and that I had already packed my suitcase and it was in our travel van.

She left to go get my gift and the rest of my classmates started filing out. I didn't want to get left behind so I followed them. When we left the classroom I saw we were in a large skyscraper that had a large mall on the first few floors.

We went down to the first floor and past the food court, where I saw a teacher from my grade school. She was talking to one of the girls in my group and we walked toward the door. I saw some of my old friends from high school and one of them addressed the girl in the front, saying "Getting in line, Alex?" in a teasing/flirting tone, as if he knew her from school and was a grade or two above her.

We were now carrying chairs for some reason and I held mine in front of my face hoping that my friend wouldn't see me, as I was obviously in a group that was below my grade level and that embarrassed me. We quickly filed out and started walking toward a van. I looked back and my friend was laughing at me and saying something to the other people seated at the table he was at.

We made our way to the van. I saw an airport in the distance and realized we were going to have to fly home. I started to get nervous and then saw something around a corner. I took some people over with me and we saw an abandoned white truck that all sorts of ancient artifacts in the bed. We looked at them and talked about taking them; suddenly a man and some thugs came up and said they were his and he wasn't going to let us take them.

We all ran away as the guy chased us with a gun.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-19-08:

I was outside in some city.

There was a group of enemy soldiers ahead of us and we were firing on them.

We took care of all of them and I went and collected various weapons - an AK-47, a sniper rifle, a submachine gun and a handgun. I was fascinated with the sniper rifle because the stock was at a weird angle with the trigger. I scanned the neighboring area for enemy soldiers with the sniper scope and walked up ahead with my group of soldiers.

My cousin was up ahead with another squad. We told him about our encounter and I showed him the sniper rifle. I packed up all of the guns and took them back to m house, which in the dream was an old house that my siblings, my mother and I used to live in when I was a teenager.

I was excited to have all of these new guns for home protection, and I checked out the handgun as I put them all away in my closet.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my friend's house.

I had known the guy since childhood but we lost touch after high school. I was at his house for a reason I can't remember, but I recall that I was trying to find a ride home. His wife was starting to make dinner and I could tell she was annoyed I was there. I talked with him about old times for a while and then got on my phone to call my brother. I went outside on the porch and dialed the number and he answered. I asked him if he could come get me and he said yes, but that it would have to wait because he didn't have the car.

He said my nephew had one though, so he handed the phone to him and I asked if he could come pick me up. He said yes and I tried to give him directions. It took a few minutes but finally he said he knew where I was.

I hung up and went inside to tell my friend that I was about to leave when I saw his mom and family had come in through the back door. I didn't want to talk to them for some reason so I went into the bathroom in the back bedroom. I closed the door and noticed that my hair was all disheveled and weirdly thin. I tried brushing it but it was stuck in a weird wavy pattern. I finally wet my hair down and it became even more thin, almost wispy. Once I finally got it to stay, I saw that my shirt wasn't on. I tried buttoning it but it was way too small. I had a shirt on underneath that one so I took off the other shirt.

I left the bathroom and saw my friend's little sister in the room. She was listening to music and I said hello as I packed up my things. I saw that my headphones were broken somehow. I asked her how school was and if she was playing any sports, and she spoke to me in this weird deep voice.

Finally my friend came in and I told him I was supposed to be leaving but I needed to call my nephew again, and that my phone was broken. He asked to see it and he adjusted the SIM card.

Then he accused me of stealing his phone. Mine apparently looked just like his and we had some of the same songs on it. I finally proved it wasn't his and left.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-24-08:

I was walking into a bathroom with my girlfriend at some tourist attraction. We were about to leave to go home.

As we walked into the building with the bathroom we heard a car alarm go off. I looked at her and asked if it was her, and we raced outside to make sure her car wasn't getting broken into.

We saw some guys running away from the parking lot but not from her car. Satisified but still wondering what had happened, we walked back to the bathroom building. As we did so her mother came racing up in her car right near the curb and almost hit my girlfriend.

She said she was going to hang back and talk to her mom while I went to the bathroom. I said okay, gave her a kiss and went into the bathroom.

I walked in and went right into a stall.

As I did so I noticed a woman was in the stall next to (I could see her feet and shoes under the stall wall). She exited her stall and I could see through the crack in my stall door that she was getting dressed. She had on a slip and blouse, and was putting on shoes. She had a nice body and I tried to get a look at her closer. 

She seemed to think that I was her husband so she started talking to me as she put her shoes on. She then walked into my stall and put her hand on my manhood.

Flustered, I tried to tell her I wasn't her husband but she just left the stall.

I went into a different one and saw another woman come up. She pulled my pants down and started to suck my dick. Again, I was flustered and I tried to tell her I just wanted to urinate and that this wasn't sanitary. She kept on so I left the stall and tried to finish peeing.

My girlfriend came in and some other lady tried to tell her that I had been messing around with these other women. Before my girlfriend could say anything, some music started playing from the room in the bathroom that had the sinks and whatnot. It was some weird pop song by a female singer, and all of the women in the room (including my girlfriend) ran into that room to listen to her sing.

I kept peeing and abruptly woke up.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in some small town at a diner.

I was visiting with a few friends of mine, and we were getting something to eat. We were also waiting for our car to get fixed as my friend had crashed it. He hadn't yet told this other girl we were travelling with, who we apparently both were in love with.

I was sitting on the couch with that girl draped across my lap when he came in and told her. It was apparent that she was in love with him too because she said she forgave him and beckoned him to get into her arms. I felt sad as I watched her kiss him, but at the same time happy that they were happy.

They started to have sex on the couch so I got up and left.

The next thing I know, I was at an airport hangar.

There was a camera crew setup in the corner filming a scene and they asked me to come play a part in it. I sat down on a couch and realized I was sitting next to Michelle Obama. The part I played was that of her husband, and there was an older black man who played my dad. We filmed the scene, in which I declared how much I loved her.

After cut, we talked and she said that she really felt something for me in that scene. I told her that I had too, and then mentioned how much her husband inspired me.

I left the set and wanted to go home, so rather than wait for our flight or to get a ride from someone in the crew, I ran off the airfield (which was in the parking lot of a mall) and over into a small house outside the mall property.

I went in and saw my older brother dash out of one of the bedrooms with two paintings he had done and into the bathroom. I asked him if he could give me a ride home and he said no. I asked if he was okay and he said yes, and I wondered why he was acting so weird. It was my dad's house we were at, and I didn't think dad would be made at my brother for using his art supplies.

The paintings my brother had were a strange combination of paint, brown clay, and gold leaf.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I walked into a gym to get some exercise.

I noticed a younger kid working out on a weight lifting machine and some girls running on treadmills and elliptical. I decided I wanted to run so I tried to find a machine to use. There was another younger kid getting trained by a woman next to the elliptical that I found.

I hopped on it and the younger kid came over and started to train me.

I trained with him for a few minutes and he left to go talk to the trainers. The woman came over and started training me also, and was kind of flirting with me. She left me to go talk to another female trainer. I was riding the elliptical around which was moving all around the gym floor.

My arms were going in weird motions while I ran, and I overheard one of the trainers say that I was already doing rowing training.

I decided I had enough and was about to leave. I heard and saw one of the female trainers say to a guy that they could use me in some tournament coming up. The guy came over and said they wanted me to be on their team in a tournament for charity, and that the entry fee was $22 but that I had already paid $2. I asked when the deadline to enter was and he said 30 minutes.

I took the paperwork from him and told him I would return in 15 minutes because I did not have any cash or credit cards or checks on me.

At that point I had accidentally called my girlfriend so I put my phone in my jacket pocket. I could hear her talking loudly and I couldn't mute the phone. I went outside and as I did so a group of older women and men were walking into the gym. One of them saw me and said "Oh, you are Tanyas friend!"

I said hello and shook their offered hands. The same lady said "Your new house is just beautiful!"

I said thank you and that it was nice to meet them, and then went on my way. One of the ladies in the group asked the other lady who I was and she started explaining to them. I thought to myself I should have just said "No you have me mistaken for someone else" because I had no idea who they were (or who Tonya was, for that matter).

I was driving home and about to call my girlfriend to ask her if she would get me $20 cash so I could pay my entry fee. Then I started second guessing my desire to participate in the charity tournament, and thinking that the gym staff had simply manipulated me into entering. I got so worked up about it that I turned the car around and started to drive back, to tell him I wasn't going to be entering.

As I did so I got sidetracked and ended up in the backyard of a church on the way there. I got out of the car and started to run toward the street, thinking that if this was a dream I could just fly up and away and to my destination.

Of course, it was a dream and I missed a great chance to become lucid. But then I woke up.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

06-29-08:

I had three lucid dreams this morning. I fell asleep last night listening to a loop of Stephen LaBerge's "Controlling Your Dreams" and it worked wonderfully in guiding my thought during my dreams. At this point I only remember snippets of what happened because I didn't write the dreams down immediately upon awakening, but I do clearly recall being lucid at least three different times (if not once or twice more).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in the wilderness with some people and we were going on a hike. We were staying at a rental cabin for the weekend and were exploring the forest. As we made our way to the ledge, I found myself explaining to a hiking companion about how to realize they were dreaming.

This got me wondering if I was dreaming, and at the same time I told the person "One way to tell if you are dreaming is to try to fly. If you can fly, you are dreaming".

At that point I jumped up in the air and started floating, and I realized I was dreaming.

Excited and elated, I floated over the edge of the cliff and started flying around, and encouraged my hiking partner to do so as well. He jumped up and started flying, and the rest of our hiking crew followed suit.

We were all floating and gliding in the canyon having a great time.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at my dad's house. 

I was going into the bathroom to get ready to leave when I noticed my reflection in the mirror. My image was undulating and going into strange proportions, and I at first feared I was having an LSD flashback. I started to feel even more weird then realized I was dreaming. 

I laughed as I looked at my head grow to the size of a large balloon, and my skin change tone from tan to white to tan again. 

I walked out of the bathroom and told my family that this was a dream, and walked back into my old bedroom. I realized that my dad wasn't with us, and thought that in this dream we were all back at his house because he had died. I became sad and realized that although he is still alive in real life, at some point he will pass away so I need to be sure and spend as much time with him while I can.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in some large, old mansion. There were some other people in the room when I realized I was dreaming. We seemed to be part of some travelling sideshow and this was our home.

I looked in the mirror and this time didn't see any change in my appearance. I thought to myself "Well, this time I look just like I do in real life...with some improvements".

The only difference I can remember is that I had a light blond fuzz growing on the sides of my cheeks and down to my chin. I had on a brown suit and a brown fedora, and was holding some sort of swords.

I immediately started walking around and went downstairs to check out the house. Unfortunately I lost my lucidity very quickly as I was sucked back into a non-conscious dream.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

07-07-08:

I was at a large warehouse that was connected to the school I was attending.

As I walked toward the part of the warehouse that all of the electronics were stored, I passed through a department store such as Macy's. I saw some schoolmates there shopping for clothes. In particular there was one girl who smiled at me and started talking to me. I chatted with her for a second. She had two audiobooks in her hand and said she was going to go home and listen to them for the rest of the day. She paused after she said that, as if she expected me to invite myself over or ask her to go do something. Instead I said "Yeah those are good, enjoy them!"

She smiled and walked away. As I walked away I realized I should have asked her on a date. I felt scared for a second but started to walk back toward her. As I did, one of my friends came up to me and started talking. He stopped me and we talked about the girl. He said that I should ask her on a date because she is really into me. He then warned me to watch out though because she was known to cause trouble.

After our little chat, I walked into the electronics warehouse room. It was filled with all sorts of electronic equipment to be used for science experiments. There were televisions, game consoles and controllers, microwave ovens and several other devices that I didn't recognize.

I walked to the game consoles and saw that they had a selection of games. I looked around a bit to try and find one that I wanted.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a gas station with my girlfriend. We were filling up a van that we were riding in, and as I walked to the pump a Middle Eastern guy came up and said that this was a full service gas station. I saw him help out someone else first, and then he came back over and said he would help us.

He told the other guy he helped that there was no need to take off the gas cap, because he had a special pump fitting that automatically took the cap off for him. There was a strange device that I was holding that would be needed to have him fill up my tank, and a piece of it came loose and fell into the floorboards.

The man came over and said he was ready to fill my tank. He asked for my backpack and for some reason I gave it to him. He put it on backwards, so that the pack itself was on his chest. Then he asked for that piece and my girlfriend and I got out to find it in the floorboards. When I found I looked up and he was gone.

I got a bad feeling in my stomach and went inside the gas station. They said they were not a full service station and that the guy must have been a criminal. I felt angry and embarrassed that he had gotten away with his scheme, and called 911. I talked to a dispatcher and told her what had happened. Then I went out to the van and drove to my house, knowing that the guy would be there.

We found him lurking and I beat him up badly. I tied him up and was planning to torture him.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

07-16-08:

I was at an apartment that my dad owned in the dream.

It was a vacation home of sorts, more of a townhouse than an apartment really.

I had just found out from my sister that my fiancee was leaving me for a doctor that she met. I was bummed out and angry, and was waiting for the fiancee to return home to confront her about it.

Suddenly a girl I used to work with appeared with some friends and said they wanted to party. I looked around for some booze and found some old porn movies in a cabinet. I went looking around in the various drawers and rooms hoping to find something good.

The girl was following me around, and I told her about what happened with my fiancee. The girl from work told me she wanted to have sex with me and I could now that my fiancee had left me. I said sure, but I would have to go buy some condoms unless there were some in the townhouse.

We looked around for some and finally the girl told me that we could just have sex without a condom. I told her no, and thought to myself that I would surely get a disease if I had sex with her unprotected. She then brought a friend in the room and said they were going to both have sex with me.

After they told me that, I heard my girlfriend coming up the stairs to the townhouse and made the girls leave. I was ready to confront her.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

07-18-08: 

I was waiting in line at a military boot camp receiving center.

I walked up to the reception desk when my name was called, grabbed some papers and took a position in a formation. I had just finished talking to someone about how awesome boot camp was going to be.

As soon as I marched over and got into formation with my group, two drill instructors pulled me out and took me into a hallway in the administrative area in the back. Somehow I knew they were going to kick me out of boot camp because they had found something out about my past.

One of them said "You are such a pain".

I tried telling them I just wanted to serve our country but they told me to wait in the hallway. They left to go get some paperwork, meanwhile my boot camp class filed past me. I was embarrassed but knew I wouldn't see any of them again.

I waited for a moment and suddenly saw my dad and my uncle walk up. They said they were coming to get me, and had been notified before I even arrived at the base. We all waited in the hallway and a friend from highschool showed up and was waiting with us.

I saw a bug of some kind on the floor and some girl started screaming. I thought about reaching down and crushing it but then my friend reached down and grabbed it and threw it away. I realized I had to go to the restroom so I went looking for it. I found it but realized everyone from my boot camp class was going through it as part of their processing. 

I squeezed into a stall and then left the bathroom, walking around people to get out.

When I came back, my dad was gone and so were the drill instructors. I was going to try to make a run for it. I left the processing area and walked toward the entrance of the base. I saw some other drill instructors yelling at some recruits near a river.

As I got to the entrance (which reminded me of an entrance to a theme park), I saw a woman walking toward it. She was dressed like an airline stewardness, and I remember thinking "She is probably my age".

Just outside the base entrance there was a set of payphones. I realized I was alone in a state that I was unfamiliar with, and did not really have any money.

I saw two drunk blond girls using the two phones nearest me, and the others were in use. I waited for them to finish and finally told them that I needed one of the phones.

I put some change in and called my dad to try to find out where he was.

His secretary answered and told me that he wasn't available. I said "Tell him it is his son calling".

She then said "Oh, okay well I can get him to call you back tomorrow"

I said "Just tell him I am calling my mom and that I never want to speak with him again."

She started to stammer something but I just hung up.

The next thing I knew I was in a small church room, the kind they have in hospitals but a little larger than the standard chapels. There was an older black custodian who was cleaning panels on the walls, but then I saw him take a few of them.

I decided I was going to hide out in the chapel for a while and realized I was very tired. I went into the closet of the chapel and made a bed for myself.

I layed down and went to sleep.

When I awoke I got up and walked out into the hall. I saw my dad and my older brother sitting in chairs next to the door. I asked them what was going on, and my brother said that I had been asleep in there for a few days.

They said the whole time I had actually had a room reserved there for me to rest in, just across the hall, but that for some reason after I fell asleep I got up and told them I needed to sleep in the chapel. I looked back in the chapel and saw there were several people in Sunday clothes attending a sermon.

I felt embarrassed and confused, and asked them if we could leave. They said yes, so I told them I just needed to take a shower first.

I went into my real room and gathered some items for the shower.

I walked into the shower and could not find the right shower stall. I ended up walking into a large shower room then realized I needed more privacy because other people were in there. I saw a shower curtain near the back of the room so I went to it. 

It turns out there was a bathtub perched atop a tall desk, with a shower head over the top of it (just below the ceiling). I pulled the curtain around it and layed down in the shower, just barely fitting.

I started to shower off and saw two girls walk in from my work. They had asked me to do some science experiment for them on some jalapenos when I first got to boot camp and I realized I hadn't done it. They were doing the experiment and seemed to be shaking a jar of jalapenos together.

I got out of the shower and realized I was horny. The girls came walking around and I decided to go for it. I let my towel fall down so they could see my erect business, and said "I saw you two shaking that jar...how'd you like to do the same with this?"

Then I bounced my penis up and down and smiled, trying to play it off like a joke.

They just laughed and smiled and said no, and asked me if I was leaving. I told them yes and they wished me luck.

I went back into my room and my dad was showing me several gifts he had purchased for me. There were several signed posters of comedians, a Sopranos DVD set signed by James Gandolfini, some CDs and other DVDs. For some reason I told him that if I was not going to be able to finish boot camp then I didn't want any war movies or comedy DVDs/CDs.

I thanked him anyway and we left. We were walking through a weird stretch of grass, through what seemed to be a dirtbike obstacle course. He was talking about possibly seeing some new movies at the theater, and I told him that the new action flick with Brad Pitt seemed pretty cool

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

07-18-08:

I was in a classroom at a prison.

The two guards were instructing us in some subject, and they were both people I work with. They came over and started talking to me, and it was clear they were giving me special treatment. They were asking how they could make my stay more comfortable in prison, and said that if I ever needed anything just to ask them.

Then they said we were going out to the prison yard for the nightly entertainment, which tonight was a baseball game. As everyone filed out I talked to the guards some more and tried to figure out why I was in prison.

One of the guards told me that he would try to break me out, and that he could get me away if I wanted. I thanked him but surprisingly I thought that I should probably just serve out my term and not go on the run.

We started going out to the prison yard and it was already dark.

I went to a payphone and called my mom to try to figure out what happened. She sounded surprised that I didn't know, and I told her that I really had no memory of why I was here. She started to explain but I told her I had to go.

I went outside and was surprised to see that there was no fence or anything surrounding the prison. The prisoners were just walking about freely with their families, some enjoying the baseball game and some going to the convenience store across the street. This was no typical prison.

As I was walking outside a voiceover came on and said that people in my local community had conspired to wrongly convict me of a crime so they could discredit my family.

I decided to go ahead and stay in the prison anyway as I didn't want a manhunt out for me.

I went back in the prison and went into one of the bathrooms to get ready for sleep. By this time the prison was co-ed and there were men and women walking around, many of them looking like normal people. I decided I would talk more to the guards to find out why they were treating me so well and what I could do to legally get out of prison.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was outside with some friends.

They had some skateboards so I hopped on one and started riding around. We were on a residential street and the small stretch of concrete we had was just big enough for us to do some tricks.

I kept trying to jump my board from the walkway that led to a house to the street below. I fell a few times and almost hit a car another time.

We went further down the street and I suggested we setup something to ollie over and have a contest. I said someone could use their skateboard if they felt confident enough that we wouldn't break it.

Across the street I saw some aborigine-looking kids riding on skateboards also. My friend, who was a professional skater, told me that he had adopted a tribe of them and taught them how to skate.

I saw in my mind a vision of the ramp he had built for them in a forest. Strangely, there was a picnic table about twelve feet from the bottom of the ramp that they were supposed to jump over. A little further down there was a launch ramp that they could fly off from.

He said they were going to show me some tricks he had taught them. I asked him if he taught them how to drink alcohol and he said no.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

07-19-08:

I was in my grandmother's old neighborhood with my girlfriend.

For some reason we had flown a small helicopter there and set it down in her neighbor's yard. I saw some people across the street hanging out on the porch and thought they looked like thugs.

Two of them, an early-20's male and female couple, walked over to us from the house across the street and talked to us about the helicopter. I had the feeling something bad was going to happen so I kept walking closer to the helicopter so we could get away if we needed to.

We ended up showing them how the helicopter worked and then flew away.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at a hospital with my grandmother, my mom and my sister.

We walked into a room in the ICU where there were three sinks, fresh scrubs and masks, and sterile gloves. We all started washing our hands and put on the scrubs, and I couldn't decide whether I wanted to wear the gloves. My grandmother and sister did not wear them, but my mother did. They all walked into an adjoining room, which I could see through a thick glass window above the sinks.

There was an extremely old and fragile woman laying in a hospital bed hooked up to several machines. She looked like the old lady from the new season of Weeds (Andy's mom). There was another old lady in the room as well, also hooked to a machine. The second woman seemed healthy still but was there for precaution. The first woman was on her deathbed.

As I tried to find gloves that fit me (they were all strange sizes and shapes...hello dreamsign) I watched my family talk to the second lady. As they did so, I watched the heart monitor of the first woman. It was fine for a moment then started to get erratic. I noticed that her pinky toe had caught into her sandal in a weird way and she was trying to push it back through. 

Her heart monitor went crazy and three or four of the medical staff rushed in to see what was wrong. She was unable to speak or move her upper body but she was trying her damndest to get her small toe back through the sandal loop so it wasn't caught. 

Finally she forcefully pushed it through, and broke her toe in the process.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was at some house in the suburbs at night. I was in my room getting ready to go to bed. It was a Friday night and my sister had some friends over who were all going to go out.

One of her friends, an attractive blond who looked like actress Blake Lively, came over and sat down on my bed talking to me. I thought she was just messing with me and also thought there was no way she really liked me.

After a while though I got the impression that she did, and although she was still just being playful I knew she wanted to be with me.

One of the other friends came in the room and told her it was time to go, but Blake Lively girl layed down next to me and said she wanted me to give her oral sex. I said "No", because I knew she was just putting on act now in front of her friend, but told her she could come back later.

She smiled and hugged me and closed her eyes and went to sleep. I went to sleep also.

When I awoke, it was time to leave the house which was apparently a vacation bed and breakfast of some sort. It was a charming two-story home that had a garden out back and was in a neighborhood where the homes were spread far apart and had lots of trees.

I jumped into my car with my girlfriend and vowed to come back up here the next weekend. She and I planned our next weekend trip while we drove home.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-03-08:

I was fighting Nazis in a church. There was a group of people with me, and we were using weapons like in the game "Call of Duty 3".

The Nazis had us pushed back to the church doors but we were about to win. I setup a C4 charge on one door that they were trying to get through, and asked this other guy what kind of special weapon he had. He said he had poison, and that it was in the tips of some arrows he had. I told him to train the arrows on the door and asked another guy to train his gun at the door also. I said that when the Nazis burst through the door I was going to set off the C4 and that the other guy would let loose with the poison tipped arrows for any enemy that managed to get through.

We waited for a moment and they came running through. I set off the charge and the guy let loose with his arrows. We killed the Nazis that came through the door and went back into the church.

I grabbed their leader as the rest of our team killed the rest of the Nazis.

I shook him for a while and saw that there were people in the pews singing together as a choir. I knew that they were good people and had come to banish the Nazi spirits once and for all. I kept banging his head on the pews as I took him to the center of the church.

Then I realized that he smelled really bad and I told him so. I decided to levitate and take him with me to impress the people. Then I realized that they were magic too so they might not be impressed but I did it anyway. He turned into a white blanket and I levitated as the choir sang like angels.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

There were a few animals in my mom's backyard that my girlfriend and I were watching. Suddenly they started to fight but I didn't think anything of it. I thought they were just playing around. 

When the fight was over, one of the cats limped over and fell down on a blanket. It had white fur, so it was easy to see the huge long gashes and blood on it. I knew it was hurt bad so I had my girlfriend wrap it up in the blanket because I was way too squeamish to touch it myself.

My mom came out and I told her about the animal fight and had her call a vet. She said first we would try to take care of it. She unwrapped the cat and it was clear it had lost a lot of blood. It started hissing as if it knew it was going to die and was looking me straight in the eyes, as if to plead with me to save its life. 

I ran inside to get the phone to call the vet but the cat died while I was looking for the phone.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

09-04-08:

I was in an office with my mom and dad.

They had jobs working for a tribal government and were trying to get me to work there. My mom was telling me that I just had to go to each department and ask if they had any openings. They said if it came down to it I could just work at the Burger King that the tribe owned. I told her I didn't want to do that and that I would just be unemployed if I had to.

My mom went off to work and I realized that some of the women in her office didn't like her and were kind of mean to her. I sat down at a desk near my dad, who was talking to some people. I saw how he had a natural leadership and thought to myself that I didn't have that.

He was arranged to take some visitors on a tour of the complex and then to a meeting somewhere else. He left and I went outside.

There was a large passenger plane that my dad told me to take. We lifted off the runway but didn't go too far from the ground. A man in a flightsuit stood at the front of the cabin and started to tell people that we did not need to get out of our seats, because we were going to die. With that, he opened the door and jumped out of the plane. I quickly got up and jumped out with him, and landed like he did. A few other people did the same.

I saw the plane go overhead and I knew that rather than crash the plane whoever was plotting this was going to land it in a remote location, kill everyone on board and claim it crashed. I did not know why.

I landed in a wooded area with the guy in the flightsuit as well as a few other passengers who had the presence of mind to jump out. The flightsuit guy did not seem concerned that we jumped out and he walked away with some other military person. An older woman and her son were walking with a dog, looking for somewhere to go. I was unsure which way to go but decided to follow the woman and her kid into the woods ahead.

I saw more people milling about and also saw some other people walking around acting as police. I knew these civilian police were part of the conspiracy to kill the passengers of the plane. I started searching for materials to construct a makeshift weapon. I found a few rocks that seemed to have enough of an edge that could be used as a hatchet.

I grabbed a stick thick enough to hold it and looked for something to hold it with. I saw a piece of glass on the ground and broke it into long shards. I grabbed two of them and decided to attach those instead of the rocks.

Some guy was walking around in the area I was in and I asked him to hold the glass on the sticks while I attached them. He did so but two guys came walking up and told us to quit whatever we were doing. The guy working with stopped and the other two walked away. When they were gone I resumed work on my weapon.

Finally I decided to go down to the encampment in which the guards had the passengers. When I went down there it turned out to be my dad's house.

There were some guards and passengers in the kitchen. I went in and tried to antagonize a guard. I could tell that he respected me a bit and didn't want to fight. I said something about him being overweight and then said that I was a bit overweight myself, and that I couldn't have said that if I were skinny. He then said that he had put some muscle on his arms because he wanted to be impressive.

The situation changed and the guards were no longer there. I was just in my dad's kitchen with several members of my extended family. My neice was on the floor laughing and there was a baby crawling around the floor.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I was in an apartment with my fiancee watching pornography.

It was some DVD and she wanted to watch it with me before we went to work. We watched it for a bit then I got up to get my clothes for the day. I came back in the living room and layed next to her and said that I was going to take a shower, get dressed, run to the bank, get some breakfast and then go to work.

I then said that I would probably not have time for all of that and would just end up going to work. She said that would be okay.

I got up to turn the porn off and noticed the front door was open. I went to close it and saw two naked guys walking down the hall. For some reason I knew they were going to another apartment to make a porno, and I didn't want them thinking our apartment was the place so I quickly shut the door.

I layed back down next to my fiancee and we started talking when my sister and some other people walked in. We started talking about a show that our band was going to be playing and talking about the need to practice. Suddenly some jackass walked in and started trying to flirt with my sister, as well as my fiancee. I told him to get lost but before he did he saw something on a poster board that gave the date, time and location of our show and he said he would be there.

We just kind of shook our heads and made him leave.

We then went into another room and talked some more about practice. The ex-boyfriend of one of our bandmates was there, and she didn't seem to mind so it seemed like they got back together. We were all talking when suddenly I saw what looked like a huge ant with wings. I then realized it was a locust and my sister and friend's boyfriend both told me it was just a locust and didn't act scared of it. 

I was nervous because the thing was so large so I tried to keep my distance. It then flew into the air and went for my foot. I screamed and tried to shake it off but it wouldn't detach itself from me.

----------

